# Braves Season 2022 Thread



## Whitefeather

I’m not superstitious but just a little stitious. Started it last year and they won it all. Will lightning strike twice? Hopefully, if they sign Freeman it’s definitely going to be easier


----------



## mizzippi jb

I like the reasoning.  They better make Freddie happy


----------



## antharper

Freddie’s going home ! And the Braves will be just fine without him . May not win it all this season but I predict they’ll be back in the playoffs if they sign Soler and Rossiario and the pitching is good enough


----------



## antharper

mizzippi jb said:


> I like the reasoning.  They better make Freddie happy


I hope , but I’m betting he’ll be a Dodger by the end of the day .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Will be a nice step in the better direction to start this Braves season with Freddie if AA can bring more magic & pull a rabbit out of his hat to keep Freeman & his wife from going with the deep financial pockets of the Dodgers.  Nothing easy about winning in the MLB.


----------



## Seanote

I predict Freddie will be a brave this year.  No rationale other than he has a family and a nice life in Atlanta, and will not give it up for a little extra cash.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Nobody.... I mean nobody, including media, talking heads, tweeters, understands why we haven't made Freddie whole yet.  Esp with 2 salary friendly contracts on the books (", Ozzie and acuna)


----------



## Duff

Yeah. I’m about to turn from being an AA fan


----------



## Duff

Maybe he wants more bat flips and hot dogging


----------



## Whitefeather

mizzippi jb said:


> Nobody.... I mean nobody, including media, talking heads, tweeters, understands why we haven't made Freddie whole yet.  Esp with 2 salary friendly contracts on the books (", Ozzie and acuna)


I think he’s finalizing plan B in case plan A (Freddie) falls through.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Duff said:


> Yeah. I’m about to turn from being an AA fan


Lol.  That didn't take long.  Four months ago he brought Atlanta a world series title.  Now we're ready to run him off!


----------



## treemanjohn

I've been told by a decent source that Fredrick will stay here and that only the tiny details are left to work out. Take that for what it's worth....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

The longer we wait for Freddie's annc't, the better chance he stays with the Braves, even though I'm expecting him & his wife to go with the better, bigger, longer Dodgers deal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Atlanta Braves invite Freddie Freeman to Spring Training this season.

No fun not seeing him on the roster.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster

Braves Roster & Staff



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

8:54 AM · March 13, 2022

Atlanta #Braves Announce 2022 Spring Training Non-Roster Invitees:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves sports writer Mark Bowman reporting at Spring Training today with short video clip updates only a few seconds each along with photos.



Twitter:

Mark Bowman
@mlbbowman 


10:23 AM · Mar 13, 2022

Morning’






11:11 AM · Mar 13, 2022

Braves pitching coach Rick Kranitz holds court with some of his pitchers. Players will report today and the team’s first official workout will be tomorrow.






11:21 AM · Mar 13, 2022

Tyler Matzek and Will Smith proving the Night Shift also works in the morning.


11:22 AM · Mar 13, 2022

Good to also see Huascar Ynoa throwing again


11:24 AM · Mar 13, 2022

World Series heroes Tyler Matzek, Kyle Wright and Ian Anderson






11:30 AM · Mar 13, 2022

Darren O’Day, Will Smith and Tyler Matzek prepare for today’s bullpen session.


11:37 AM · Mar 13, 2022

This Tyler Matzek video is Not Safe for Opposing Hitters


11:45 AM · Mar 13, 2022

Kyle Wright and Ian Anderson taking their turns 


12:25 PM · Mar 13, 2022

Charlie Morton is feeling great. Snitker says they’ll get a better feel for where Morton stands over the next couple weeks.



Braves website photos below . . .


----------



## biggdogg

antharper said:


> Freddie’s going home ! And the Braves will be just fine without him . May not win it all this season but I predict they’ll be back in the playoffs if they sign Soler and Rossiario and the pitching is good enough



I highly doubt Soler even rates an offer from the Braves with Ozuna's situation settled. Neither Soler or Ozuna are very good in the field and they both can't DH. Rosario would be the most likely to bring back, but even then, I believe that AA is looking for a true CF.

I believe Freeman eventually re-signs, but I'm actually more concerned with the Yankee's offering Freeman that offer he can't refuse than the Dodgers after the deal the Yankee's made last night...


----------



## FootLongDawg

Are the Padres pursuing Freeman?


----------



## biggdogg

FootLongDawg said:


> Are the Padres pursuing Freeman?



From what I have read, besides the Braves, it's the Dodgers, Yankee's, Rays and Jays that have been linked to him.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Freddie is gone. Braves just traded 2 of the top prospects (and 2 more guys) for Matt Olsen. Really torn on this. I really think the Braves end up regretting this big time. Tough to let a player of that quality, and a huge fan favorite, slip away.


----------



## Duff

Wow!  Yep, bad enough not to sign Freddie, then trade 2 big time prospects?

https://www.mlb.com/news/matt-olson-traded-to-braves


----------



## Dustin Pate

Duff said:


> Wow!  Yep, bad enough not to sign Freddie, then trade 2 big time prospects?
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/news/matt-olson-traded-to-braves



It's hard to fathom not signing your star player who just helped you win a championship. And like you said, giving up those prospects on top of it. Alex has pulled off some incredible moves, so I will reserve judgment for the time being.


----------



## Duff

I’m afraid they may regret trading Langeliers more than anything. I’ve heard them rave about him lately. 



Dustin Pate said:


> It's hard to fathom not signing your star player who just helped you win a championship. And like you said, giving up those prospects on top of it. Alex has pulled off some incredible moves, so I will reserve judgment for the time being.



Yeah, more than your star player. Your leader. You could tell how the other players respected FF. Hard to imagine him in another uniform.


----------



## Raylander

I don’t like it one bit..


----------



## biggdogg

I hate losing Freddie, but I get the business side. And I can only imagine the monster contract he is getting from L.A. (it has to be massive for the Yankee's to bow out so quickly...), but unless they sign Olson to a long term extension, then this will go down as a historically terrible deal. I could see trading Pache OR Langeliers, but not both just to do this again in two years.


----------



## Whitefeather

Olsen will be fine here. Braves will be just fine without Freeman. Fans get caught up with the name on the back of the uniform instead of the front.


----------



## James12

I have agreed or respected each move of AA’s - especially with the JD move (trash).  But this one was unexpected for me.  Especially considering the player, position and that he could easily play 10 more years in this slot - not to mention the DH will soon be in the NL.

Yet the falcons keep Ryan and co.  ?


----------



## stonecreek

At the end of the day Freddie walked away from a very lucrative deal offered by Atlanta. If the story is correct it was the richest deal in Atlanta history. Hated to see him leave but… the decision was his. Olsen is gonna be a monster 1st baseman. If Freddie wanted to leave then this is the best out there to replace him.


----------



## mizzippi jb

James12 said:


> I have agreed or respected each move of AA’s - especially with the JD move (trash).  But this one was unexpected for me.  Especially considering the player, position and that he could easily play 10 more years in this slot - not to mention the DH will soon be in the NL.
> 
> Yet the falcons keep Ryan and co.  ?


Dirty Ice made cap room to cement his legacy as a life long durty burd?.   Freddie didn't budge


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves will be fine with adding this other great player even though we were hoping to keep FF.  Wish Freddie all the best in his future wherever he goes.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/matt-olson-traded-to-braves

Braves acquire Matt Olson from A's for 4 prospects


> Braves made a five-year, $135 million offer to Freeman last summer and were willing to slightly increase the dollars this offseason











https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...uire-slugging-1b-matt-olson-oakland-athletics

Atlanta Braves acquire slugging 1B Matt Olson from Oakland Athletics


> Oakland also receives minor league catcher Shea Langeliers and right-handers Ryan Cusick and Joey Estes. Langeliers was ranked as Atlanta's No. 2 prospect by Baseball America, one spot ahead of Pache, with Cusick ninth and Estes 14th.





From Braves twitter below


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Both Braves & Freddie will be OK & have good bright future outlooks. 


Time = 12-minutes





*Alex Anthopoulos discusses blockbuster trade for Matt Olson*

March 14, 2022


> Bally Sports South
> 
> Braves general manager Alex Anthopoulos addresses the media after the trade to acquire All-Star first baseman Matt Olson


----------



## Whitefeather

The Braves just signed Olson to a 8 year contract. AA is on his game today


----------



## Dustin Pate

Whitefeather said:


> The Braves just signed Olson to a 8 year contract. AA is on his game today



Like I said above, AA has been a genius so far. He is playing chess while others are thinking about checkers. If he is thinking long term and the guys coming up that will need to be signed then all this makes perfect sense.


----------



## ssramage

Whitefeather said:


> The Braves just signed Olson to a 8 year contract. AA is on his game today



For $168MM...not sure how that's saving any money over what FF would have been.


----------



## Dustin Pate

ssramage said:


> For $168MM...not sure how that's saving any money over what FF would have been.



$21 million a year vs. probably over $30 million for Freddie. At least 2 more years of control and a few years younger.


----------



## Whitefeather

ssramage said:


> For $168MM...not sure how that's saving any money over what FF would have been.


It’s for 8 years. From what I’ve heard  Freeman and his agent never got back to the Braves when they offered him that money for 5 years. He’s 3 years younger and just as good as FF. I hate to see FF leave but evidently he wanted more than the Braves offered so they replaced him. It’s a good move if Olson is as good as everyone says he is.


----------



## ucfireman

I liked Freddy, hated his swing though. Hate to see him leave but we got us a Ga boy! And being from Parkview he may even be a redneck. Kinda like Chipper? Don't know though. 
Pache never impressed me, the catcher was promising the other 2 I never heard of. 
Hope Soroka can make it back and Acuna. 
Hate the DH deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare

Dustin Pate said:


> Freddie is gone. Braves just traded 2 of the top prospects (and 2 more guys) for Matt Olsen. Really torn on this. I really think the Braves end up regretting this big time. Tough to let a player of that quality, and a huge fan favorite, slip away.



Don't like it but mebbe Freddie didn't really want to be here. Olson is a .252 career hitter. - Freddie was like .300. But still a good replacement. Go Bravos -  ready to start this season up.


----------



## DannyW

Dustin Pate said:


> $21 million a year vs. probably over $30 million for Freddie. At least 2 more years of control and a few years younger.



Another plus is this year it's only $15 million, which leaves AA a little more cash to add more talent this season.


----------



## Whitefeather

I like how AA is handling this. He’s getting a young team signed to long term deals in their prime. A couple veteran players thrown in from time to time as needed is going to be a good enticement for some bigger named players to want to come play in Atlanta unlike the Falcons and the Hawks. Kinda falls back on the recipe from the 90’s success. They might be ready to get on a roll to win for the next 5-6. The talent is here


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having AA building the team for this season & the future.


----------



## Hunter922

Olson may work but really hate that Freddy is not here. Taking the field as a world champ with Atlanta everyday should have factored with Freddy guess money was the only factor. ?


----------



## biggdogg

Very team friendly contract that should allow AA to work on extensions for Fried and Swanson. Freddie turned down 5 years and $140 mil., he wanted 6/$180. Supposedly Toronto has a $200 mil offer on the table. His market is starting to shrink somewhat though as the Yankees are now officially out having signed Rizzo.

But, Olson swatted 39 bombs playing 81 games in a hitter's nightmare of a ballpark. He is going to love the Chop House, and playing 81 in Truest, not to mention 12-15 in the bandboxes in DC and Philly, he may hit 50...


----------



## biggdogg

And Rosario is back on a 2 year deal with a team option for a 3rd year.


----------



## westcobbdog

Bravos take their first win of spring and of course Olson picks up his first NL rbi.


----------



## Whitefeather

I’m excited for this year. I think they can repeat


----------



## Duff

So, it’s?

Acuna
Albies
Olson
Riley
Azuna
Duvall
Swanson
d’ranaud
Rosario

Wu we, that’s a bunch of HR’s. And K’s?

Go Braves


----------



## Raylander

Duff said:


> So, it’s?
> 
> Acuna
> Albies
> Olson
> Riley
> Azuna
> Duvall
> Swanson
> d’ranaud
> Rosario
> 
> Wu we, that’s a bunch of HR’s. And K’s?
> 
> Go Braves



IMO Riley is the 3 hole hitter. He hit 300 last year.. Hopefully he can keep it up. We’re gonna need someone with a good stroke to provide stability..

I like this:
Acuna
Rosario
Riley
Olson?
…
Might be a tough year, or they might be REAL good. That’s why they play the games..


----------



## Duff

Raylander said:


> IMO Riley is the 3 hole hitter. He hit 300 last year.. Hopefully he can keep it up. We’re gonna need someone with a good stroke to provide stability..
> 
> I like this:
> Acuna
> Rosario
> Riley
> Olson?
> …
> Might be a tough year, or they might be REAL good. That’s why they play the games..



I’m with you on that order. Flipping Albies and Rosario from 2 to 6 vs left and right might work too


----------



## Raylander

Bullpen just picked up an arm..

Kenley Jansen is a Brave


----------



## Duff

That’s more than a arm!  New closer. They should have the best bullpen in baseball


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> That’s more than a arm!  New closer. They should have the best bullpen in baseball



And they are going to need it. The LAD have been good the past several years and now they have a potential all-star at every position. Not to mention a starting pitcher staff that features Buehler, Urias, and some guy named Kershaw.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having AA adding more winning building blocks.


----------



## biggdogg

One or both of those signings don't happen if Freddie got the deal he wanted....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Lots of little known names playing in spring training so far.

Starting pitcher B. Elder gets the 1st Braves win on Friday, Waters hits HR, Olson RBI single, Harris RBI single.

On Saturday, Braves come from behind with a 4-run 5th-inning with back-to-back-to-back doubles, but Rays tie it in the 6th, while Grissom is 2-for-2 with RBI double, Demeritte is 2-for-3, 1B Nogowski 2-RBI double, Harris RBI double, Waters 1-for-2, so far in bottom of the 8th.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Soler will not be with the Braves this season, nor Smyly either. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...ns-get-jorge-soler-three-year-36-million-deal 

Sources: Miami Marlins get Jorge Soler on three-year, $36 million deal



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...-drew-smyly-reach-1-year-contract-source-says 

Chicago Cubs, Drew Smyly reach 1-year contract 



> deal is worth $5.25 million and Smyly could earn an additional $2.5 million in bonuses


----------



## DannyW

Not going to miss Smyly...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

DannyW said:


> And they are going to need it. The LAD have been good the past several years and now they have a potential all-star at every position. Not to mention a starting pitcher staff that features Buehler, Urias, and some guy named Kershaw.


The Braves dodged a bullet when Trevor Bauer got suspended. He is arguably the best pitcher in baseball


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Duff said:


> I’m with you on that order. Flipping Albies and Rosario from 2 to 6 vs left and right might work too


Albies could easily be a 300 hitter if he wouldn't try and hit the ball out of the park every at bat. That "little man" syndrome is real. I've seen it so many times in so many different ways


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Today's ST game line up . . .



Twitter:
Atlanta Braves
@Braves

9:09 AM · March 20, 2022

Here’s how the #Braves will line up today at  @cooltodaypark!

#BravesST







Update: 


Phillies take a 1-0 lead in the 5th, but Braves rally with a 5-run 8th-inning for the comeback win. Camargo for the Phillies went 0-for-3.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bad weather causes yesterday's Braves game to be rescheduled, but their last game tied 7-7 on Wednesday had Riley with 2-HR's & Swanson with 1-HR lighting left field on fire. Both teams had double digit hits.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401421783

March 23, 2022


> 2nd - Riley homered to left.





> 2nd - Swanson homered to left.





> 5th - Riley homered to left, T. Harris scored.


----------



## DannyW

AA has proved himself as GM, but I am a little baffled why he went to arbitration with Riley over $205k. The arbitration process is ugly and feelings get hurt. Could affect his attitude and signing him long term.


----------



## Whitefeather

Dave Roberts of the Dodgers has guaranteed they (Dodgers) will win the WS this year. Prove him wrong again


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It's just business for AA on compensation continuing to save as much finances as he can for the future.

Strongest ST game lineup of regular starters so far today below . . .


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> Dave Roberts of the Dodgers has guaranteed they (Dodgers) will win the WS this year. Prove him wrong again



They are the NL team to beat for sure. But at full strength Atlanta matches up pretty well. Our infield is as good as theirs and our bullpen is better. When Acuna returns our outfield will be nearly as good. And it's a big if, but if Soroka returns to full strength, our starter will be as good or better.

As always, injuries are the unknown factor for both teams.


----------



## Whitefeather

DannyW said:


> They are the NL team to beat for sure. But at full strength Atlanta matches up pretty well. Our infield is as good as theirs and our bullpen is better. When Acuna returns our outfield will be nearly as good. And it's a big if, but if Soroka returns to full strength, our starter will be as good or better.
> 
> As always, injuries are the unknown factor for both teams.


He has the best team roster but I will say Snitker is a better manager. He made Roberts look foolish last year


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> AA has proved himself as GM, but I am a little baffled why he went to arbitration with Riley over $205k. The arbitration process is ugly and feelings get hurt. Could affect his attitude and signing him long term.



It's all formality. Braves policy has always been to exchange numbers and either agree or go to arbitration. They've never negotiated over one year deals. I'd be surprised if Fried, Swanson and Riley all get to the hearings. Someone, if not all of them, will likely get a multi year extension before the hearings.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> It's all formality. Braves policy has always been to exchange numbers and either agree or go to arbitration. They've never negotiated over one year deals. I'd be surprised if Fried, Swanson and Riley all get to the hearings. Someone, if not all of them, will likely get a multi year extension before the hearings.



Hope you are right, except for Swanson. He has been erratic his whole career at the plate...red hot periods followed by bad slumps. I would like to see another season before committing long term. Good fielder though.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

DannyW said:


> Hope you are right, except for Swanson. He has been erratic his whole career at the plate...red hot periods followed by bad slumps. I would like to see another season before committing long term. Good fielder though.


I agree. I'm not so sure that the Braves don’t move on from Swanson instead of signing him to another deal. He's very solid in the field, but there are a lot of solid shortstops out there. He can turn on a 110 mph fastball no problem. Now if he starts hitting to opposite field, he'd be an Allstar


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ozuna gets HR. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401421785 

March 26, 2022 



> 2nd - Piña singled to left, Ozuna scored on error, Duvall to second, Piña to second, Duvall safe at third on throwing error by third baseman Urshela.





> 3rd - Ozuna homered to right, Olson scored and Riley scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Starting pitcher Morton begins game today along with interesting move having "catcher" Contreras starting in RF. 

1st three Braves batters had back-to-back-to-back singles, but no score or hits by anyone after completing 4-innings.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Matt Olson gets his 1st ST game HR for the Braves today. 

Let's include a nice Braves season schedule below. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401421787 

March 31, 2022


> 4th inning - Olson homered to right.





Twitter: 

Bally Sports South
@BallySportsSO 

2:22 PM · March 31, 2022

Bally Sports South and Bally Sports Southeast unveil 154-game @Braves telecast schedule. 


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FPMpBOCXwAM1dkG?format=png&name=large 
 (link for larger graphics image)


----------



## Whitefeather

Interesting the last 2.5 weeks (19 games)of the season is against all the teams in their divisions


----------



## DannyW

What is "Champions Week"? That's a new one for me.


----------



## Dustin Pate

DannyW said:


> What is "Champions Week"? That's a new one for me.



I'm sure they will have some sort of deal at each home game commemorating the World Series win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Probably don't won't to look now but Yankees have double digit runs & hits against the Braves (who have only 1-hit) thru the 5th-inning which includes 4-HR's & 5-run 5th-inning by NY who is leading Atlanta 10-0.


----------



## westcobbdog

perhaps its tape delayed just walked in flipped it on we down 7-0 against the town burners.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Notice Braves Spring Training games start at 1:05 pm.

No fun having injuries, but hope treatments get 'em better as soon as possible.  Wonder if Tommy John surgery is in the near future for Luke Jackson.

Ynoa starting pitcher today, hope he does not punch stuff into injuries any more.

Looking forward to all this Spring Training experimenting to be over soon this week & being ready for the season opener arriving in a few days. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2022-04/list

Braves Schedule


----------



## Raylander

Lotsa folks give Luke Jackson the business because of his failure when given the closer role a few years back. But, the fella was lights out last year. Big loss if he needs TJ surgery..


----------



## treemanjohn

Raylander said:


> Lotsa folks give Luke Jackson the business because of his failure when given the closer role a few years back. But, the fella was lights out last year. Big loss if he needs TJ surgery..


He was pitching 6 out of 7 games during the regular season. Thats tough on anyone. He had a little rest in the post season and was unhittable


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> What is "Champions Week"? That's a new one for me.



Here's more helpful details . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/tickets/specials/champions-week 

Champions Week



> Celebrate the 2021 World Series Championship during the first homestand of the season with Champions Week





> Be at Truist Park for several special celebrations and giveaways in honor of our World Series title.


----------



## DannyW

Raylander said:


> Lotsa folks give Luke Jackson the business because of his failure when given the closer role a few years back. But, the fella was lights out last year. Big loss if he needs TJ surgery..



It seemed like Jackson turned over a new leaf last season. Previously he looked like a homeless person...greasy wild hair and beard that looked like they had not seen a scissor or shaver in years. His momma must have talked to him because he came into last season looking like what a respectable young man who makes a lot of money and is on TV every night should look like. And I believe it gave him confidence in himself and it showed in his pitching.

I'm afraid we won't be seeing him for awhile. From everything I've heard, the worst being he has already been placed on the 60 day disabled list, I'm guessing there is a TJ surgery in his near future.

Bad break for him and the Braves.


----------



## fishfryer

DannyW said:


> It seemed like Jackson turned over a new leaf last season. Previously he looked like a homeless person...greasy wild hair and beard that looked like they had not seen a scissor or shaver in years. His momma must have talked to him because he came into last season looking like what a respectable young man who makes a lot of money and is on TV every night should look like. And I believe it gave him confidence in himself and it showed in his pitching.
> 
> I'm afraid we won't be seeing him for awhile. From everything I've heard, the worst being he has already been placed on the 60 day disabled list, I'm guessing there is a TJ surgery in his near future.
> 
> Bad break for him and the Braves.


Right on with the appearance cleanup!


----------



## dirtnap

I’m hoping espn doesn’t blackout the game tomorrow night


----------



## treemanjohn

https://www.latimes.com/sports/dodg...-acuna-jr-wont-miss-freddie-freeman-eye-black

In an Instagram Live interview conducted in Spanish with Dominican journalist Yancen Pujols, Braves outfielder Ronald Acuña Jr. on Wednesday said he and Freeman clashed during their four seasons together.

“Me? Nothing,” Acuña said when asked what he will miss most about Freddie Freeman.


----------



## westcobbdog

Freddie and Ronald clashed because Acuna did things that disrespected the game over and over, heck I have seen him trot down to first and a ground ball. 
He’s very cocky and it’s no wonder some teams target him with fastballs at the tower or rib cage. Still glad he’s on my team but just saying..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves get their 1st win of the season, even if it was too close for comfort.  Hope we don't have to wait long for Atlanta to have a winning record.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354254

Box Score


GAME LEADERS


> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 2-4, 3 RBI, R
> 
> M. Olson ATL - 1B
> 3-5, 2B, K





> WIN
> C. Morton(1-0)
> 5.1 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - d'Arnaud reached on infield single to third, Duvall scored, Rosario to third.
> 
> 2nd - Arcia hit sacrifice fly to center, Rosario scored.





> 3rd - Duvall doubled to deep right, Riley scored, Ozuna to third.
> 
> 3rd - d'Arnaud singled to shallow center, Ozuna scored and Duvall scored, d'Arnaud to second.





> 3rd - Arcia singled to right, d'Arnaud scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 3rd - Albies grounded into fielder's choice to third, Swanson scored, Arcia out at second.


----------



## fatback

Any word on if/when Soroka is able to come back and pitch?


----------



## Duff

Maybe June/July


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves get their World Series rings.



Time = 1:23





2021 World Series Championship Ring | Atlanta Braves



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FP8ARMHWUAAI1Yb?format=jpg&name=large 
(link for larger image) 









https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

Injuries & Moves: Yates (elbow) likely to join 'pen in summer

6:35 PM EDT




> RHP Mike Soroka (torn right Achilles)
> 
> Expected return: Possibly July





> Soroka has arrived at Spring Training with the intent of proving he can indeed return after tearing his right Achilles tendon for the second time. He suffered the original tear on Aug. 3, 2020, and the second while simply walking into the Braves' clubhouse at Truist Park on June 24, 2021.





> The right-hander is expected to miss at least the first three months of the upcoming season.





> “I know he’s excited about getting back down here and starting this thing again,” Braves manager Brian Snitker said. “He looks good and he feels good.” -- Mark Bowman
> 
> (Last updated: March 13)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves get their World Series rings.
> 
> 
> 
> Time = 1:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 World Series Championship Ring | Atlanta Braves
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FP8ARMHWUAAI1Yb?format=jpg&name=large
> (link for larger image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves
> 
> Injuries & Moves: Yates (elbow) likely to join 'pen in summer
> 
> 6:35 PM EDT



I like the symbolism and thought that went into the design of the rings.  Only got one issue.  The rubies that represent the 11 home runs hit during the series, they would need a completely separate ring on the other hand to show where Soler's game 6 blast landed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I like the symbolism and thought that went into the design of the rings.  Only got one issue.  The rubies that represent the 11 home runs hit during the series, they would need a completely separate ring on the other hand to show where Soler's game 6 blast landed.



That would be so cool. Glad they took a unique approach to designing the rings with so many detailed reminders of the season & post-season.  Wish we could've got Soler back with the Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Here's a few more images from twitter's Bally Sports Braves . . .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for Braves to get a winning record. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354267 

Box Score 



> Braves get rings, beat Reds 2-1 behind scoreless Wright





> GAME LEADERS
> 
> K. Wright ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 H
> 
> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 3-4, 2 2B, RBI





> WIN
> K. Wright(1-0)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(1)
> 1.0 IP, 1 ER, 1 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Ozuna doubled to third, Olson scored, Riley to third.





> 1st - Albies hit sacrifice fly to center, Riley scored.





> 9th - Votto singled to left center, Pham scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough game for Ian Anderson with 74-pitches in 3rd-inning, loading the bases, giving up 3-runs, 3-walks, & 2-hits before being pulled from the game & replaced by Newcomb, ending the 5-run inning with Braves losing 0-5.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another rough night at the ballpark as Braves get blown out by Nats 11-2. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354305 

Box Score 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Final: Nationals 11, #Braves 2.

10:56 PM · April 11, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice response with a win by the Braves after yesterday's loss.  Glad to have Atlanta's bats waking up with double digit runs & hits.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354320

Box Score



> GAME LEADERS
> 
> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 3-6, 2 HR, 2B
> 
> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 3-5, HR, 2B





> WIN
> B. Elder(1-0)
> 5.2 IP, 3 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> J. Stephens(1)
> 3.0 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Bell grounded into double play, first to shortstop to first, C. Hernandez scored, Soto out at second.





> 2nd - Heredia doubled to deep left, d'Arnaud scored, Duvall to third.
> 
> 2nd - Albies doubled to left, Duvall scored and Heredia scored.





> 3rd - Duvall singled to center, Ozuna scored on error and d'Arnaud scored on fielding error by center fielder Robles, Duvall to third.
> 
> 3rd - Arcia singled to left, Heredia scored.





> 4th - Ozuna homered to center (412 feet).
> 
> 4th - Swanson doubled to deep left, d'Arnaud scored.
> 
> 4th - Arcia singled to center, Swanson scored, Heredia to second.
> 
> 4th - Albies grounded out to first, Heredia scored on interference by catcher Ruiz, Arcia safe at third on error.





> 5th - Ozuna homered to left (429 feet).





> 6th - Soto homered to right (451 feet).
> 
> 6th - Bell homered to right (399 feet).
> 
> 6th - Riley doubled to left, Arcia scored and Albies scored, Olson to third.





> 8th - Albies homered to left (391 feet).
> 
> 8th - Duvall walked, Olson scored, d'Arnaud to second, Riley to third.
> 
> 8th - Swanson singled to left, Riley scored, Duvall to second, d'Arnaud thrown out at home.





> 9th - Franco singled to shallow center, Ruiz scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, world champ Braves get spanked & blown out by Padres 12-1, but on the bright side lead off batter Albies gets solo HR in the 9th to avoid shutout. Tough start to 7-game road trip.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354335

Box Score 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Final: Padres 12, #Braves 1.

11:20 PM · April 14, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice for the Braves to get their 1st road win of the season while Ozzie swings a hot bat with 3-HR's in the last 4-games.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354347

Box Score



> WIN
> D. O'Day(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Albies homered to left (403 feet).
> 
> 4th - Ozuna singled to right, Riley scored.





> 5th - Kim singled to center, Abrams scored.
> 
> 5th - Machado doubled to left center, Kim scored.





> 8th - Duvall doubled to left, Riley scored and d'Arnaud scored.
> 
> 8th - Duvall scored on Lamet wild pitch, Arcia to second, Heredia to third.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite giving up 2-solo-HR's, Braves good 5-2 win today with 3-solo-HR's move their losing record to an even 5-5 record as Ozzie Albies leadoff 1st-inning HR continues hot bat with 5-HR's in 4-games.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354362

April 16, 2022

Box Score


> WIN
> I. Anderson(1-1)
> 5.2 IP, 1 ER, 7 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB





> M. Olson ATL - 1B
> 3-4, HR, RBI






> 1st - Albies homered to right (385 feet).





> 2nd - Profar homered to right (364 feet).
> 
> 4th - Piña singled to right, Duvall scored, Rosario to third.





> 5th - Olson homered to left (385 feet).
> 
> 5th - Ozuna homered to left (423 feet).





> 6th - Piña fouled out to right, Swanson scored.
> 
> 8th - Grisham homered to left (353 feet).












Before game below . . .


----------



## Duff

Back to .500


----------



## DannyW

One heck of a catch by the Padres CF to rob Manny Pina of a 2-run homer. That ball was two feet over the fence and he pulled it back into the park.

Anderson seems to be dialing it in. Loved the explanation by Smoltz regarding the difficulty of finding the release point of your pitches, and how crucial it is.

All series are important but the upcoming one (Dodgers) seems to be bigger than most April series. We get their best...Kershaw, Buehler and Gonsolin vs Ynoa, Fried and Morton. It will be two big boys trying establish early superiority in the NL.

Not to mention it will be the first time seeing Freddie in Dodger blue.


----------



## elfiii

The Braves bats need to wake up.


----------



## Dan Conrad

With a DH like Dickerson, we might as well let the pitchers bat!


----------



## antharper

Dan Conrad said:


> With a DH like Dickerson, we might as well let the pitchers bat!


Couldn’t agree more , it’s hard to believe that’s the best they can do .


----------



## Duff

Yes. Dickerson is not good


----------



## Duff

Freddie gone deep. 1st AB


----------



## antharper

Duff said:


> Freddie gone deep. 1st AB


Yep , his first of the season ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointing loss for Atlanta.

Nice of Freddie to save his 1st HR of the season for the Braves.

Braves 1B player had more hits (3 times) than Dodgers 1B player.

Braves team had more hits than Dodgers team.

Atlanta pitchers walking lots more batters lately.


----------



## treemanjohn

Olson has 2 HRs and almost 20 hits and 2 rbis. That tells a big story


----------



## Duff

Swanson, Rosario and Dickerson are killing them right now. Not to mention the arms have been suspect. When Newcomb comes in, Snit has thrown in the towel. Geez


----------



## Raylander




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice road trip win for the Braves before early Wed. 3:10pm game & day off on Thursday.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354403

Box Score


> WIN
> M. Fried(1-2)
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 8 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(3)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB





> GAME LEADERS
> 
> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 H
> 
> O. Arcia ATL - SS
> 3-4, 2 2B, RBI






> 2nd - d'Arnaud homered to left (426 feet).





> 4th - Arcia doubled to center, Rosario scored, Arcia thrown out at third.





> 5th - Riley singled to right, Albies scored.





> 8th - Alberto grounded out to second, Taylor scored.


----------



## westcobbdog

Fried allowed zero baserunnrrs into the 6th last night, our new closer did his job  and Fred flies out in the 9th for the 3-1 Braves win.


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> Swanson, Rosario and Dickerson are killing them right now. Not to mention the arms have been suspect. When Newcomb comes in, Snit has thrown in the towel. Geez




Won't be throwing in that towel no more. Newcomb is now a former Brave and Ynoa was sent down to Gwinnett...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough loss for Braves with cold bats after previous game of hot bats with double digit hits. 

Some recent team changes . . .

Marlins coming to town for w/e series bringing ex-Braves player Jorge Soler (avg. 0.143) who's been struggling at the plate.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

Injuries & Moves: Braves acquire Jesse Chavez from Cubs (for Sean Newcomb)

April 20th, 2022


> April 20: Braves acquire RHP Jesse Chavez from the Cubs in exchange for LHP Sean Newcomb





> 3B Austin Riley (paternity list)
> Expected return: Week of April 20
> (Last updated: April 20)


----------



## biggdogg

I like getting Chavez back. He eats up a lot of innings when needed.


----------



## Raylander

Alert: 

Kyle Wright has grown up and is here to stay


----------



## Duff

Raylander said:


> Alert:
> 
> Kyle Wright has grown up and is here to stay



I hope you are Wright?. But it was the Marlins


----------



## Duff

But his stuff was nasty!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine shutout win for the Braves, led by Kyle Wright's 11-strikeouts. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354448 

Box Score 



> *Wright fans 11, Olson drives in 2 as Braves beat Marlins 3-0*
> 
> — Kyle Wright had a career-high 11 strikeouts in six dominant innings





> WIN
> K. Wright(2-0)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 11 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(4)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 1 BB





> GAME LEADERS
> 
> K. Wright ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 H
> 
> M. Olson ATL - 1B
> 1-4, 2B, 2 RBI






> 1st - Ozuna grounded into fielder's choice to third, Olson scored, Riley out at second.





> 7th - Olson doubled to right, Rosario scored and Swanson scored.


----------



## DannyW

Raylander said:


> Alert:
> 
> Kyle Wright has grown up and is here to stay



I know it's a small sample size but his last 5 games dating back to the 2021 WS have been pretty impressive. If/when we get Soroka back, and if he returns to his old form, the Braves will have solid core group of young starters.

Can't let it pass without saying something about Sean Newcomb...his promising career has taken a big turn for the worse since coming within 1 out of no-hitting the LAD in 2018. Yet he has not complained about sent to the bullpen, nor all the times he has been sent down to Gwinnett. It's obvious he needs a change of scenery and I wish him the best in turning his career around.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

AA has shown that he doesn't play around. I'd be a little worried if I was Dansby Swanson right now. He'll get two hits in a game about every sixth or seventh game. His fielding is what's keeping him on the field


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite the exciting 1st-inning start with both teams leadoff batters (Chisholm & Albies) hitting a HR on their 1st pitch, Braves lose another tough close game while still looking for their 1st series win of the season.  Albies' hot leadoff role gonna make it not easy for Acuna to reclaim his 1st batter slot. Disappointing Atlanta pitchers giving up 14-hits to the Marlins. 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves 

11:06 PM · April 23, 2022 

Final: Marlins 9, #Braves 7.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354463 

Box Score 



> Chisholm has 4 hits, misses cycle, as Marlins top Braves 9-7
> 
> — Jazz Chisholm wanted the cycle.






> 1st - Chisholm Jr. homered to right center (425 feet).
> 
> 1st - Albies homered to right (400 feet).





> 3rd - Albies hit sacrifice fly to center, Swanson scored.
> 
> 4th - Dickerson homered to right (350 feet), d'Arnaud scored.





> 5th - Riley homered to left (401 feet).
> 
> 6th - Swanson singled to center, d'Arnaud scored and Dickerson scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves lose another close one while not able to win their 1st series of the season.  Maybe tomorrow's Monday day off can help.



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Final: Marlins 5, #Braves 4.

5:21 PM · April 24, 2022


https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354478

Box Score


> Team RISP: 1-14 (Piña 0-1, Ozuna 0-2, Rosario 0-2, Arcia 0-1, Duvall 0-2, Olson 0-1, Albies 0-1, Swanson 0-1, Riley 1-3)
> 
> Team LOB: 11






> 5th - Olson grounded out to first, Piña scored, Albies to second, Heredia to third.
> 
> 9th - Olson hit sacrifice fly to right, Demeritte scored.
> 
> 9th - Riley homered to left center (437 feet), Albies scored.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-miss-ronald-acuna-jr-in-loss-to-marlins



> Braves haven’t won any of their first five series





> the comeback bid fell short for the Braves, who have the same 7-10 record as they did through last year’s first 17 games





> “It always takes us the first three or four weeks to settle in,” Braves shortstop Dansby Swanson said. “Once that happens, we’ll be rolling.”


----------



## biggdogg

On the bright side, there are rumors brewing that Acuna will be back in the lineup a few days early. Just in time for that four game series against the Mets...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves starting the new series.

Reminder from this past Saturday: Cubs beat the Pirates 21-0 with Chicago having 23-hits.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354494

Box Score


> Demeritte, Fried lead Braves to needed win, 3-1 over Cubs
> — Travis Demeritte hit his first big league homer in nearly three years






> WIN
> M. Fried(2-2)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(5)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB





> T. Demeritte ATL - RF
> 1-3, HR, RBI






> 2nd - Duvall hit sacrifice fly to right, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 3rd - Happ homered to left (403 feet).





> 5th - Demeritte homered to right (368 feet).
> 
> 5th - Albies singled to center, Swanson scored on fielding error by center fielder Hermosillo, Albies to third.











Twitter:

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

7:12 PM · April 26, 2022

2021 world champions Drew Smyly and Chris Martin receive their @Braves World Series rings ?


----------



## Jim Boyd

Just sayin….


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Acuna back on the Braves roster ready for big league action, but hope he learns to take better care of his health & avoids future injuries. 

Another tough loss for Braves 3-6 as they extend their losing record, but Dodgers lost 2 straight games to the D'Backs. 

Hope new team addition provides the needed spark for more run production. 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today returned OF Ronald Acuña Jr. from his rehabilitation assignment and reinstated him from the 10-day injured list. To make room on the active roster, the club designated OF Alex Dickerson for assignment.

8:47 AM · Apr 28, 2022


Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Final: Cubs 6, #Braves 3.

11:24 PM · Apr 27, 2022



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-returns-from-knee-injury 

Welcome back, superstar: Acuña activated from IL



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/33819820/atlanta-braves-ronald-acuna-jr-activated-injured-list 

Atlanta Braves' Ronald Acuna Jr. activated off injured list

9:35 AM ET


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves get HR in 1st-inning & another HR in 3rd-inning as the bats warm up.


EDIT Update below: 

Another HR in 8th-inning for Atlanta who has double digit hits tonight.


----------



## westcobbdog

Our lineup should get longer and in a groove now with Acuna back and Swanson and Duvall warming up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves as they get their 1st series win of the season after 3-weeks as Atlanta starts some road trip games.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354525

Box Score


> WIN
> K. Wright(3-0)
> 7.0 IP, 1 ER, 8 K, 4 BB
> 
> K. Wright ATL - SP
> 7.0 IP, ER, 3 H





> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 2-3, HR, RBI






> 1st - Riley homered to left (429 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Rivas scored, Hoerner picked off and caught stealing second.
> 
> 3rd - Swanson homered to center (432 feet).





> 8th - d'Arnaud doubled to deep center, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 8th - Duvall homered to left center (397 feet), d'Arnaud scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to have the Braves make improvements in their losing record with another win as their bats increase their run production. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354537 

Box Score 


> WIN
> I. Anderson(2-1)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(6)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB





> W. Contreras ATL - C
> 2-4, 2 HR, 2 RBI
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-5, HR, 2B






> 1st - Riley homered to center (424 feet), Demeritte scored.
> 
> 2nd - García homered to left (410 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Demeritte hit an inside-the-park home run to center.





> 4th - Contreras homered to center (429 feet).
> 
> 4th - Olson reached on infield single to second, Swanson scored on throwing error by second baseman Semien, Olson out at second on runner's fielder's choice.





> 6th - Contreras homered to center (435 feet).
> 
> 6th - García grounded out to second, Semien scored.





> 8th - Seager homered to left center (389 feet).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Last place Texas Rangers giving Braves tough times on this road trip.


----------



## treemanjohn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520452322941415424


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice game 1 win for the Braves over 1st place NY Mets, but looking forward to more wins in next 3.  Glad Atlanta will miss going against their best pitcher who started this past Sunday.  Early double header today starting at 1:10pm.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win to split the series.


----------



## DannyW

Seems very similar to last year's team. Kinda going in fits and starts. Flashes of brilliance followed by sleepwalking at the plate. Swanson and Duvall are showing signs of coming around and that's good.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves.


----------



## walukabuck

win one lose one


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice 9-2 Mother's Day Win with Morton rounding into form.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, good holiday game win for the Braves & series win including 9-runs & 9-hits, but 2 days off this week on Monday & Thursday so hope they do not cool off which also includes 2-games with the Red Sox followed by 3-games on the weekend with the Padres on home turf before Atlanta's next road trip starts.


----------



## westcobbdog

Headed to the game tonight, should be a good one.


----------



## westcobbdog

It wasn’t. Even in level 2 I could tell angel hernandez is an inconsistent ump. Did note Swanson squared up 2 balls nicely, but we still have a weak hitting lineup. Maybe the late season run burned some of our guys up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good needed walk off win for the Braves who have another day off tomorrow on Thursday before their weekend series with the Padres.


----------



## huntersluck

Time for ozuna and duval to be sat down for a while. They are batting 203 and 189, if they have nobody at gwinett that can beat that they are in serious trouble.


----------



## antharper

huntersluck said:


> Time for ozuna and duval to be sat down for a while. They are batting 203 and 189, if they have nobody at gwinett that can beat that they are in serious trouble.


Same thing I said with that guy that was batting DH at beginning of season


----------



## westcobbdog

huntersluck said:


> Time for ozuna and duval to be sat down for a while. They are batting 203 and 189, if they have nobody at gwinett that can beat that they are in serious trouble.



Heard a stat on the Braves pregame show that the NL DH is actually producing at a rate below all other position players to date, so the DH hasn't caught on, yet.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Notice the Braves Padres weekend game series broadcast updates below from Braves twitter, especially that early game Sunday at 11:30am.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool late innings come from behind Braves win in their early game today, despite giving it away late innings in yesterday's game.  Nice having Atlanta showing signs of improvement.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354745

Box Score



> WIN
> K. Jansen(2-0)
> 1.2 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st    Olson homered to right center (399 feet).





> 3rd    Albies doubled to right, Contreras scored, Demeritte to third.
> 
> 5th    Grisham doubled to center, Myers scored.





> 8th    Alfaro singled to shallow right, Grisham scored.
> 
> 8th    Machado grounded into fielder's choice to third, Alfaro scored and Cronenworth scored on throwing error by third baseman Riley, Profar safe at third on error.
> 
> 8th    Hosmer grounded into fielder's choice to second, Profar scored, Machado out at second.





> 8th    Albies singled to center, Duvall scored.
> 
> 8th    Ozuna homered to left (401 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 8th    Riley doubled to deep left center, d'Arnaud scored.











Twitter: 


Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

????






3:44 PM · May 14, 2022 



Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

? Best Bullpen In Baseball
   |__ ? Evidence 






 Atlanta Braves

12:41 PM · May 12, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dodgers have lost 4 consecutive games & lost 5 of 6 of their last games, now being tied with the Padres for 1st place in the Western Division.

Early Braves game today on Peacock TV.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/watch-padres-braves-on-peacock-on-may-15

Watch Padres-Braves on Peacock

15 minutes ago


----------



## DannyW

Kinda sputtering right now...just like last season at this time. Team batting average is .228, team ERA is 4.15, and as a team they have been outscored by 14 runs in 35 games. (Even Miami, who has a worse record than Atlanta, has outscored their opponents by 10 runs.)

Lucky to only be 6.5 games out of first. And Milwaukee is coming to town.


----------



## westcobbdog

We got a bunch of players not producing in our lineup, all at once.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough to win a game when Braves can only get 2-hits & no runs while striking out 16-times, but only gave up 1-run in Monday's loss to the Brewers.


----------



## Whitefeather

Deja vu all over again


----------



## mizzippi jb

DannyW said:


> Kinda sputtering right now...just like last season at this time. Team batting average is .228, team ERA is 4.15, and as a team they have been outscored by 14 runs in 35 games. (Even Miami, who has a worse record than Atlanta, has outscored their opponents by 10 runs.)
> 
> Lucky to only be 6.5 games out of first. And Milwaukee is coming to town.


Milwaukee is coming to the stadium in their town


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice turn around shutout win for the Braves with an early get away game at 1:10pm today before their day off tomorrow & weekend series in Miami.


----------



## DannyW

Nice outing for Davidson. Seems like it is always the Braves who get blanked by an unknown MiLB call-up.

Good to be the other team for a change.


----------



## treemanjohn

They're all out of sync now. They'll come around and learn to tryst each other. They're all putting to much pressure on themselves


----------



## westcobbdog

Braves playing day game up 4-2 bottom of 6th, went back to back HR vs Brewers Burns wrecking his ERA. 
Braves only team in MLB who haven’t won or lost 3 in a row this season.


----------



## westcobbdog

Braves dropped the day game after dominating most of it. Jesse Chavez is like a BP pitcher topping out at 90 mph. Snit pitched him back to back innings and he didn’t fool anybody. Also in the 10th with a Brewer on first Snit doesn’t pitch out on first pitch and base runner saunters into second base off of Moylan, who’s time from the bump to the dish is too slow not to pitch out. Next batter singles and ties game. We go ahead in 11th only for Julio Chavez to give up a 2 run walk off bomb.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Helpful confidence building win for the Braves with a fun first three innings. Close race for 2nd place in the NL East Division.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354815

Box Score


> WIN
> C. Morton(3-3)
> 5.1 IP, 3 ER, 5 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Albies singled to left, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 1st - Ozuna homered to left (384 feet), Albies scored.





> 2nd - Swanson homered to left (408 feet).
> 
> 2nd - De La Cruz singled to left, Anderson scored.





> 3rd - d'Arnaud homered to left (389 feet).





> 6th - Soler homered to left (413 feet), Aguilar scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another good game win & road series win for the Braves.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354830

Box Score


> WIN
> K. Wright(4-2)
> 5.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(10)
> 1.0 IP, 1 ER, 3 K, 1 BB






> 5th - Contreras homered to right (394 feet).





> 6th - Ozuna singled to right, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 6th - Duvall singled to left, Ozuna scored, Albies to third.
> 
> 6th - Soler doubled to deep left center, Cooper scored.





> 7th - Contreras homered to right (394 feet).





> 8th - Anderson grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Cooper scored, Soler out at second.
> 
> 9th - Cooper doubled to shallow right, Stallings scored, Chisholm Jr. to third.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

We keep getting reminded by sports news lately that the Braves have not won or lost 3 consecutive games this season so far, but maybe today could turn out to be another good day after 2 straight wins the last couple days.















EDIT Update below: 


Appears delivering 3 consecutive wins is still too much for the Braves, unfortunately, but at least Atlanta is keeping it close. 

Braves coming home for next series with the Phillies tomorrow on Monday as Atlanta continues a 17-day stretch of games with no day off until Monday, June 6th. 


Braves twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Final: Marlins 4, #Braves 3.

4:25 PM · May 22, 2022


10:16 AM · May 21, 2022


----------



## DannyW

Did anyone else notice that the Marlin's Aguilar, after getting a tie breaking single, did the Brave's "slash" at Contreras in retaliation for his antics the day before? Contreras has been playing well but seems to have adopted Acuna's antics all the way down to the yellow "look at me" uniform accessories. 

Lord just stop it! It's hard enough to win at this level and motivating the other team to play harder is a really stupid tactic.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Did anyone else notice that the Marlin's Aguilar, after getting a tie breaking single, did the Brave's "slash" at Contreras in retaliation for his antics the day before? Contreras has been playing well but seems to have adopted Acuna's antics all the way down to the yellow "look at me" uniform accessories.
> 
> Lord just stop it! It's hard enough to win at this level and motivating the other team to play harder is a really stupid tactic.



Agree 100%. Just circle the bases when you hit a home run too. Idiots


----------



## Duff

Braves got to get Duvall out of the lineup. He’s lost


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good walk off win for the Braves to avoid losing 3 straight for the 1st time this season, but have not won 3 straight this season either.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another fine win for the Braves as Mets lost to Giants & Nats beat the Dodgers so Atlanta moves into 2nd place 7.0-games behind 1st place NY.


----------



## Whitefeather

Keep the faith. This year’s record is exactly the same as last year’s record at this exact point in the season


----------



## huntersluck

Does Adam duval have some dirt on somebody ? How does he still have a job? I don’t understand why they won’t call up Waters it can’t get any worse.


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> Keep the faith. This year’s record is exactly the same as last year’s record at this exact point in the season



Agreed. But unfortunately the Mets do not.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

huntersluck said:


> Does Adam duval have some dirt on somebody ? How does he still have a job? I don’t understand why they won’t call up Waters it can’t get any worse.


Because he's about a 285 hitter throughout his career and they believe he'll turn it around I'm assuming. He'll probably platoon a little more when Rosario gets back. The Braves seem to have lost some of their edge. Freddie and Joc Peterson were the heartbeat of the Braves last year


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice come from behind win for the Braves after Ian Anderson gives up 4-runs on two 2-run HR's in the 6th-inning.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354916

Box Score


> WIN
> J. Stephens(1-1)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(11)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 5th - Riley homered to left (417 feet).
> 
> 5th - Contreras doubled to right center, d'Arnaud scored.
> 
> 5th - Demeritte singled to left, Contreras scored.





> 6th - Cooper homered to left (446 feet), Berti scored.
> 
> 6th - Aguilar homered to left (391 feet), Soler scored.





> 7th - Acuña Jr. doubled to left, Olson scored.
> 
> 7th - Albies doubled to left, Swanson scored and Acuña Jr. scored.


----------



## walukabuck

Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one


----------



## antharper

walukabuck said:


> Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one Win one lose one


Unreal really , I heard them say during the game today they are the only team to have only a 2 game winning streak and a 2 game losing streak


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, sometimes they win 2 then lose 2. 

Starting Pitcher Sandy Alcantara defeats the Braves twice in a week, unfortunately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win for the Braves as they take the series as Atlanta's bats heat up with double digit hits, next headed on a road trip out West against Arizona then Colorado.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354946

Box Score


> WIN
> M. Fried(5-2)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 5 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(12)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Soler homered to center (422 feet).
> 
> 1st - Ozuna homered to center (413 feet).
> 
> 1st - Riley homered to center (437 feet).





> 2nd - Contreras doubled to left, Albies scored.
> 
> 3rd - Ozuna homered to left (458 feet).





> 5th - Riley doubled to right, Swanson scored.
> 
> 5th - Olson doubled to deep right, Riley scored.





> 7th - Soler homered to left (418 feet), Fortes scored.


----------



## westcobbdog

Went to the game today, it was real hot and humid. Surprised Max threw 102 + pitches. Soler is real scary with a bat in his hand. Cheapo Braves shoulda kept that guy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine 6-0 shutout win for the Braves to avoid 3 consecutive losses, next following the Marlins to play on Colorado Rockies turf where double digit scoring by both teams during their doubleheader happened same day.

Pirates sweep Dodgers in Los Angeles. 


> Cleaning up: Pirates beat Dodgers 8-4 for rare sweep in LA
> — Nothing like sweeping one of the most feared lineups in baseball ...












https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354982

Box Score


> WIN
> K. Wright(5-3)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 5 K, 5 BB






> 1st - Contreras doubled to center, Swanson scored, Ozuna to third.
> 
> 2nd - Harris II doubled to deep center, Duvall scored.
> 
> 7th - Riley homered to left (439 feet), Albies scored and Ozuna scored.
> 
> 9th - Olson walked, Swanson scored, Riley to second, Ozuna to third.













> Kyle Wright's ERA ranks 12th in the majors among qualified pitchers


----------



## westcobbdog

With Wright, Fried and Anderson we could seeing the formation of a formidable core group of starters ala Smoltz Glavine Maddox.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun win for the Braves with both teams having double digit hits. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401354997 

Box Score 


> WIN
> I. Anderson(4-3)
> 6.0 IP, 5 ER, 10 H, 9 K, 1 BB


----------



## antharper

Now let’s make it 3 in a row , please !


----------



## antharper

antharper said:


> Now let’s make it 3 in a row , please !


Yes , finally !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, glad Braves finally win 3 in a row & even win their 1st extra innings game of the season while Mets lose to Dodgers.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355009

Box Score


> WIN
> A.J. Minter(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(13)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 10th - Duvall scored on Estévez wild pitch, Swanson to second, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 10th - Olson singled to left, Acuña Jr. scored and Swanson scored, Riley to second.
> 
> 10th - Daza singled to right, Cron scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Braves can continue their winning momentum in tonight's late 9:10pm game.

Wonder if William Contreras' hitting will continue throughout the season.



Twitter:

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

12:01 PM · June 2, 2022

?? ??? ?? ?? ????? ???????

Next stop: Coors Field

William Contreras and Atlanta Braves


----------



## DannyW

Seeing a little life in the Braves bats. Feel bad for Fried...when you pitch 8 2-hit scoreless innings at Coor's Field, you should get a W.

Dansby may be pricing himself out of town. He is having a career best year at the plate, and it's his walk-off year (FA after this season). And maybe the dinger last night will jumpstart Duval's season.

If Morton and Anderson come around, and Jansen finds his rhythm, the NL East race could get interesting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad having the Braves get their 4th consecutive win to improve to a neutral record overall, home, & road.

Hope their recent winning momentum continues today with game at 3:10pm ET.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355024

Box Score 


> 4th - Rodgers scored on Strider wild pitch, Díaz to second, Iglesias to third.
> 
> 6th - Riley homered to center (435 feet).





> 10th - Acuña Jr. hit sacrifice fly to right, Duvall scored.
> 
> 10th - Díaz singled to right, Grichuk scored.





> 11th - Ozuna doubled to deep center, Riley scored.
> 
> 11th - Contreras doubled to deep left, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 11th - Duvall homered to left (411 feet), Contreras scored.


----------



## DannyW

The Braves suddenly have an embarrassing wealth of production behind the plate.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ozuna not in today's lineup. 

Last day of 17-games in a row before Braves day off tomorrow. 










Twitter:

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

11:40 AM · June 5, 2022

2022 @Braves Bullpen, MLB Ranks ?

1st in K%
1st in fWAR
1st in FIP
t-2nd in K/BB
3rd in HR/9
4th in ERA
7th in Saves


----------



## westcobbdog

Olson with a triple lindy for the W, now we are 1 game over and climbing out of a hole.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool win for the Braves to finally earn a winning record getting 5 consecutive victories on the road, but too close for comfort today.  Hope Atlanta's day off tomorrow does not slow them down. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355039 

Box Score 


> WIN
> C. Morton(4-3)
> 5.0 IP, 4 ER, 8 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(14)
> 1.0 IP, 1 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley singled to left, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to second.
> 
> 1st - Albies singled to right, Riley scored and Swanson scored, d'Arnaud to third.





> 1st - Rodgers doubled to deep left, Daza scored and Joe scored.
> 
> 1st - McMahon singled to left center, Rodgers scored on error, McMahon safe at second on fielding error by left fielder Duvall.





> 2nd - Olson homered to center (441 feet), Acuña Jr. scored and Swanson scored.
> 
> 5th - Duvall scored on throwing error by catcher Serven.
> 
> 5th - Rodgers homered to center (425 feet).





> 8th - Acuña Jr. homered to left (441 feet).
> 
> 8th - Serven homered to left (402 feet), Hampson scored.
> 
> 9th - Blackmon homered to right (438 feet).


----------



## antharper

That’ll be 6 in a row !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves keep rolling with winning momentum with only 2 pitchers for the game as the NY Mets & LA Dodgers lose.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355066

Box Score


> WIN
> K. Wright(6-3)
> 8.0 IP, 2 ER, 7 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(15)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Laureano singled to center, Kemp scored and Andrus scored.





> 1st - Acuña Jr. homered to center (435 feet).





> 3rd - Acuña Jr. homered to center (464 feet).





> 7th - Heredia homered to left (383 feet).


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> Kinda sputtering right now...just like last season at this time. Team batting average is .228, team ERA is 4.15, and as a team they have been outscored by 14 runs in 35 games. (Even Miami, who has a worse record than Atlanta, has outscored their opponents by 10 runs.)
> 
> Lucky to only be 6.5 games out of first. And Milwaukee is coming to town.



Showing life. In three weeks they raised the team batting average by 14 points (.242) and lowered their team ERA by 34 points (3.81). And now have a positive run differential (+5).

Did you see that catch by Michael Harris? Shades of Andruw Jones!


----------



## westcobbdog

Harris had 1 good and 1 great catch yesterday.


----------



## Duff

I’ve tried to give Acuna the benefit of the doubt, but he erks me. Hit a homer and trot. Geez. 

Can’t say as I blame a team for drilling him. Probably see some fireworks tonight


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> I’ve tried to give Acuna the benefit of the doubt, but he erks me. Hit a homer and trot. Geez.
> 
> Can’t say as I blame a team for drilling him. Probably see some fireworks tonight


The kids love it though. I'm an old school guy. Jog if off like you've done 300 times


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool win for the Braves.

Next series with the Pirates expected to be tougher.

NY Mets lost to the Padres again.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355081

Box Score


> WIN
> I. Anderson(5-3)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 2 BB






> 4th - Laureano scored on Anderson wild pitch.
> 
> 4th - Murphy singled to center, Vogt scored, Brown to third.
> 
> 4th - Albies hit sacrifice fly to left, Swanson scored.





> 5th - Harris II tripled to right, Ozuna scored and Duvall scored.
> 
> 5th - Riley homered to left (392 feet), Harris II scored.





> 6th - Contreras homered to left (411 feet).





> 7th - Riley singled to center, Harris II scored, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 7th - Olson singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored, Riley to second.





> 7th - Albies homered to left center (391 feet), Riley scored and Olson scored.
> 
> 7th - Duvall homered to left (375 feet), Ozuna scored.





Twitter: 

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

Betts. Alonso. Riley.

First three N.L. hitters to 15 HR.

Austin Riley

9:29 PM · June 8, 2022 



Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

Eight home runs in 23 games started.

@Wcontreras42 is not slowing down.

9:16 PM · June 8, 2022


----------



## DannyW

Thanks BTH...I know you put a lot of work into your updates and it is appreciated.

Be nice if AA could find the money to lock in Riley to one of those 6-8 year contracts like Olson, Albies and Acuna. I think he has proven that he can be the guy at third for years to come.

But I also understand that there are some young starting pitchers we need to lock in as well. 

And what to do with Dansby?


----------



## westcobbdog

Lock in Riley can finally dance all over a breaking pitch. Lock Dansby too if he doesn’t demand a top flight shortstop paycheck instead accepting more of a midlin MLB SS paycheck.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Lock in Riley can finally dance all over a breaking pitch. Lock Dansby too if he doesn’t demand a top flight shortstop paycheck instead accepting more of a midlin MLB SS paycheck.



Agreed on Dansby. Plus defender with a decent, but erratic, bat. You can't have an all star at every position when you are owned by a corporation.

I'm just afraid he is pricing himself out of Atlanta with the year he is having. MLB is notorious for throwing ridiculous money at good players going to free agency after having a great walk-off year. I could see some teams dangling 6yr/$130-140 million when he is better valued at 6yr/$90 million (which could be out of reach for Atlanta anyway.)


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Lock in Riley can finally dance all over a breaking pitch. Lock Dansby too if he doesn’t demand a top flight shortstop paycheck instead accepting more of a midlin MLB SS paycheck.



Fried and Riley will likely get long term deals in the near future. I don't see Dansby getting more than a two year deal though. Not with Shewmake continuing to do well. There just aren't any legitimate options coming up behind Fried and Riley.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another nice win for the Braves.



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

9:47 PM · June 9, 2022

*Make it  in a row!*









https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355096

Box Score


> WIN
> M. Fried(6-2)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 8 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(16)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 2nd - Duvall singled to center, d'Arnaud scored.





> 3rd - Swanson singled to right, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 3rd - d'Arnaud doubled to left, Swanson scored.





> 4th - Suwinski homered to right (370 feet).











(Before game below)






(Before game below)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good times continue having Braves getting wins.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355110

Box Score


> Strider fans 8, Braves top Pirates 4-2 for 9th straight win
> — A move toward simplicity served Spencer Strider well in his first home start.





> WIN
> S. Strider(2-2)
> 5.2 IP, 0 ER, 8 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(17)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Swanson homered to left (379 feet), Harris II scored.
> 
> 4th - Albies doubled to deep right center, d'Arnaud scored.
> 
> 5th - Olson singled to shallow right, Harris II scored, Swanson to third.





> 8th - Chavis hit a ground rule double to deep left, Reynolds scored, Vogelbach to third.
> 
> 8th - Mitchell hit sacrifice fly to right, Vogelbach scored, Chavis to third.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Started off rocky for Atlanta, but fine comeback from behind win thanks to the Braves 8-run 7th-inning to make it 10 in a row.










Twitter:

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

6:56 PM · June 11, 2022

WWWWWWWWWW

Ten straight wins.

Atlanta's first 10-game winning streak since 2013.

#ForTheA



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355125

Box Score


> WIN
> J. Chavez(1-1)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 0 BB





> C. Morton 6.0 IP, 5 H, 4 ER, 1 BB, 12 K, 2 HR, 102-65 PC-ST, ERA 5.67






> 1st - Reynolds homered to center (402 feet).
> 
> 1st - Vogelbach homered to center (433 feet).





> 1st - Acuña Jr. homered to left center (434 feet).
> 
> 1st - Riley homered to left (432 feet).





> 5th - Reynolds doubled to left center, Heineman scored.
> 
> 5th - Hayes doubled to shallow center, Reynolds scored.





> 7th - Harris II singled to center, Ozuna scored, Duvall to third.
> 
> 7th - Swanson singled to right, Duvall scored, Harris II scored and Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 7th - Albies homered to right (402 feet), Swanson scored, Riley scored and Olson scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun 11th consecutive win for the Braves getting the series sweep.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355140

Box Score


> WIN
> K. Wright(7-3)
> 6.0 IP, 3 ER, 7 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(18)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 2nd - Contreras homered to left (420 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Duvall homered to left (421 feet).





> 3rd - Reynolds hit sacrifice fly to right, Castillo scored, Marcano to third.





> 4th - Duvall homered to right (370 feet), Contreras scored.





> 5th - Reynolds homered to right (363 feet), Marcano scored.





> 8th - Olson homered to center (420 feet).


----------



## treemanjohn

They're starting to trust each other. Hopefully it carries over against the tough teams


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad Braves were able to hold onto the lead for the win.

Sorry about Albies injury.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355144

Box Score


> WIN
> D. Lee(1-0)
> 2.1 IP, 1 ER, 3 K, 0 BB






> 2nd - d'Arnaud homered to left (373 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Swanson singled to left center, Ozuna scored and Duvall scored.





> 3rd - Ozuna homered to left (410 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 3rd - Duvall homered to left center (397 feet).





> 4th - Y. Hernández singled to center, Soto scored, Bell to third.





> 5th - Thomas singled to right, García scored.
> 
> 5th - Cruz singled to left, Thomas scored, Soto to second, C. Hernández to third.
> 
> 5th - Bell grounded out to second, C. Hernández scored, Cruz to second, Soto to third.





> 6th - Swanson homered to center (423 feet), Duvall scored.
> 
> 6th - Thomas homered to left (378 feet).





> 8th - Harris II homered to left center (388 feet).


----------



## DannyW

Aw nuts...our sparkplug is going to miss some time. What a freak injury. But better now than in August or September. Who knows how long he will be out. I'm guessing 6-8 weeks?

Well...next man up. Only problem is, I'm not sure who the next man is. Shift Braden Shumake from SS to 2nd base? How about Phil Gosselin? He has bounced around MLB his entire career but owns a .261 BA at that level in 400+ games played.

Phil Gosselin would make a good story.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another impressive victory for the Braves having their winning momentum continuing.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-win-13th-straight-game

Braves' 13th consecutive win: By the numbers

1:04 AM EDT


> Braves' 13-game streak is the longest in the Majors this season, the club’s longest since the 2013 team reeled off 14 in a row and tied for the third longest in the franchise’s modern era (since 1900). The 2000 Braves won 15 straight to set the franchise’s modern era record.












https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355155

Box Score


> WIN
> M. Fried(7-2)
> 5.2 IP, 4 ER, 6 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> J. Stephens(2)
> 3.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Swanson homered to left (390 feet).





> 2nd - Arcia hit sacrifice fly to right, d'Arnaud scored, Ozuna to third.





> 3rd - d'Arnaud homered to left (398 feet), Riley scored and Olson scored.
> 
> 3rd - Ozuna homered to left (432 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Harris II doubled to deep left center, Arcia scored.





> 3rd - Thomas grounded out to third, Adams scored, Robles to second, Adrianza to third.
> 
> 3rd - Adrianza scored on Fried wild pitch, Robles to third.
> 
> 3rd - C. Hernández hit sacrifice fly to center, Robles scored.





> 6th - Arcia homered to left (413 feet).
> 
> 6th - Harris II homered to center (412 feet).
> 
> 6th - García singled to left center, C. Hernández scored, Franco to second.





> 9th - d'Arnaud scored on Perez wild pitch, Ozuna to second.


----------



## mguthrie

I watched Most of a game the other day. I think it was win #11 the braves are looking stout this year


----------



## westcobbdog

Would not have guessed the Braves have bullied the once proud Nats winning 17 outta the last 20 or 21. Hope we can keep it rolling.


----------



## James12

Can you imagine if Freddie was here…. Glad they didn’t sign him, Olson is the future.  ?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Braves have been fun to watch. My boy is loving it.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Went Friday night, it was quite a time...Braves are on a roll...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good days for the Braves with another win.

NY Mets lost, Atlanta only 4.0 games out of 1st place.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355170

Box Score


> Riley homers twice, Braves win 14th straight, 8-2 over Nats
> — Austin Riley homered twice, rookie Spencer Strider allowed one hit over 5 2/3 innings, ...





> WIN
> S. Strider(3-2)
> 5.2 IP, 2 ER, 11 K, 2 BB






> 2nd - Arcia reached on infield single to third, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 4th - Harris II singled to right, Contreras scored and Ozuna scored, Arcia to third.





> 5th - García homered to right center (420 feet).
> 
> 6th - Ruiz singled to center, Thomas scored, Bell to second.





> 7th - Riley homered to center (441 feet), Swanson scored.





> 8th - Arcia homered to center (400 feet).
> 
> 8th - Riley homered to left (370 feet), Harris II scored.


----------



## GLS

My stepson took our 6 week old granddaugher to the Braves-Nats game this week when Strider pitched.  He put a mustache on the baby and was on the telecast.  Here's Strider  commenting about it.  When Sam was 9 years old, he kicked his bike when Kirby Puckett hit the walk off homer that put the Series into game 7.  He's been a Braves fan all of his life and he has put his mark on Gigi.  Gil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537428938145734656


----------



## Whitefeather

GLS said:


> My stepson took our 6 week old granddaugher to the Braves-Nats game this week when Strider pitched.  He put a mustache on the baby and was on the telecast.  Here's Strider  commenting about it.  When Sam was 9 years old, he kicked his bike when Kirby Puckett hit the walk off homer that put the Series into game 7.  He's been a Braves fan all of his life and he has put his mark on Gigi.  Gil
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537428938145734656


That’s great!!!


----------



## Duff

GLS said:


> My stepson took our 6 week old granddaugher to the Braves-Nats game this week when Strider pitched.  He put a mustache on the baby and was on the telecast.  Here's Strider  commenting about it.  When Sam was 9 years old, he kicked his bike when Kirby Puckett hit the walk off homer that put the Series into game 7.  He's been a Braves fan all of his life and he has put his mark on Gigi.  Gil
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537428938145734656



I seen that live!  Very cool!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Reckon it's time for the Braves to start another winning streak. 



Friday, June 17, 2022 below







Saturday, June 18, 2022 below


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like we have a good chance at winning today us being one of a few teams to not have a 3 game losing streak so far this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves avoid the sweep on the road & stopping the 2-game losing streak while hopefully starting another winning streak as they return home against the Giants & Dodgers this week.

Heard on sports radio today that Atlanta & NY Mets are the only teams that have no more than a 2-game losing streak this season.

Mets lost today with Braves 5.5-games out of 1st place.

Dodgers lost today. 

Giants lost today.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355224

Box Score


> WIN
> I. Anderson(6-3)
> 6.2 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 2 BB






> 1st - d'Arnaud homered to left (433 feet), Swanson scored and Olson scored.





> 5th - Harris II homered to left (389 feet).
> 
> 5th - Riley doubled to deep left, Swanson scored.
> 
> 5th - Olson doubled to deep left center, Riley scored.


----------



## mizzippi jb

The dreaded Yankees are playing at a. 750 winning percentage so far.   ?. They are gonna be tough to beat if they keep that up


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves to get a 2-game winning streak started against a good team. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355244 

Box Score 


> Arcia's tiebreaking single in 9th lifts Braves past Giants





> WIN
> K. Jansen(4-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 0 BB






> 2nd - d'Arnaud homered to left (418 feet).





> 8th - Slater singled to center, González scored, Casali to second, Estrada to third.





> 9th - Arcia singled to left, Gosselin scored, Ozuna to second.


----------



## walukabuck

mizzippi jb said:


> The dreaded Yankees are playing at a. 750 winning percentage so far.   ?. They are gonna be tough to beat if they keep that up


Just gotta hope they run into some good pitching in a short series come october and get sent home


----------



## westcobbdog

That was a really great win last night, more abc baseball vs power ball.


----------



## Duff

I’m sure MLB pitchers are going to find Michael Harris’s weakness soon, they always do. But this kid is quickly becoming my favorite. I love his approach at the plate. Very fun to watch


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> I’m sure MLB pitchers are going to find Michael Harris’s weakness soon, they always do. But this kid is quickly becoming my favorite. I love his approach at the plate. Very fun to watch



Yep...the next question is can Harris adjust back and how quickly?

Harris has rare defensive skills....I mean "oh, wow!" type of skills. His reaction time on batted balls, and his speed, narrows the gap between him and the corner fielders. Who are also two of the fastest outfielders in MLB.

Not saying he is Andruw Jones but I have all but forgotten about Cristian Pache (who BTW is hitting .161 as the A's starting centerfielder.)

If foot speed interests you, see Statcast Sprint Speed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Usually I avoid posting much about the Braves losing, but Atlanta's offense was impressive at times highlighted by Matt Olson's 2-HR's & 5-RBI's, with both teams' bats producing double digit hits & runs.  Even Acuna's bat woke up finally.

NY Mets lost.



Twitter:

680 The Fan
@680TheFan

Final: #Braves drop game two to the Giants 12-10 from Truist Park as Atlanta's eight game win streak at home comes to an end.

10:49 PM · June 21, 2022



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355258

Box Score


> Team RISP: 1-4 (Acuña Jr. 0-1, d'Arnaud 0-1, Olson 1-2)
> Team LOB: 5






> 2nd - Crawford hit sacrifice fly to left, Belt scored.
> 
> 2nd - Wynns homered to left (373 feet), Estrada scored and La Stella scored.





> 2nd - Ozuna homered to center (427 feet), d'Arnaud scored.





> 3rd - Olson homered to center (432 feet), Swanson scored and Riley scored.





> 4th - Wynns doubled to right, La Stella scored, Crawford to third.
> 
> 4th - González hit sacrifice fly to center, Crawford scored.





> 4th - Acuña Jr. homered to left (409 feet), Harris II scored.





> 6th - Yastrzemski doubled to right, Flores scored and Wynns scored, González thrown out at home.





> 7th - Pederson homered to right center (395 feet).
> 
> 7th - Olson grounded into fielder's choice to third, Acuña Jr. scored, Riley safe at second on error by shortstop Estrada.





> 9th - Estrada singled to left, Yastrzemski scored, Slater to second, Longoria to third.
> 
> 9th - Flores singled to shallow right, Longoria scored and Slater scored, Flores out stretching at second, Estrada to third.





> 9th - Olson homered to right (362 feet), Swanson scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine come from behind walkoff win for the Braves. 

NY Mets lost. 

Atlanta is 4.5-games out of 1st place. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355273 

Box Score 



> 1st - Yastrzemski homered to right (378 feet).





> 4th - Ruf homered to left (413 feet).





> 7th - Olson doubled to deep center, Ozuna scored.





> 9th - La Stella reached on infield single to center, Ruf scored, Longoria to second.





> 9th - Swanson homered to center (412 feet).
> 
> 9th - Contreras singled to left, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 9th - Duvall singled to center, Contreras scored.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Good game this afternoon. We jumped on em early and almost gave it all back


----------



## westcobbdog

Swanson came up huge again today blasting multiple HR’s.


----------



## mizzippi jb

westcobbdog said:


> Swanson came up huge again today blasting multiple HR’s.


He's hitting beyond "streaky" this year


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Too close for comfort almost giving away the game & a big lead, but glad having the Braves win the game & series. 

NY Mets do not play today, but Atlanta gains on 'em with 4.0-games out of 1st place. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355285 

Box Score 


> WIN
> K. Wright(8-4)
> 5.1 IP, 4 ER, 4 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(19)
> 1.0 IP, 1 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Swanson homered to center (436 feet).





> 2nd - Casali singled to center, Estrada scored.





> 2nd - Harris II singled to right, Arcia scored, Heredia to second, Gosselin to third.
> 
> 2nd - Swanson hit by pitch, Gosselin scored, Harris II to second, Heredia to third.





> 2nd - d'Arnaud reached on infield single to shortstop, Harris II scored and Heredia scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 2nd - Ozuna hit sacrifice fly to center, Swanson scored.





> 4th - Swanson homered to left center (398 feet).





> 5th - Slater homered to right (347 feet).





> 6th - Estrada grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Ruf scored, Longoria to second, Pederson out at third.
> 
> 6th - La Stella hit a ground rule double to left, Longoria scored, Estrada to third.





> 8th - Slater singled to deep right, Longoria scored, Estrada to second.





> 9th - Pederson homered to right (426 feet).


----------



## westcobbdog

mizzippi jb said:


> He's hitting beyond "streaky" this year


10 mill a year streaky!


----------



## DannyW

Swanson is on fire right now. He has been on streaks before but not for this long that I remember. Looking back at the game logs, he started hitting in mid-May. We shall see if this is a new Dansby, or he reverts back to form.

Yesterday's game just felt like we should have lost. SF seemed to lose it more than we won it. They had 6 baserunners in the first two inning (5 hits + 1 HBP) but only scored 1 run.

Glad it worked out.

Anyone else step outside during the game and feel that heat???


----------



## mizzippi jb

Oh lord..... Family is watching.... Wife is bawling..... Freddie is bawling...... Bring him back!!!!!


----------



## walukabuck

he's the enemy now. Could have stayed if he wanted to


----------



## Dustin Pate

mizzippi jb said:


> Oh lord..... Family is watching.... Wife is bawling..... Freddie is bawling...... Bring him back!!!!!



I believe today cemented how bad of a decision he made for himself.


----------



## HermanMerman

Dustin Pate said:


> I believe today cemented how bad of a decision he made for himself.



I agree. I fully understood the Braves making the decision to move on but dang. Who knows what truly transpired in those negotiations but they should have sorted it out. He still doesn’t look right in a Dodger uniform.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With the 1st game day of crying in the series with the Dodgers behind us, congrats to the Braves on the win for the 2nd game. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355309 

Box Score 


> WIN
> A.J. Minter(4-1)
> 1.0 IP, 1 ER, 3 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(20)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Swanson homered to center (413 feet), Harris II scored.
> 
> 5th - Riley doubled to center, Acuña Jr. scored.





> 7th - Bellinger singled to right center, Taylor scored, J. Turner to third.
> 
> 7th - Barnes singled to right, J. Turner scored, Bellinger to second.





> 8th - Smith homered to left (400 feet).
> 
> 8th - Ozuna homered to center (421 feet), d'Arnaud scored.


----------



## antharper

Enjoyed watching Freeman strike out 3 times . Especially with the bases loaded


----------



## Whitefeather

Maybe Fried will get the accolades he deserves. Dude is a stud starting pitcher. I think he’s 6-1 now when he starts a game after a loss.


----------



## treemanjohn

Freid is a Cy Young winner if he keeps up.  It's a long long season though


----------



## mizzippi jb

treemanjohn said:


> Freid is a Cy Young winner if he keeps up.  It's a long long season though


Unfortunately that cat loving weirdo for the dodgers (starting today) is 9 and 0...... If he stays on this course  (20 plus game winner) he'll win in a landslide


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

But the Braves today have rookie starting pitcher Spencer Strider coming off his worse start in his last game . . . and Acuna is not in today's lineup while he rests his sore foot from yesterday.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

Injuries & Moves: Acuña out of starting lineup

2:48 PM EDT

June 26: Ronald Acuña Jr. held out of lineup


> Acuña was not in the starting lineup for the Sunday night game against the Dodgers after fouling a ball off his left foot in the third inning on Saturday. He remained in the game until the eighth inning. Adam Duvall got the start in right field with Acuña out and Marcell Ozuna was penciled in to left.











EDIT Update below . . . 

Thru 5-innings, Braves Strider had less pitches, more strikes, no walks, more strikeouts than opposition pitcher.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Rosario starting AAA rehab assignment.  Can't wait to see him back.  Professional hitter.


----------



## antharper

Tough loss !


----------



## DannyW

Talk about a game of inches...tough loss for the Braves on a couple of late inning liners to Olson and Riley that were so close but just tipped their gloves. One would have won the game and one would have kept it tied.

What can you say about Strider? Wow...


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> What can you say about Strider? Wow...



He can throw 100mph darts for strikes one right after the other.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice gaining ground back with a Braves road win which is part of this 20 straight games until their next day off for the all-star break, now 4.0-games out of 1st place. 

NY Mets lost. 

LA Dodgers lost. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355341 

Box Score 


> Olson homers twice to lead Braves past Phillies 5-3
> 
> — Matt Olson homered twice and Travis d’Arnaud also went deep to lift the Atlanta Braves ...





> WIN
> C. McHugh(1-1)
> 1.2 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> A.J. Minter(1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - d'Arnaud homered to left center (399 feet).
> 
> 1st - Olson homered to right (379 feet).





> 1st - Realmuto singled to right center, Schwarber scored, Hoskins to third.





> 3rd - d'Arnaud singled to center, Harris II scored.





> 6th - Herrera grounded out to second, Gregorius scored.
> 
> 7th - Schwarber homered to center (422 feet).





> 8th - Olson homered to right center (395 feet).





> 9th - Duvall doubled to left, Arcia scored, Duvall to third.


----------



## DannyW

Olson finally seems to have settled in. Got the feeling he has not been comfortable being the player who replaced a franchise icon. I think we may be seeing what we can expect for the next 6-8 years...a .250-ish hitter who is good for 30+ HR's and 100+ RBI's a year, and a plus defender (two gold gloves already).

Maybe not Freddie Freeman but a top 5 MLB first baseman. I could easily make an argument that maybe only Goldschmidt, Freeman and Guerrero are better. And Goldschmidt and Freeman are entering the last years of their careers, whereas Olson is in his prime years.

Vladimir Guerrero is another story.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Olson finally seems to have settled in. Got the feeling he has not been comfortable being the player who replaced a franchise icon. I think we may be seeing what we can expect for the next 6-8 years...a .250-ish hitter who is good for 30+ HR's and 100+ RBI's a year, and a plus defender (two gold gloves already).
> 
> Maybe not Freddie Freeman but a top 5 MLB first baseman. I could easily make an argument that maybe only Goldschmidt, Freeman and Guerrero are better. And Goldschmidt and Freeman are entering the last years of their careers, whereas Olson is in his prime years.
> 
> Vladimir Guerrero is another story.



Agree with all that


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad Braves get the win, moving closer to 1st place with only 3.0-games back.

NY Mets lost.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355356

Box Score


> Duvall, Wright lead Braves over Phillies, now 21-5 in June
> 
> — Adam Duvall homered, Kyle Wright tossed seven sharp innings and the Atlanta Braves  ...





> WIN
> K. Wright(9-4)
> 7.0 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(3)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Hoskins homered to left (393 feet).





> 4th - Contreras singled to right, Olson scored, Ozuna to third.
> 
> 4th - Duvall grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Ozuna scored, Contreras out at second.





> 7th - Duvall homered to left (402 feet).
> 
> 7th - Harris II singled to center, Gosselin scored.


----------



## westcobbdog

Man just when I start to get frustrated with Duvall’s AB’s he jacks a clutch HR. 21-5 over the month is an epic roll for baseball. Snit is pushing the right buttons and rolling with back ups and journeymen and a Pen held together with duct tape.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Man just when I start to get frustrated with Duvall’s AB’s he jacks a clutch HR. 21-5 over the month is an epic roll for baseball. Snit is pushing the right buttons and rolling with back ups and journeymen and a Pen held together with duct tape.



For the month of June (26 games), Duvall has 7 HR's and 14 RBI's in addition to his outstanding defense. Average is still low (.218) but you can live with that when he is producing at a rate of 40 HR's and 100+ RBI's for a season.

And we will need him to keep it up. The Mets have their two big arms coming back soon.

But I bet the Mets are just a little bit nervous seeing the Brave shave 7.5 games off their lead in only 30 days.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I know I've said it before, but dang this team just seems to have chemistry. Everyone seems to be having fun and it translates on the field. They always seem to get hot this time of year and I hope they keep pouring it on.


----------



## HermanMerman

Game three in Philly is already lost. These are the games the Braves have to win… you go to a division team’s home and win the first two, you need to step on their throat and sweep. Ian Anderson needs a talking to. Time to stop smelling yourself after last year and get back to business.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Braves get spanked & blown out, except for a few shining moments, but some ERA's are going up in the wrong direction, unfortunately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win for the Braves as their bats heat up with double digit (12) hits. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355380 

Box Score 

Recap:


> Fried wins 8th in row, Riley homers, Braves rout Reds 9-1
> 
> — Max Fried is making his case for an All Star Game roster spot along with a bunch of his teammates.
> 
> Fried won his eighth straight decision following a loss in his first two outings, ...





> WIN
> M. Fried(8-2)
> 7.0 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley homered to center (405 feet), Olson scored.





> 3rd - Pham singled to right, Senzel scored, India to third.





> 7th - Swanson homered to center (395 feet), Harris II scored and Acuña Jr. scored.





> 8th - Duvall doubled to left, Riley scored, d'Arnaud to third.
> 
> 8th - Arcia singled to left, d'Arnaud scored and Duvall scored.





> 9th - Riley singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to third.

















June:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves moving up to 2.5-games out of 1st place as the NY Mets lost today. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355395 

Box Score 


> WIN
> S. Strider(4-2)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 11 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(4)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 2 BB






> 2nd - Riley homered to left (362 feet).





> 4th - Harris II walked, Riley scored, Arcia to second, Contreras to third.





> 5th - Senzel singled to center, Reynolds scored.





> 7th - Olson grounded out to second, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to second.
> 
> 7th - Riley doubled to left center, Swanson scored.













> 90-strikeouts in 59.2-innings this season
















Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today returned RHP Jay Jackson from his rehabilitation assignment, reinstated him from the 60-day injured list and optioned him to Triple-A Gwinnett. To make room on the 40-man roster, Atlanta designated RHP Touki Toussaint for assignment.

1:24 PM · July 2, 2022


----------



## antharper

I’m really liking what I’m seeing from Strider ! He’s quickly becoming a fan favorite as well . Hopefully he stays healthy


----------



## DannyW

Anyone hear what happened to Duvall? 

I know he was hit on the hand but seemed to be okay and stayed in the game. Then he was picked off and when the Braves went back on the field he suddenly was replaced by Heredia.

Was Snit fed up by all his boneheaded base running errors or was it because of the HBP?

He had two bad base running blunders last year, high school-ish types of mistakes, and now this one. He has got to keep his head in the game.


----------



## Raylander

*Newsflash*

Michael Harris is good!


----------



## antharper

After that gem pitched by Morton today he ought to be Ill?


----------



## Whitefeather

That one was painful to watch slip away. Morton was strong


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> That one was painful to watch slip away. Morton was strong



Around the 5th inning I thought he had a solid chance for a no-hitter. He was that dominant.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Anyone hear what happened to Duvall?
> 
> I know he was hit on the hand but seemed to be okay and stayed in the game. Then he was picked off and when the Braves went back on the field he suddenly was replaced by Heredia.
> 
> Was Snit fed up by all his boneheaded base running errors or was it because of the HBP?
> 
> He had two bad base running blunders last year, high school-ish types of mistakes, and now this one. He has got to keep his head in the game.



He had been sent back to Atlanta for x-rays that came back negative. And somehow by some miracle, the Red that got hit in the wrist by Striders 100mph fastball also came away with no breaks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After the 2.5-hour rain delay, good to get a Braves win halfway thru the long season. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355432 



> Swanson's 3-run double helps Braves outlast Cardinals, 6-3
> 
> — At the midpoint of the season, manager Brian Snitker says the defending World Series champion Atlanta Braves have made an impressive recovery from a slow start.





> OF Adam Duvall, hit by a pitch on his left hand Saturday in Cincinnati, was held out. “Still going to be a couple days before he can swing,” Snitker said.





> RHP Mike Soroka threw live batting practice Saturday at the Braves' complex in North Port, Florida. ... goal of returning in August.





> Braves
> (47-34, 25-17 Home)





> WIN
> D. O'Day(2-2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(5)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 2 BB






> 1st - Olson singled to left center, Swanson scored.





> 2nd - Acuña Jr. walked, Ozuna scored, Harris II to second, Gosselin to third.
> 
> 2nd - Swanson doubled to deep left center, Acuña Jr. scored, Gosselin scored and Harris II scored.
> 
> 2nd - Olson singled to right, Swanson scored





> 4th - Capel hit sacrifice fly to right, Gorman scored.





> 6th - Yepez homered to left (375 feet).
> 
> 6th - Capel homered to center (419 feet).





Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today traded RHP Touki Toussaint to the Los Angeles Angels for cash considerations.

10:30 PM · Jul 3, 2022 


The #Braves today returned OF Eddie Rosario and LHP Tyler Matzek from their rehabilitation assignments and reinstated them from the injured list.

1:25 PM · Jul 4, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win for the Braves with an impressive early start to the game.

1st place Mets lost to last place Reds,
Atlanta is back to 2.5-games out of 1st place.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355446



> Riley homers, Anderson shines as Braves beat Cards 7-1
> 
> — Ian Anderson enjoyed an important bounce-back game after his recent woes kept him from fully enjoying the Atlanta Braves’ best stretch of the season.





> WIN
> I. Anderson(7-5)
> 5.0 IP, 1 ER, 3 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Gorman singled to right, Goldschmidt scored, Arenado to third.
> 
> 1st - Olson singled to left center, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 1st - Riley homered to right (351 feet), Olson scored.
> 
> 1st - Contreras homered to right (359 feet), Ozuna scored.





> 4th - Olson doubled to left, Harris II scored.
> 
> 4th - Riley doubled to left, Olson scored.


----------



## DannyW

A statistical look at where the Braves stand among all MLB teams:

*Record - 5th best*

*Batting*
Batting Ave - 10th
Hits - 8th
Doubles - 3rd
HR's - 2nd
Total Runs - 4th
Slugging % - 1st
OPS - 2nd

*Pitching*
ERA - 9th
Saves - 2nd
Whip - 11th
Opp Batting ave - 6th
Strikeouts - 1st

*Fielding*
Fielding % - 4th
Errors - 5th 

Rolling, rolling, rolling! (For you younger folks, that is a reference to the theme song for a great old western TV show - Rawhide.)


----------



## westcobbdog

Glad to have Matzek back. Batters have figured closer Smith out and he's cannon fodder right now.


----------



## BassRaider

westcobbdog said:


> Glad to have Matzek back. Batters have figured closer Smith out and he's cannon fodder right now.



Nothing worse than a reliever walking batters. Cringe-worthy when Smith pitches, no lead is safe.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun game & series win for the Braves. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355459 



> WIN
> M. Fried(9-2)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> A.J. Minter(2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 5th - Ozuna homered to left (446 feet).
> 
> 5th - Rosario homered to right (408 feet).
> 
> 6th - d'Arnaud doubled to deep left, Riley scored.


----------



## DannyW

The 14 game win streak was impressive but not totally unexpected since the Braves were playing sub-.500 teams.

But since the win streak they have played series with the Dodgers, Giants, Cardinals and Phillies, all post-season caliber teams, and have a record of 9-4.

Turning into a pretty interesting season.


----------



## DannyW

BTW...saw a Mike Soroka update. He was supposed to start his rehab assignment this month but suffered another setback. He was hit in the knee by a come-back line drive. It's only bruised, nothing broken, but now his rehab assignment has been pushed back into August.

I have mixed feelings on his comeback schedule. If that Achilles pops again his career is over. Maybe they need to shut down Soroka and start him back up in advance of spring training next year. With a rehab now starting in August I can't see him providing many meaningful innings for the Braves this season, and that is assuming he has a successful rehab.


----------



## Raylander

Strider gonna record 27 Ks tonight


----------



## Whitefeather

I like this kid. Barring injuries…he may be something special


----------



## westcobbdog

Strider is the best thing to come outta Clem in a long time.


----------



## Whitefeather

Whenever you can be compared to Nolan Ryan…you’re special. Just introduced my son to the Nolan Ryan vs. Robin Ventura brawl. I loved watching him pitch


----------



## Raylander

Whitefeather said:


> I loved watching him PUNCH



FIFY


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> BTW...saw a Mike Soroka update. He was supposed to start his rehab assignment this month but suffered another setback. He was hit in the knee by a come-back line drive. It's only bruised, nothing broken, but now his rehab assignment has been pushed back into August.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on his comeback schedule. If that Achilles pops again his career is over. Maybe they need to shut down Soroka and start him back up in advance of spring training next year. With a rehab now starting in August I can't see him providing many meaningful innings for the Braves this season, and that is assuming he has a successful rehab.



Agree. Shut him down


----------



## Duff

And shut Will Smith down while ur at it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool win for the Braves with double digit hits & runs gaining ground back to 2.5-games out of 1st-place as NY Mets lost.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355488



> Homer-happy Braves go deep four times, beat Nationals 12-2
> 
> — The Atlanta Braves are one powerful bunch, and Matt Olson is enjoying the ride.





> WIN
> C. Morton(5-3)
> 7.0 IP, 2 ER, 7 K, 3 BB






> 1st - Olson homered to right (348 feet).





> 2nd - Harris II doubled to left, Rosario scored and Contreras scored, Arcia to third.
> 
> 2nd - Acuña Jr. homered to left (446 feet), Arcia scored and Harris II scored.





> 3rd - Soto homered to center (418 feet), Thomas scored.
> 
> 3rd - Contreras homered to right (366 feet).





> 4th - Swanson singled to left, Harris II scored, Swanson to second, Acuña Jr. to third.





> 8th - Harris II homered to right (435 feet), Arcia scored.
> 
> 8th - Ozuna singled to left, Olson scored and Riley scored.


















From previous close game 3-2 loss below . . .

(Box Score , Strider 12-K's, Braves Pitchers 19-K's)

Twitter:

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

Franchise record.

The previous mark: 6

8:23 PM · July 7, 2022


----------



## Duff

The home run Harris hit was a BOMB!  Not sure how many have hit one in the second deck of the chop house, but it hasn’t been many


----------



## Whitefeather

Keep rolling.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves hang in there for the close win.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355503



> WIN
> K. Wright(10-4)
> 7.0 IP, 3 ER, 5 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> A.J. Minter(3)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley homered to left (422 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.





> 3rd - Soto homered to left (400 feet).





> 4th - Rosario reached on infield single to shortstop, Riley to third, d'Arnaud to second. Riley scored, d'Arnaud safe at third on throwing error by shortstop García.
> 
> 4th - Arcia singled to left, d'Arnaud scored, Rosario to second.





> 7th - Y. Hernández homered to center (413 feet).
> 
> 8th - Cruz singled to left, Soto scored, Bell to third.





Twitter:

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

The current list of 10-win, 100-strikeout pitchers:

Kyle Wright

End list.

7:42 PM · July 9, 2022


The @Braves now feature four 100-strikeout pitchers: Kyle Wright, Max Fried, Spencer Strider and Charlie Morton.

No other team has more than two right now.

4:38 PM · July 9, 2022


----------



## treemanjohn

Harris and Strider have answered a lot of questions and built a ton of confidence. Good things happen once a player can relax knowing their teammates will pick them up


----------



## dixiecutter

Duff said:


> And shut Will Smith down while ur at it





Duff said:


> And shut Will Smith down while ur at it


Just use WS in late innings with a 2 run lead- so that when the first 3 get on and one scores we can see the real WS every outing.


----------



## DannyW

Today's game plumb wore me out. I don't know how many the Braves left on base...

But a win is still a win, even if it takes 12 innings.


----------



## mizzippi jb

How is A-Ri not an all star?    I know Machado and Arrenado are good but dad gum..... Riley is a stud


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine walkoff extra innings game win & series sweep for the Braves (12-hits) gaining ground on NY Mets & 1.5-games out of 1st-place as the new series starts Monday with starting pitchers Fried vs. Scherzer.

Yep, disappointing not having Austin Riley (today has 3-hits, 3-RBI's, 1-HR) being added to the all-star list, but reckon sentimental brother picks like William Contreras are a higher priority to the MLB, unfortunately.

Did not see Dodgers Freddie Freeman (today so far after 8-innings has 4-hits, 2-RBI's, 1-HR) on the all-star list.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355518



> WIN
> C. McHugh(2-1)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 1 BB





> Team RISP: 4-16 (Arcia 0-1, Swanson 0-1, Acuña Jr. 0-1, Riley 2-4, Ozuna 0-2, Rosario 0-1, Contreras 1-2, Harris II 1-3, Olson 0-1)
> 
> Team LOB: 15






> 3rd - Riley singled to center, Swanson scored, Olson to second.
> 
> 3rd - Rosario hit sacrifice fly to right, Olson scored.





> 6th - Thomas homered to left (402 feet), Soto scored and Cruz scored.





> 8th - Riley homered to left (410 feet).





> 12th - Riley singled to left, Swanson scored, Olson to second.























Twitter before game today below . . .












https://www.mlb.com/news/2022-all-star-game-rosters

*Here are the 2022 All-Star rosters *

*(only Braves players listed below)*

or

https://www.mlb.com/news/2022-mlb-all-star-pitchers-reserves-complete-rosters

*Full All-Star rosters stacked with game-changing talent*

or

https://www.mlb.com/news/five-braves-named-2022-nl-all-stars

Braves' All-Star selections make history

d'Arnaud, Contreras, Fried and Swanson join Acuña Jr.


NATIONAL LEAGUE


Elected starters

OF: Ronald Acuña Jr. (ATL)


Reserves

C: Travis d’Arnaud (ATL)

SS: Dansby Swanson (ATL)

DH: William Contreras (ATL) -- will start with Harper sidelined


Starting pitchers

LHP: Max Fried (ATL)














































> It had been 30 years since Roberto and Sandy Alomar were the most recent pair of brothers to start on the same MLB All-Star team.
> 
> Enter William and Willson Contreras at the 2022 All-Star Game.





> For the first time since 2003, there's a pair of brothers in the #AllStarGame in Willson and William Contreras.














(Starting Fielders)






(Starting Pitchers)


----------



## biggdogg

Hopefully Riley gets added to the All-Star roster when Harper is replaced.

Also, I wonder how them Mets feel about having only a 1-1/2 game division lead going into this showdown having already claimed the division as theirs six weeks ago when they had that 12 game lead...


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Hopefully Riley gets added to the All-Star roster when Harper is replaced.



I have to say I was wrong about Austin Riley - in a good way. When he finally got the call up, in my mind I projected him to be a serviceable MLB 3rd baseman. Not spectacular but a 2-3 WAR player who would not hurt you.

He is proving me wrong. I think his ceiling is much higher than I originally thought. He could potentially become one of the best in the game.

Don't give too much weight to him being overlooked in the all-star selections. I was just reading an article about the 1979 all-star game selections where 15 future Hall Of Famers were left off the roster! It's largely a popularity contest.

Yes...15 Hall of Famers were left off the 1979 all-star roster. Mind blowing...


----------



## DannyW

Just read where the Braves acquired Robinson Cano. Would have been a good pickup 6-8 years ago but he is 39 YO and largely ineffective. 

But more importantly it sends a troubling message about how the Braves feel about Ozzie's prospects on returning this season. And about how they feel about Arcia and Gosselin's ability to fill in for Ozzie.

Personally I have been impressed with Arcia's defensive play. That double play he turned on Saturday was as good as I have ever seen. And he is not an automatic out at the plate either.

Hope Ozzie's injury is not worse than they have been reporting.


----------



## biggdogg

Meh, it's an extremely low risk deal. The Braves will pay him a pro-rated league minimum while the Mets foot the bill for his full salary. Any production from him is a bonus. Gosselin most likely gets DFA'd and he platoons with Arcia to give the lineup another lefthanded bat. If he bombs, he gets DFA'd and we don't lose much in the process.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Meh, it's an extremely low risk deal. The Braves will pay him a pro-rated league minimum while the Mets foot the bill for his full salary. Any production from him is a bonus. Gosselin most likely gets DFA'd and he platoons with Arcia to give the lineup another lefthanded bat. If he bombs, he gets DFA'd and we don't lose much in the process.



Agreed...very little risk. What bothers me is why they were looking for a 2nd baseman in the first place? 

Would be a yuck if the Braves played him in the Mets series, and he hit a game winner.


----------



## biggdogg

I don't think they were so much as looking for a second baseman so much as a power bat on the left side. It'll wind up being a situation similar to the trade for Matt Adams when Freddie got hurt. Once Ozzie is back, if there is no room for Cano, then he'll get his DFA since it will most likely be long past the trade deadline when Ozzie returns. If he proves he can still be productive, he goes to a possible DH platoon, although I still think he gets DFA'd.


----------



## HermanMerman

Scherzer is dirty. Matt Olson has seen seven pitches and has struck out twice.


----------



## Rackmaster

HermanMerman said:


> Scherzer is dirty. Matt Olson has seen seven pitches and has struck out twice.


Braves need to tighten up! 

Need to beat them


----------



## antharper

mizzippi jb said:


> How is A-Ri not an all star?    I know Machado and Arrenado are good but dad gum..... Riley is a stud


And still hitting bombs ?


----------



## treemanjohn

Josh Hader to the Braves?


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> Josh Hader to the Braves?


----------



## dixiecutter

HermanMerman said:


> Scherzer is dirty. Matt Olson has seen seven pitches and has struck out twice.


Theyll have to re-approach facing Scherzer. Braves hanging around trying to get the timing or catch a mistake. That aint happening. If theyll swing away at Scherzer wildly, theyll knock him off the second time through, imo.


----------



## dixiecutter

treemanjohn said:


> Josh Hader to the Braves?


Dont you dare


----------



## treemanjohn

dixiecutter said:


> Dont you dare


Somethings up.  I report you decide

The Kansas City Royals have traded the 35th overall pick in Sunday’s Major League Baseball draft for a trio of Atlanta Braves minor-league players.

Atlanta included its top prospect, center fielder Drew Waters, in the trade, which the Royals announced Monday. ESPN’s Jeff Passan was first to report about the deal.

Right-handed pitcher Andrew Hoffmann and Double-A infielder C.J. Alexander are also headed to Kansas City in exchange for the Royals’ second first-round pick. The 35th overall pick is a competitive-balance pick, which MLB allows to be traded.


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> Somethings up.  I report you decide
> 
> The Kansas City Royals have traded the 35th overall pick in Sunday’s Major League Baseball draft for a trio of Atlanta Braves minor-league players.
> 
> Atlanta included its top prospect, center fielder Drew Waters, in the trade, which the Royals announced Monday. ESPN’s Jeff Passan was first to report about the deal.
> 
> Right-handed pitcher Andrew Hoffmann and Double-A infielder C.J. Alexander are also headed to Kansas City in exchange for the Royals’ second first-round pick. The 35th overall pick is a competitive-balance pick, which MLB allows to be traded.



I don’t get that trade. Waters and a good pitcher for basically a 2nd rounder?  I figured Waters would at least be packaged to land a big bullpen arm


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, appears Braves mgmt. are busting some strategic moves for the future.  Here's Jeff Passan's follow up news item below.

Scherzer showed no mercy on Braves batters after some rest with his last game being on July 5th & game before that was 6-weeks earlier on May 18th shown by his game log history.

Was hoping some would bring up discussion on recent Braves acquisition of Robinson Cano, who was only Atlanta starter with 2-hits in the game going with 3-players with 1-hit (5-hit total for Braves)  that includes our hometown star Austin Riley with a HR, Braves only run. AA keeps his radar going on deals for low risk, potential high reward available players with his decent record for returns on his investment to help the team.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...ann-cj-alexander-kansas-city-royals-35th-pick

*Atlanta Braves trade Drew Waters, Andrew Hoffmann, CJ Alexander to Kansas City Royals for 35th pick*

11:42 AM ET

Jeff Passan
ESPN



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...acquire-vet-2b-robinson-cano-san-diego-padres

*Atlanta Braves acquire vet 2B Robinson Cano from San Diego Padres*

July 10, 2022


----------



## DannyW

Well, you gotta hand it to the dude...he can pitch pretty well for an old man. But they can't pitch Scherzer every night.

We got the moustache on the mound tonight. Let's see if they can hit real MLB fastballs.


----------



## DannyW

dixiecutter said:


> Dont you dare



Be a nice addition...guy has been one of the best closers in MLB for several years. And he is not a FA until 2024.

But how does it happen? The cupboard is empty. Would Milwaukee be tempted by...let's say...Adam Duvall or Eddie Rosario plus that 35th draft pick the Braves just got from KC?

Surely not...they would want someone like Anderson or Strider. Or Michael Harris. A good young player with a high ceiling. And I don't think AA would be willing to part with that type of player.

We will see.


----------



## Duff

That was my thought. Who they going to give up?


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> That was my thought. Who they going to give up?


Dansby, Riley, Duvall.....


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> Dansby, Riley, Duvall.....



That’s a negative ghostwriter


----------



## Rackmaster

Duff said:


> That’s a negative ghostwriter


X2


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice Braves win to gain back ground given up the day before. 

Early 12:20pm game Wednesday before heading on the road to play the next series with the Nats in this 20 straight games stretch before their next rest days during the all-star break. 

Dodgers lost. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355537 



> Olson, Duvall go deep in Braves' 4-1 victory over Mets
> 
> — Before another sellout at Truist Park, Matt Olson delivered another big blow ...






> WIN
> T. Matzek(1-2)
> 1.1 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> A.J. Minter(4)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 5th - Lindor tripled to deep right center, Nimmo scored.





> 6th - Olson homered to center (426 feet), Swanson scored.





> 7th - Duvall homered to left (412 feet), d'Arnaud scored.











Before game below . . .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Reckon Braves need a rest break as they are finishing up this long 20 consecutive game grind. 

Appears Atlanta's HR game is still alive & well. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355552 



> Lindor leads Mets' power game in 7-3 win over Morton, Braves
> 
> — The New York Mets won two of three in their NL East showdown with the Atlanta Braves ...






> 6th - Olson homered to center (412 feet).





> 8th - Riley homered to center (419 feet).





> 9th - Rosario homered to right (424 feet).





Twitter: 

Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

First @Braves player to hit 25+ home runs before the All-Star break since 
@andruwjones25 in 2005.

Andruw broke the single-season franchise record with 51 homers that season. 

5:26 PM · July 13, 2022







(Before game below) 






(Before game below)


----------



## Duff

It’s a shame Riley isn’t on the NL all star team


----------



## DannyW

If nothing else, that series should keep the Braves from getting too cocky. They just got whupped by a bigger dog in the neighborhood.

I think the all-star break is coming at a perfect time for the Braves. They seem a little weary.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> It’s a shame Riley isn’t on the NL all star team



Maybe...maybe not. Yes, he should be an all-star. (So should Freddie FWIW.) The good news is he gets a 4 day break to relax and rest up for the final stretch.

I'm sure that making the AS team must be a mixed blessing for some players. Sure it's an honor, and a fun time, but I bet a lot of players would rather have the 4 day break. Not that would publicly admit it of course.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> If nothing else, that series should keep the Braves from getting too cocky. They just got whupped by a bigger dog in the neighborhood.
> 
> I think the all-star break is coming at a perfect time for the Braves. They seem a little weary.


The Mets are the real deal


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice start with a win for the Braves on this 4-game road trip before the all-star break.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355558



> Wright ties majors wins lead as Braves defeat Nationals, 5-4
> 
> — Kyle Wright tied for the major league lead with his 11th victory and the Atlanta Braves beat the Washington Nationals 5-4 Thursday in the opener of a four-game series.





> WIN
> K. Wright(11-4)
> 7.0 IP, 2 ER, 4 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(21)
> 1.0 IP, 1 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Swanson homered to left (386 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 1st - Bell homered to right (431 feet).





> 2nd - Franco grounded out to third, Y. Hernández scored, C. Hernández to second, Ruiz to third.





> 5th - Harris II homered to right (410 feet), d'Arnaud scored.





> 6th - Olson homered to right (368 feet).





> 8th - Cruz singled to right, Soto scored.
> 
> 9th - Franco homered to left (405 feet).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite bullpen's Will Smith loading the bases in the 9th & trying to give the game away, glad Braves hold on for the win.  Early came at 4:05pm Saturday. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355571 



> Braves pound 3 HRs, send Nationals to eighth straight loss
> 
> — Austin Riley, Orlando Arcia and Adam Duvall homered as the Atlanta Braves beat Washington 8-4 Friday night, sending the Nationals to their eighth straight loss.





> WIN
> I. Anderson(8-5)
> 5.1 IP, 1 ER, 5 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> A.J. Minter(5)
> 0.1 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Olson singled to left, Swanson scored.
> 
> 1st - Riley homered to left center (419 feet), Olson scored.





> 2nd - Olson singled to right, Arcia scored, Swanson to third.





> 4th - Olson singled to shallow center, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to second.





> 5th - Arcia homered to center (409 feet).





> 6th - C. Hernández hit by pitch, Bell scored, Ruiz to second, Adrianza to third.
> 
> 7th - Contreras singled to right, Duvall scored.





> 9th - Duvall homered to left (456 feet).





> 9th - Robles singled to left center, C. Hernández scored, Franco to second.
> 
> 9th - Soto walked, Franco scored, Bell to second, Robles to third.
> 
> 9th - Robles scored on Minter wild pitch, Soto to second on wild pitch by Minter, Bell to third on wild pitch by Minter.





Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Atlanta has now hit 144 home runs this year after Orlando Arcia’s fifth inning solo shot, the most any #Braves team has hit in a season prior to the All-Star break.

The 2019 team held the old record of 143.

9:18 PM · July 15, 2022


----------



## DannyW

Don't know what to think about those power rankings...Devers (21 HR's and 54 RBI's) ahead of Judge (31 HR's and 66 RBI's)?

Devers does have a much better batting average but I question that he is a better power hitter. 

Glad Riley is not in his walk year. He has got to be the most valuable $4m player in MLB. I hope AA does something in the off season to wrap him up for a few years.


----------



## DannyW

Looking ahead to where AA can find money to pay Swanson, Riley, Fried. (I know Riley and Fried are still in their arbitration years, but getting them signed to long term contracts gives AA some cost certainty in the future.)

I love Charlie Morton but his performance this year shows sign of decline. And he is the highest paid player on the team at $20m. With no contract past this year. With the emergence of Wright and Strider, he could be expendable.

Ditto for Kenley Jensen, he has not overwhelmed as a closer, he makes $16m, and is not signed past this year.

Looks like we are stuck with Ozuna ($16m) and Will Smith ($13m) unless they can be traded or moved.

But not resigning Morton and Jensen would free up $36m next year. Going to be an interesting off season.

But let's get through this season first!


----------



## huntersluck

I think if Soroka can make it back Morton will be replaced in the rotation and become a 6th man and get spot starts. AA needs to make some bullpen moves this year they are a little on the sketchy side right now.


----------



## dixiecutter

huntersluck said:


> I think if Soroka can make it back Morton will be replaced in the rotation and become a 6th man and get spot starts. AA needs to make some bullpen moves this year they are a little on the sketchy side right now.


They look tired across the board.


----------



## mizzippi jb

*Riley to the all star game!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to see the good sports news in multiple places.



Twitter:


Atlanta Braves
@Braves

.@austinriley1308 is headed to Hollywood! ?

12:34 PM · July 16, 2022








Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

️ All-Star Austin ️

12:13 PM · July 16, 2022








680 The Fan
@680TheFan

Make that ALL-STAR Austin Riley. #braves #ForTheA

12:19 PM · July 16, 2022








Jon Heyman
@JonHeyman

*Austin Riley is being added to the NL All-Star team. Well deserved.*

11:47 AM · July 16, 2022



MLB Communications
@MLB_PR

Three players have been added to the 2022 All-Star rosters, including @BlueJays 2B Santiago Espinal, @Braves 3B Austin Riley & @Dodgers LHP Tyler Anderson. Espinal & Riley were added by rule as the next in line via the Player Ballot at their positions, and Anderson is a MLB pick.

12:50 PM · July 16, 2022








MLB
@MLB

We've got some brand new All-Stars!

They replace Nolan Arenado, Carlos Rodón, and Jose Altuve on the roster. 2B Andrés Giménez has been moved to the American League's starting lineup.

12:50 PM · July 16, 2022








https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-hits-two-run-homer-vs-nationals

Red-hot Riley belts 5th homer in 7 games

Braves pound out 13th straight victory against Nationals in Washington

12 minutes ago

*Update: Austin Riley was added to the National League All-Star roster on Saturday morning as an injury replacement for Cardinals third baseman Nolan Arenado.*




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-tyler-anderson-santiago-espinal-added-to-all-star-game

*Richly deserved: Riley added to All-Star roster*

*Riley, Anderson, Espinal added to ASG rosters*

17 minutes ago

The All-Star Game rosters added three new faces on Saturday, as Braves third baseman Austin Riley and Dodgers lefty Tyler Anderson were added to the NL roster, and Blue Jays infielder Santiago Espinal was added to the AL roster.



> Riley joins the roster in the midst of a hot streak that has seen his OPS surge to .913, third-best in the NL. He's second in the Senior Circuit with 26 home runs and sixth with 60 RBIs.










Twitter: 

Bally Sports South
@BallySportsSO

Austin Riley chasing single-season franchise history ?

1:09 PM · July 17, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Braves on another win. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355586 



> *Olson, Riley homer as Braves send Nats to 9th loss in a row*





> Matt Olson and freshly minted All-Star Austin Riley hit consecutive home runs in the third inning, and the Atlanta Braves rolled to a 6-3 victory Saturday night and dealt the Washington Nationals their ninth loss in a row.





> Atlanta has won nine consecutive games against Washington and is 10-2 against the Nationals this season. The Braves have also won 14 in a row in Washington dating to last year.






> WIN
> M. Fried(10-3)
> 7.0 IP, 3 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(22)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Olson homered to left (358 feet), Canó scored and Swanson scored.
> 
> 3rd - Riley homered to center (418 feet).





> 4th - Bell tripled to left, Soto scored.
> 
> 4th - Ruiz grounded out to second, Bell scored.





> 6th - Bell singled to center, C. Hernández scored, Soto to second.





> 7th - Swanson doubled to deep right center, Harris II scored.
> 
> 7th - d'Arnaud singled to center, Swanson scored.





























(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

As much as I dislike Juan Soto, he rates just a tick above Bryce Harper on my like-o-meter, I have to give him credit for refusing to play on the Nationals just for the money. He made that abundantly clear by turning down the latest offer from the team of 15yr/$440 million.

The trade market just got tilted upside down.

But who can afford him? To trade for Soto you have to A) give up at least 1 or 2 of your most promising young players and B) be willing to commit 15-20% of your total team payroll to just one player for the next 10-15 years.

I think such a trade may make sense for one team. Baltimore's rebuild is coming along nicely. They have a winning record and are no longer an automatic win for teams that play them. And they have the lowest payroll in the league, which takes care of part B above.

Baltimore has the best farm system in MLB, so they have the capital. If they could find a way to trade for him, part A of above, Soto could be the missing piece to springboard them back in contention in a tough AL East. He could make the Orioles relevant again.

In any case, I don't see AA getting involved.


----------



## DannyW

Did everyone else notice Michael Harris steal 3 bases, including third base, in yesterday's game?

This kid may have a very high ceiling, he's doing it all right now.


----------



## Shadow11

Yeah Harris has been very good. He could easily be an all star if it wasn't for his late start. Definitely one of the best kept secrets in baseball.

I love seeing Olson getting hot again. 

Last yr we hadn't even broke 500 at this time.

I still think snit is relaxing a bit and keeping the team healthy until September. I don't think we've seen the real braves yet, but it has still been extremely impressive. Chop on!


----------



## dixiecutter

Shadow11 said:


> I still think snit is relaxing a bit and keeping the team healthy


----------



## walukabuck

DannyW said:


> As much as I dislike Juan Soto, he rates just a tick above Bryce Harper on my like-o-meter, I have to give him credit for refusing to play on the Nationals just for the money. He made that abundantly clear by turning down the latest offer from the team of 15yr/$440 million.
> 
> The trade market just got tilted upside down.
> 
> But who can afford him? To trade for Soto you have to A) give up at least 1 or 2 of your most promising young players and B) be willing to commit 15-20% of your total team payroll to just one player for the next 10-15 years.
> 
> I think such a trade may make sense for one team. Baltimore's rebuild is coming along nicely. They have a winning record and are no longer an automatic win for teams that play them. And they have the lowest payroll in the league, which takes care of part B above.
> 
> Baltimore has the best farm system in MLB, so they have the capital. If they could find a way to trade for him, part A of above, Soto could be the missing piece to springboard them back in contention in a tough AL East. He could make the Orioles relevant again.
> 
> In any case, I don't see AA getting involved.


I figure when a player turns down that kind of money, there is only 2 potential landing spots. NY and LA


----------



## walukabuck

DannyW said:


> Did everyone else notice Michael Harris steal 3 bases, including third base, in yesterday's game?
> 
> This kid may have a very high ceiling, he's doing it all right now.


Yes by far the best outfielder they've had in a long time there. His callup was worth it just to solidify what was a horrible outfield defense early in season. Biggest question will be how he hits left handed pitching over time.


----------



## HermanMerman

So weird how they can dominate a series but then drop the final game… they have done it multiple times. The Mets lost to the Cubs today, they could have gained a game.


----------



## DannyW

HermanMerman said:


> So weird how they can dominate a series but then drop the final game… they have done it multiple times. The Mets lost to the Cubs today, they could have gained a game.



The game yesterday just had a weird vibe to it from Strider getting racked to the mystery strike on Olson to end the 7th.

I don't criticize Snit often, but I think he should pair Strider with d'Arnuad as his primary catcher. I thought Strider became a little too predictable yesterday and a veteran receiver could help with that. That's not a knock on Contreras but between him and Strider they have maybe 100 games of actual MLB playing experience. The kid needs some veteran guidance.

One final thought as we enter the break. The all-star selection process sucks. No argument from me whatsoever that Riley and Freeman deserve the honor, but the way they made it must make them feel like the girl who gets asked to the prom the night before, or the last kid chosen for a sandlot baseball game.

And that should not be the way an all-star is chosen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves with help from their 7-run 7th-inning rally after the all-star break.  

NY Mets lost so Atlanta gains back lost ground now being 1.5-games out of 1st place. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355615 



> *Feeble much of night, Braves erupt for 8-1 win over Ohtani*





> Ohtani threw six dominant innings, only to surrender homers to Matt Olson and Orlando Arcia in a seven-run seventh that carried the Braves to an 8-1 victory over the Los Angeles Angels on Friday night.





> Atlanta resumed their winning ways following the All-Star break, getting six shutout innings from Charlie Morton and a sudden dose of long ball after being totally overmatched by Ohtani (9-5) the first two times through the batting order.






> 7th - Olson homered to right (355 feet), Swanson scored.





> 7th - Rosario singled to right, Riley scored, d'Arnaud to second.





> 7th - Arcia homered to left center (402 feet), d'Arnaud scored and Rosario scored.





> 7th - Harris II scored on Peguero wild pitch, Olson to second on wild pitch by Peguero, Acuña Jr. to third on wild pitch by Peguero.





> 8th - Ozuna homered to left center (410 feet).





> 9th - Villar homered to left (404 feet).


----------



## treemanjohn

Ohtani is a monster. It was nice to see the Braves get a rally against him. Sadly his team is miserable. I would love to see him shine on a legit contender. Hopefully the Angles move him


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Ohtani is a monster. It was nice to see the Braves get a rally against him. Sadly his team is miserable. I would love to see him shine on a legit contender. Hopefully the Angles move him



The Angels have two of the top 5 players in MLB. Maybe the top 2. Ohtani is a freak. Last night was the first time I got an extended look at him. First play of the game was a "wow" moment for me. He came within a step of beating out a routine grounder to short. You hear all about his hitting and pitching but he is stupid fast on top of that.

Mike Trout, well, is Mike Trout. The best player, when healthy, in the last 50 years. Maybe longer.

Sadly, it's likely neither of them will have a WS ring when they retire. Doubt the Angels even answer the phone regarding trades.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> The Angels have two of the top 5 players in MLB. Maybe the top 2. Ohtani is a freak. Last night was the first time I got an extended look at him. First play of the game was a "wow" moment for me. He came within a step of beating out a routine grounder to short. You hear all about his hitting and pitching but he is stupid fast on top of that.
> 
> Mike Trout, well, is Mike Trout. The best player, when healthy, in the last 50 years. Maybe longer.
> 
> Sadly, it's likely neither of them will have a WS ring when they retire. Doubt the Angels even answer the phone regarding trades.


Yes indeed. He steals bases also. Maybe the most effective player since Babe Ruth. It will be nice to see him play another 10 years. 

I think the Angels MAY deal him. He next contract will be a record breaker. I don't think they can afford Trout and Otani and still suck at the same time


----------



## antharper

1/2 game back ! Go Braves


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to have Braves get the win to gain ground to get closer to 1st place.

NY Mets lost.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355629



> *Riley, Wright lead streaking Braves to 7-2 win over Angels*
> 
> Austin Riley had a homer and two singles, Kyle Wright won his 12th game to take the NL lead, and the Atlanta Braves kept rolling with a 7-2 victory over the Los Angeles Angels





> WIN
> K. Wright(12-4)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 8 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Swanson singled to right center, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 1st - d'Arnaud grounded into fielder's choice to third, Swanson scored, Riley out at second.





> 3rd - Ozuna singled to left, Riley scored, d'Arnaud to second.
> 
> 3rd - Harris II singled to left, Ozuna scored and d'Arnaud scored, Arcia thrown out at third.





> 4th - Suzuki singled to right center, Walsh scored.
> 
> 4th - Riley homered to left (415 feet), Swanson scored.





> 5th - Ohtani homered to right (361 feet).


----------



## treemanjohn

Riley is hitting beach balls right now


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Riley is hitting beach balls right now





Who would have thunk it watching him flail at in the dirt sliders 3 years ago???


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Yes indeed. He steals bases also. Maybe the most effective player since Babe Ruth. It will be nice to see him play another 10 years.
> 
> I think the Angels MAY deal him. He next contract will be a record breaker. I don't think they can afford Trout and Otani and still suck at the same time



Yes, the Halo's team payroll is a train wreck. They have roughly $122 million per year committed to 4 players, of which only 1 is taking the field for them right now. 

Rendon ($36 million) is out for the season. Trout ($37 million) gives them maybe 120 games each season. Noah Syndergaard ($21 million) has won just 5 games this season and proudly totes a 4.00 ERA. And they are paying one of them (Upton) $27 million to play for another team. 

Yet Ohtani is only the 8th highest paid player on their payroll.

How screwed up is that???


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> Yes, the Halo's team payroll is a train wreck. They have roughly $122 million per year committed to 4 players, of which only 1 is taking the field for them right now.
> 
> Rendon ($36 million) is out for the season. Trout ($37 million) gives them maybe 120 games each season. Noah Syndergaard ($21 million) has won just 5 games this season and proudly totes a 4.00 ERA. And they are paying one of them (Upton) $27 million to play for another team.
> 
> Yet Ohtani is only the 8th highest paid player on their payroll.
> 
> How screwed up is that???


Ohtani is fixing to shatter all contract records. Probably go to the Dodgers or Yanks. I read that he's worth $10 mil in annual marketing alone


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Ohtani is fixing to shatter all contract records. Probably go to the Dodgers or Yanks. I read that he's worth $10 mil in annual marketing alone



Yes, you are correct. Ohtani is going to be an interesting salary case because of his dual role. His market value as a DH is probably $15 - $20 million a year. His market value as a SP is probably $25 - $30 million setting his overall bottom salary to be a minimum of $40 million a year, and probably closer to $50 million per year.

Then there is the uncalculatable value of him giving you 14 pitchers vs 13 for everyone else (the Ohtani rule).


----------



## HermanMerman

I mentioned last week that Anderson needs to figure it out. He gave up 5 runs in the first but they only gave up 3 in the first two games total. He pitched so well in big postseason games that you would think he could roll a bad team like the Angels. Something is up.


----------



## huntersluck

Anderson  is the weak link for sure


----------



## HermanMerman

And they once again dominate a series but show up hungover for the last game. They have done this four or five times now. These are the things that will cost them the division.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough, unfortunate day for the Braves.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/adam-duvall-left-wrist-surgery

*Duvall set for season-ending left wrist surgery*

49 minutes ago


> Braves might be in the market for an outfielder after learning on Sunday that Adam Duvall will miss the rest of the season with a left wrist injury.





> Duvall will undergo season-ending surgery to repair a torn tendon sheath in his left wrist. The veteran outfielder suffered the injury when he jammed his left wrist against the wall while pursuing a Shohei Ohtani foul ball in the first inning of Saturday night’s game against the Angels.






Twitter:


Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Final: Angels 9, #Braves 1.

4:53 PM · July 24, 2022



Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

Braves manager Brian Snitker announces outfielder Adam Duvall will undergo wrist surgery 

5:38 PM · July 24, 2022


Unfortunate news for Adam Duvall and the Braves outfield.

6:14 PM · July 24, 2022


----------



## walukabuck

Got to go get a right handed outfield bat and another starting pitcher I do believe.


----------



## DannyW

Batters have adjusted, now we need to see if Anderson can adjust back. Seems like the Angels had a game plan of down in the zone, it's a change up, lay off, up in the zone is a fast ball, hit it. Maybe Anderson is becoming too predictable?

I generally don't like Brian Jordon as an announcer (loved him as a player) but he gave some interesting perspective yesterday from a hitter's viewpoint. Especially the piece about pitcher's tipping off their pitches.


----------



## DannyW

Did Acuna just check out of the game in the 8th inning yesterday? If he lost, or never saw the ball because he was checking out a Senorita in the stands, that's maybe forgivable. But to trot after the ball like it's batting practice duty while one guy scores and another races around the bases, is not.

Did you happen to catch the look Jensen shot his way when he walked off the mound?

I thought that should have been ruled an error, the ball barely missed hitting him in the head.


----------



## weagle

walukabuck said:


> Got to go get a right handed outfield bat and another starting pitcher I do believe.



Or put Max Fried out there and use the Ohtani rule.


----------



## biggdogg

For whatever reason, Anderson only has a fastball and changeup. He has a slider that he just started working on, but rarely throws it in games. He has had little to no command of his fastball this season, so hitters can sit on his changeup. I'm honestly surprised he isn't already on Gwinnett's roster after yesterday. A starting pitcher with only two pitches is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> Did Acuna just check out of the game in the 8th inning yesterday? If he lost, or never saw the ball because he was checking out a Senorita in the stands, that's maybe forgivable. But to trot after the ball like it's batting practice duty while one guy scores and another races around the bases, is not.
> 
> Did you happen to catch the look Jensen shot his way when he walked off the mound?
> 
> I thought that should have been ruled an error, the ball barely missed hitting him in the head.


Acura was lazy. Snitker should have pulled him like Cox did Andruw Jones.


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> For whatever reason, Anderson only has a fastball and changeup. He has a slider that he just started working on, but rarely throws it in games. He has had little to no command of his fastball this season, so hitters can sit on his changeup. I'm honestly surprised he isn't already on Gwinnett's roster after yesterday. A starting pitcher with only two pitches is a recipe for disaster.


You'll be in the Hall if Fame if you can spot a fastball and change up.  Number of pitches doesn't matter.


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> You'll be in the Hall if Fame if you can spot a fastball and change up.  Number of pitches doesn't matter.



A pitcher without some sort of breaking pitch won't survive long in today's game. And in Anderson's case, it very much does matter if you can't command one of em...


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> A pitcher without some sort of breaking pitch won't survive long in today's game. And in Anderson's case, it very much does matter if you can't command one of em...


Maddux and Glavine wouldn't survive? The most successful pitchers in major league history rely on 2 pitches 90% of the time


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> Maddux and Glavine wouldn't survive? The most successful pitchers in major league history rely on 2 pitches 90% of the time



Apples to oranges. While Maddux and Glavine both relied heavily on a two-seam fastball and circle change, Maddux also threw four other pitches while Glavine threw three other pitches. And could command all of them at will. Glavine threw a curve that would rival any curveball thrown in today's game and Maddux threw a cutter that was nearly as effective as Mariano Rivera's. 

Today's hitters are conditioned to hit 100 mph heat consistently, because they see it consistently. A two pitch pitcher who can only command one pitch is a sitting duck. And the vast majority of your two pitch pitchers are in the bullpen, not the starting rotation...


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> Apples to oranges. While Maddux and Glavine both relied heavily on a two-seam fastball and circle change, Maddux also threw four other pitches while Glavine threw three other pitches. And could command all of them at will. Glavine threw a curve that would rival any curveball thrown in today's game and Maddux threw a cutter that was nearly as effective as Mariano Rivera's.
> 
> Today's hitters are conditioned to hit 100 mph heat consistently, because they see it consistently. A two pitch pitcher who can only command one pitch is a sitting duck. And the vast majority of your two pitch pitchers are in the bullpen, not the starting rotation...


It's not apples to oranges and a cutter is a fastball.... Maddux had a killer curveball but would pitch entire games and not throw more than 4 or 5. His curve was a set up throw away and almost never in the zone. He wanted you to chase it in the opposite batters box OR it was his pitch to contact. Some games he never threw a single one. Glavine was the same

True command is very rare. Its a highly overused term. Command means you own the corners. If you command a single pitch you go to the hall. That's why the vast majority of pitchers are just OK (relative term). Nolan Ryan threw fastballs fastballs fastballs. Had a back breaking curve, but a fastball was his out. He found a change long into his career

A MLB pitcher has 6 fastballs and 2 changeups. 100MPH pitches are straight and easy to hit. Change of speeds with movement are next to impossible


----------



## westcobbdog

Yall may have discussed this but looks like we need pitching and a corner OF.


----------



## BassRaider

Time to cut Will Smith. So far, leading 6-1, he gives up 2 run homer to make it 6-3. Can't take it anymore.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good needed win for the Braves to avoid losing 3 in a row for the 1st time this season as Atlanta's bats finally come alive with double digit hits. 

Bullpen keeps trying to give away games lately, unfortunately. 

Mets won, but Dodgers lost. 

With the trade deadline next Tuesday, things ought to get even more interesting. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355673 



> Harris, Olson help Braves snap skid, beat Phillies 6-3
> 
> — Michael Harris II and Matt Olson homered, Austin Riley stretched his hitting streak to 18 games and the Atlanta Braves beat the Philadelphia Phillies 6-3 Tuesday night to end a two-game skid.





> WIN
> S. Strider(5-3)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 6 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(23)
> 0.2 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley doubled to deep left center, Swanson scored.





> 3rd - Harris II homered to right (374 feet).





> 4th - Rosario singled to deep right center, Riley scored.





> 5th - Olson homered to right center (416 feet), Swanson scored.





> 6th - Schwarber homered to center (416 feet).





> 9th - Harris II doubled to deep right, Rosario scored, Canó to third.
> 
> 9th - Realmuto homered to left (383 feet), Hoskins scored.






















(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Apples to oranges. While Maddux and Glavine both relied heavily on a two-seam fastball and circle change, Maddux also threw four other pitches while Glavine threw three other pitches. And could command all of them at will. Glavine threw a curve that would rival any curveball thrown in today's game and Maddux threw a cutter that was nearly as effective as Mariano Rivera's.
> 
> Today's hitters are conditioned to hit 100 mph heat consistently, because they see it consistently. A two pitch pitcher who can only command one pitch is a sitting duck. And the vast majority of your two pitch pitchers are in the bullpen, not the starting rotation...



I remember an interview, maybe with Smoltz or Glavine, about Maddux pitching in spring training. A group of young pitching hopefuls was standing around watching. Maddux turned to them and said "You wanna know why I make $10 million a year? It's because I know where my fastball is going".


----------



## huntersluck

So what are yall's guesses on whether or not we have another starter and bullpen arm by the trade  deadline. (8/2)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough loss today, but Braves have a rest day tomorrow before their next home game Friday against Arizona.

Did not want to jinx today's early game, but below is an interesting stat from yesterday's game recap in the last line.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401355673

Recap

10:31 PM ET


> Atlanta has lost seven of eight series finales dating to June 26.


----------



## DannyW

huntersluck said:


> So what are yall's guesses on whether or not we have another starter and bullpen arm by the trade  deadline. (8/2)



I half agree with you.

With Duvall out, Ozuna is our 4th outfielder. Which is to say God help us if another outfielder goes down. Heredia is next behind him if needed. I think AA should, and will, get another get another outfielder with a big bat.

Next, you can't have enough bullpen help in these days of 5 and dive. I think AA will add another bullpen arm, and he will be especially looking at competent closers.

You can win a WS with 3 quality starters, and we have them in Fried, Wright and an admittedly unproven Strider. Plus we have Morton and Anderson who have had an up and down year, but could fill in a pinch.

So my projection is AA will focus on an Outfielder and Bullpen. But won't pass up a quality starting pitcher if he can get him...they can also provide bullpen help if needed.

Who these players are I don't know...haven't kept up with who's available.


----------



## treemanjohn

Left field is for your least competent defensive player that swings a big stick. You must have production. Thats a tough find. The middle of the season blues is very real. Maybe they'll shake out of it in a big way. That said they haven't beaten the big guys all year


----------



## biggdogg

Ian Happ from the Cubs and Andrew Benetendi from the Royals are the two outfielders that have been most frequently linked to the Braves, and the Yankees just acquired Benetendi last night. I don't know if we have enough talent available to spare, but I'd love to see AA get Luis Castillo from the Reds and possibly David Robertson from the Cubs.


----------



## Rackmaster

DannyW said:


> I remember an interview, maybe with Smoltz or Glavine, about Maddux pitching in spring training. A group of young pitching hopefuls was standing around watching. Maddux turned to them and said "You wanna know why I make $10 million a year? It's because I know where my fastball is going".


GOAT along with Avery! 
I was always a John Rocker fan and still have one of his jerseys!


----------



## treemanjohn

Apparently Ohtani is on the block. Geesh hopefully not to the Dodgers, Giants, or Mets


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win for the Braves.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355711



> *Riley's hot bat, Wright's 13th win lead Braves past D-backs*
> 
> — Austin Riley is scorching hot and pleased that he's helping the Atlanta Braves maintain striking distance lead in the NL East.





> Riley had a homer and three RBI, Kyle Wright earned his NL-leading 13th victory and the Atlanta Braves beat the Arizona Diamondbacks 5-2 on Friday night.






> WIN
> K. Wright(13-4)
> 6.2 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(24)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 2 BB






> 1st - Riley homered to left (352 feet).





> 3rd - Swanson grounded into fielder's choice to third, Harris II scored on throwing error by third baseman Rojas, Acuña Jr. safe at third on error.
> 
> 3rd - Riley doubled to deep left, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 3rd - d'Arnaud singled to left, Swanson scored, Riley to third.





> 4th - McCarthy singled to left, Peralta scored, Varsho to second.





> 5th - Perdomo homered to right center (417 feet).
> 
> 5th - Riley doubled to deep left center, Swanson scored.











(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Apparently Ohtani is on the block. Geesh hopefully not to the Dodgers, Giants, or Mets



Someone's payroll is about to take a direct hit.

I wish MLB would take the hard-line cap approach the NFL did regarding total payroll, instead of using the Luxury Tax. You are allowed $230 million (or whatever) for total payroll, period. Build your best team with that spending limit.

Call it the Steve Cohen rule. (He is worth ~$17 Billion. A couple hundred million here or there matters little to him.)


----------



## Whitefeather

It’s so nice to see a thread in the Sports Forum go on for 6 months and there’s zero bashing or excuses like the umpires are terrible in it. I enjoy the insight you guys have.


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> It’s so nice to see a thread in the Sports Forum go on for 6 months and there’s zero bashing or excuses like the umpires are terrible in it. I enjoy the insight you guys have.



Yep...agreed.

Yesterday I went back to the beginning and re-read the first 6-8 pages of posts. It was interesting to see the comments and predictions from 4-5 months ago.


----------



## mizzippi jb

My hope for this year (with realistic expectations). Just don't let the Mets win the division.  Everything else is icing on the cake


----------



## dixiecutter

Whitefeather said:


> It’s so nice to see a thread in the Sports Forum go on for 6 months and there’s zero bashing or excuses like the umpires are terrible in it. I enjoy the insight you guys have.


The umpires are terrible. And I'm always sitting on go to dump on snit. But yeah. Baseball. Tame. Subjective. Definately not politics or football.


----------



## Whitefeather

dixiecutter said:


> The umpires are terrible. And I'm always sitting on go to dump on snit. But yeah. Baseball. Tame. Subjective. Definately not politics or football.


I agree with you about umpires but it’s just part of the game. I get sick of hearing some people complaining in football threads that the refs are against their team. It starts at the kickoff most Saturdays in here.


----------



## biggdogg

Considering what it will take to get Soto out of DC, I just don't see anyone giving up what it would take to get Ohtani. And then there is the issue of re-signing him. There are realistically 3-4 teams with the means to sign him without severely altering their roster to make room financially. 

Some MLB idjit writer is suggesting the Braves send Harris, Wright, Strider and Muller to LA for him. No thanks.


----------



## Whitefeather

Hopefully AA is smarter than that. This team’s youth is what gives me hope for the next 5-7 years


----------



## Raylander

I smell a trade to bring Joc Pederson back


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Considering what it will take to get Soto out of DC, I just don't see anyone giving up what it would take to get Ohtani. And then there is the issue of re-signing him. There are realistically 3-4 teams with the means to sign him without severely altering their roster to make room financially.
> 
> Some MLB idjit writer is suggesting the Braves send Harris, Wright, Strider and Muller to LA for him. No thanks.



I could see sending Strider, Mueller, and a couple other prospects. I really like Strider but he has a way to go to prove he is the real deal.

I can't imagine the LAA would accept even the best package AA would be willing to put together, and if they did, I can't imagine AA could come to terms with Ohtani on a 6-8 year deal.

Acquiring Ohtani is a pipe dream for Atlanta fans.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite the bullpen trying to give away the game again, fine win for the Braves with their bats coming alive having double digit hits.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355726



> Contreras, Anderson power Braves to 6-2 victory over Arizona
> 
> — William Contreras homered twice, Ian Anderson allowed one hit in six scoreless innings and the Atlanta Braves beat the Arizona Diamondbacks 6-2 on Saturday night.





> WIN
> I. Anderson(9-6)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 9 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Olson homered to center (415 feet).





> 2nd - Contreras homered to center (427 feet), Rosario scored.





> 4th - Contreras homered to right (381 feet).





> 6th - Rosario tripled to right, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 6th - Arcia singled to center, Rosario scored.





> 9th - Varsho singled to right, Marte scored.
> 
> 9th - McCarthy singled to right center, Varsho scored, McCarthy to second.





Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves are honored to welcome three new members into the Braves Hall of Fame: Joe Adcock (Milwaukee, 1953-1962), Joe Torre (Milwaukee/Atlanta, 1960-68 player; Atlanta, 1982-84 manager), and Leo Mazzone (pitching coach, 1990-2005).

6:56 PM · July 30, 2022


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> I can't imagine the LAA would accept even the best package AA would be willing to put together, and if they did, I can't imagine AA could come to terms with Ohtani on a 6-8 year deal.
> 
> Acquiring Ohtani is a pipe dream for Atlanta fans.



Okay...been noodling on this a little more. Some of you are going to HATE this idea but hear me out.

What if...idle minds and all that...a three team trade...

The LAA are looking for young prospects. What's a better prospect than a 24 YO budding superstar who is controllable for the next 4 seasons? Ronald Acuna is young and on an EXTREMELY team favorable contract. Because of his age and contract I would argue that Acuna is more valuable than Ohtani, and the LAA would have to include a couple of their prospects.

Okay...we have found a way to get Ohtani, how to we find a way to pay him $35-40 million over the next 6-8 years?

First, you have saved ~$16 million with the Acuna trade. Then, remember the prospects you got in the trade? Ship them, and Marcel Ozuna and his $15 million salary, to the Cubs for Ian Happ. Bam...you just found $31 million. You can tweak the payroll from there.

LAA - get at least 4 years of Acuna (playing beside Mike Trout) in exchange for Ohtani (who they are going to lose to free agency after next season) and a couple of unproven prospects. Win.

Cubs - pick up Ozuna (their DH is just a place holder) and a couple of prospects in exchange for Happ (who they are going to lose to free agency after next season). Win.

Braves - get their DH position (I hate to call the DH a position!) and an excellent starting pitcher wrapped up for the next 6-8 years, and a plus left fielder/hitter for this year and next. Without giving up any of their own MiLB prospects. Win.

I know there are a lot of Acuna fans out there, and I know there has been Covid and a major knee injury during his career so far, but let's be honest. Except for the 2019 season, Ronald Acuna has never had more than 26 HR's and 64 RBIs in a season. And his career BA is .278 over his five seasons. He was anointed a "superstar" before actually earning it.

His defense this season has been tentative. I've seen him misplay several catchable balls. He is struggling to find his stroke at the plate. And he has also been a polarizing figure both to the fan base and in the clubhouse.

A trade like this is not without risk, Acuna could bounce back next year and win the MVP. But his play this season could be a predictor of things to come. Will he return to his 2019 season level? Who knows? But you can pretty accurately predict Ohtani's level of production next season and for several seasons after that.

Fire away...


----------



## Whitefeather

Agree with your assessment of Acuna 
100%


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Okay...been noodling on this a little more. Some of you are going to HATE this idea but hear me out.
> 
> What if...idle minds and all that...a three team trade...
> 
> The LAA are looking for young prospects. What's a better prospect than a 24 YO budding superstar who is controllable for the next 4 seasons? Ronald Acuna is young and on an EXTREMELY team favorable contract. Because of his age and contract I would argue that Acuna is more valuable than Ohtani, and the LAA would have to include a couple of their prospects.
> 
> Okay...we have found a way to get Ohtani, how to we find a way to pay him $35-40 million over the next 6-8 years?
> 
> First, you have saved ~$16 million with the Acuna trade. Then, remember the prospects you got in the trade? Ship them, and Marcel Ozuna and his $15 million salary, to the Cubs for Ian Happ. Bam...you just found $31 million. You can tweak the payroll from there.
> 
> LAA - get at least 4 years of Acuna (playing beside Mike Trout) in exchange for Ohtani (who they are going to lose to free agency after next season) and a couple of unproven prospects. Win.
> 
> Cubs - pick up Ozuna (their DH is just a place holder) and a couple of prospects in exchange for Happ (who they are going to lose to free agency after next season). Win.
> 
> Braves - get their DH position (I hate to call the DH a position!) and an excellent starting pitcher wrapped up for the next 6-8 years, and a plus left fielder/hitter for this year and next. Without giving up any of their own MiLB prospects. Win.
> 
> I know there are a lot of Acuna fans out there, and I know there has been Covid and a major knee injury during his career so far, but let's be honest. Except for the 2019 season, Ronald Acuna has never had more than 26 HR's and 64 RBIs in a season. And his career BA is .278 over his five seasons. He was anointed a "superstar" before actually earning it.
> 
> His defense this season has been tentative. I've seen him misplay several catchable balls. He is struggling to find his stroke at the plate. And he has also been a polarizing figure both to the fan base and in the clubhouse.
> 
> A trade like this is not without risk, Acuna could bounce back next year and win the MVP. But his play this season could be a predictor of things to come. Will he return to his 2019 season level? Who knows? But you can pretty accurately predict Ohtani's level of production next season and for several seasons after that.
> 
> Fire away...



I’m not going to fire away. I’d take it in a second. You would also get a #2 to strengthen the rotation


----------



## BassRaider

But we need a CLOSER! Don't feel comfortable unless we have a 4 run lead going into last inning. Smith, Jensen, & Matzek are not looking good lately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice walk off win for the Braves to get the series sweep as eyes watch Atlanta closely thru the Tuesday, August 2nd trade deadline.









https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355741



> Riley double in 9th lifts Braves over D-backs 1-0 for sweep
> 
> — Austin Riley hit a run-scoring double off Mark Melancon in the ninth inning, giving the Atlanta Braves a 1-0 victory over Arizona on Sunday and a three-game sweep of the Diamondbacks.





> Riley’s second double broke was his 26th extra-base hit of the month, passing Hank Aaron in July 1961 for most extra-base hits for the Braves in a month. Riley leads the majors with 61 extra-base hits.





> UP NEXT
> 
> Braves: Open a two-game home series against Philadelphia on Tuesday.





> WIN
> K. Jansen(5-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 1 BB





> 9th - Riley doubled to deep right center, Olson scored.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-walks-it-off-for-braves



> Riley concluded his tremendous month with a walk-off double that backed Max Fried’s great start and gave the Braves a 1-0 win over the D-backs on Sunday afternoon at Truist Park.





> The game-ending contribution was the third baseman’s 26th extra-base hit of the month, besting the franchise record Hank Aaron had set with 25 extra-base hits in July 1961.





Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

.@austinriley1308's game-winning hit sets a new record for most extra-base hits in a month in #Braves history (26), passing Hank Aaron (25).

4:48 PM · July 31, 2022









(Before game below)


----------



## Stob

I am quite impressed with Arcia and think he becomes a trade option (haven't even looked at his contract). He's really good at 2. 

I was a Donaldson homer but so glad that I was wrong but also think Acuna will be back to his 2019 self either late this year or early next - he has the work ethic and fire!

What keeps me awake at night is the Braves have a great problem on their hands - they cannot afford what they have built. That is a good problem if your corn is knee high by July but a very bad problem when a drought hits.


----------



## westcobbdog

Riley is clutch and Olson is finally heating up. Before todays game Riley had the exact same number of homers and rbi's at home as away...Hoping AA can work some more of his trade magic here at the deadline.


----------



## treemanjohn

Acuna is not a team player right now. Maybe he matures, but who knows. To trade him wouldnt hurt me a bit. 

Ohtani appears to be an easy going hard worker. He's also 28 and more mature. If his Tommy John holds up he could break a lot of MLB records on a good team. He could also rest the 3, he's an excellent 1st baseman or DH. The Angels are bad and will continue to be bad.


----------



## biggdogg

One big caveat with Otahni. $35-40 mil per season may not be enough considering you'd be paying a top of the rotation starter, leadoff power hitter and gold glove caliber defender... all in one contract. I just don't see the Braves committing that kind of cash to one player. 

And as far as Acuna. He stays in my book. He still doesn't have 100% of that knee under him yet. The power will return. Not a team player? Meh, I don't see it. Sure, he showboats after a bomb. Ever watched Tatis? Guerrero? Pretty much any other young stud? Bad work ethic? Dude was back in the lineup 9-1/2 months after that knee surgery. I'm good with Acuna.


----------



## treemanjohn

Hader to the Padres. Soto to the Yankees.... Someone's playing for keeps


----------



## treemanjohn

Looks like Effross to the Yanks also. Maybe it's just chatter


----------



## DannyW

BassRaider said:


> But we need a CLOSER! Don't feel comfortable unless we have a 4 run lead going into last inning. Smith, Jensen, & Matzek are not looking good lately.



After so many years of having a lockdown closer, it's a little scary in the 9th inning these days. Wohlers, Smoltz, Kimbrel, Wagner, Rocker, and a few others, have spoiled us.


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Hader to the Padres. Soto to the Yankees.... Someone's playing for keeps



Soto and New York were made for each other.


----------



## mizzippi jb

DannyW said:


> Soto and New York were made for each other.


He's not in the Yankees yet.  I don't think he'll go to them personally


----------



## biggdogg

AA just signed Riley to a 10 year $212 mil deal...


----------



## Raylander




----------



## HermanMerman

They now have a core of Albies, Olson, Riley, Harris, and Acuna. Next up (in this order) is Fried and Swanson…they have to lock Fried up before it’s too late. And after the train wreck with Freddie, they have to get Swanson signed. Acuna is going to get salty about the deal he signed but he has to prove he is worthy of more before they restructure it.


----------



## treemanjohn

Riley hit a lick!!! 

Wonder if Acuna gets the sour grapes?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool, rocking, long term deal for Austin Riley.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-braves-contract

*Braves sign MVP candidate Riley to 10-year deal*

6:32 PM EDT


> Riley and the Braves agreed to a 10-year, $212 million extension on Monday. The deal includes a $20 million option for 2033, when the third baseman will be 36 years old.





> This deal buys out three arbitration years for Riley, who will make $15 million in 2023, $21 million in 2024 and $22 million per season over the remainder of the deal.






Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

6:13 PM · Aug 1, 2022

The Atlanta #Braves today signed 3B Austin Riley to a 10-year contract worth $212 million:


----------



## Dustin Pate

Huge fan of the move with Austin. He is quite and is showing his work on the field. I agree if they can lock a couple more it will be incredible for many years to come!


----------



## Duff

Great move AA!  Now lock Fried and Swanson down and let the Yankees sign every other great player in the game. Ain’t skeered.


----------



## DannyW

Couldn't be happier for Austin. Could he make more if he continued on to free agency? Sure, but this discount ensures his family in the event of a career threatening injury. It's a win for both sides.


----------



## DannyW

Lot of smoke but not much fire at the trading deadline. Lot's of teams tweaking their rosters but not many, if any, impact trades going on.

Most teams seem to be following the model that AA used last July. It's cheaper, less risk, and it worked!


----------



## biggdogg

Will Smith to the Astros for starter Jake Odorizzi. Odorizzi isn't much of an upgrade to the back of the rotation, but it frees up a decent chunk of money by off loading Smiths contract. Not to mention cutting down on homeruns allowed...  Braves also traded a nobody buried in the minors for Robbie Grossman (a nobody from Detroit...) to add a right handed bat to the bench. Extremely low risk gamble, although the guy does hit lefties fairly well. 

Obviously neither are big splashes, unless you consider dumping Will Smith a splash, But there are still a few more hours till the deadline.


----------



## mizzippi jb

biggdogg said:


> Will Smith to the Astros for starter Jake Odorizzi. Odorizzi isn't much of an upgrade to the back of the rotation, but it frees up a decent chunk of money by off loading Smiths contract. Not to mention cutting down on homeruns allowed...  Braves also traded a nobody buried in the minors for Robbie Grossman (a nobody from Detroit...) to add a right handed bat to the bench. Extremely low risk gamble, although the guy does hit lefties fairly well.
> 
> Obviously neither are big splashes, unless you consider dumping Will Smith a splash, But there are still a few more hours till the deadline.


I consider dumping will Smith a bit of a splash ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to have AA busting some moves to potentially make the team better.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-jake-odorizzi-robbie-grossman-trades

*Busy Braves acquire Grossman, set to land Odorizzi (source)*

12:53 AM EDT



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...orizzi-outfielder-robbie-grossman-sources-say

*Atlanta Braves add outfielder Robbie Grossman, close in on right-hander Jake Odorizzi *

11:49 PM ET


> The Atlanta Braves acquired Detroit Tigers outfielder Robbie Grossman late Monday night, the team announced, adding veteran depth to an already potent lineup.





> The defending World Series champions also were nearing a deal for Houston Astros right-hander Jake Odorizzi, sources told ESPN's Jeff Passan, confirming multiple reports.


----------



## BassRaider

Buh Bye Will. What role will Odorizzi play - hot & cold pitcher? Grossman to take Ford's place as backup switch hitter DH? AA knows more than me but?????


----------



## DannyW

I think if the Odorizzi trade happens, it is just insurance in case Anderson continues his struggles, or Strider experiences arm fatigue. 

Strider has only thrown over 63 innings in a season once in his MiLB career (2019 - 93 innings). So far, he already has thrown 80 innings and with 1/3 of the season left, he could possibly get 8-10 more starts.


----------



## biggdogg

Odorizzi could also be used in long relief out of the pen as well as spot starts for Strider and Anderson, assuming he doesn't take Anderson's spot. I personally think it was as much of a salary dump as anything else and just getting something for Smith. He was only being used in garbage innings, so it seemed Snit was pretty much done with him a while ago.


----------



## DannyW

Soto and Bell to Padres for a bunch of prospects, plus one unnamed MLB player. I'm thinking it's Wil Myers, a backup outfielder at this point of his career. Padres probably can't reach him, and out of respect are keeping his name quiet until they can tell him personally.

He has had a fine career, and you don't want to hear it on the news that are probably going to end it with the Nationals.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Odorizzi could also be used in long relief out of the pen as well as spot starts for Strider and Anderson, assuming he doesn't take Anderson's spot. I personally think it was as much of a salary dump as anything else and just getting something for Smith. He was only being used in garbage innings, so it seemed Snit was pretty much done with him a while ago.



Another option is a 6-man rotation. As long as it doesn't screw anyone up, that might keep the rotation fresh for the final push.


----------



## Duff

I bet they rest Strider some. I would


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> Soto and Bell to Padres for a bunch of prospects, plus one unnamed MLB player. I'm thinking it's Wil Myers, a backup outfielder at this point of his career. Padres probably can't reach him, and out of respect are keeping his name quiet until they can tell him personally.
> 
> He has had a fine career, and you don't want to hear it on the news that are probably going to end it with the Nationals.



Another twist to the Soto trade...Eric Hosmer was to be included in that trade, but refused (it's unclear if he had a no-trade clause, or if he just said "heck no...I'll retire before playing for the Nationals".) So Hosmer was dealt to Boston.

Still not naming the MLB player to take Hosmer's place in the deal...Padre's may be in a bit of a pickle. If the Nationals can't have Hosmer, they may be asking for a player the Padres don't want to give up.

It may not be such a done deal after all.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Another twist to the Soto trade...Eric Hosmer was to be included in that trade, but refused (it's unclear if he had a no-trade clause, or if he just said "heck no...I'll retire before playing for the Nationals".) So Hosmer was dealt to Boston.
> 
> Still not naming the MLB player to take Hosmer's place in the deal...Padre's may be in a bit of a pickle. If the Nationals can't have Hosmer, they may be asking for a player the Padres don't want to give up.
> 
> It may not be such a done deal after all.



If the deal falls through, I bet Hosmer will receive a nice warm ovation tonight ?


----------



## biggdogg

Hosmer had a limited no-trade and Washington was one of the teams he could veto. SD and the Nats had 2 deals worked out with Hosmer being part of the preferred deal. Nats got Luke Voit instead. Soto and Bell are both out of the East, and Hosmer ended up getting traded to Boston.


----------



## HermanMerman

So who you got coming out of the National League? I still think it goes through the Dodgers, they are insanely talented especially if Buehler comes back strong. The Mets don’t appear to be going anywhere, and the Padres all of the sudden seem to be serious after grabbing Hader and Soto. I was hoping the Cardinals ended up with Soto… I love that team.  

The Braves can most definitely run the gauntlet in the National League, but they need Acuna to get his act together to have a chance.  I’ll be surprised if a National League team wins it all this year. The American League is a collision course between the Yankees and Astros. They should bulldoze through to the ALCS.


----------



## biggdogg

It would appear that a salary dump was part of the equation in trading Smith. AA just got Raisal Iglesias from the Angel's for Jesse Chavez and Tucker Davidson. Back end of the pen just got a huge boost.


----------



## HermanMerman

biggdogg said:


> It would appear that a salary dump was part of the equation in trading Smith. AA just got Raisal Iglesias from the Angel's for Jesse Chavez and Tucker Davidson. Back end of the pen just got a huge boost.



No idea who that guy is but then again he played for the Angels so I didn’t watch him play very often. The Braves apparently are taking on his $48MM contract over the next three years so he must be legit.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> It would appear that a salary dump was part of the equation in trading Smith. AA just got Raisal Iglesias from the Angel's for Jesse Chavez and Tucker Davidson. Back end of the pen just got a huge boost.



Yeah, but I'm going to miss Chavez and his goggles. He just always seemed to get the job done.

AA got help in the bullpen, outfield, and at starting pitcher. We are better than we were 24 hours ago, and he barely touched the prospects who are coming up. We'll have to wait and see if it was enough.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice getting additional good bullpen help right before the trade deadline.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/raisel-iglesias-braves-trade

*Braves trade for Iglesias to bolster 'pen *



> “Iglesias was someone we’ve had our eye on and it came together really late, like with two minutes to go,” Anthopoulos said.





> Braves will pay the remainder of Iglesias’ $10 million salary for this year and then pay him $16 million annually each of the next three seasons.


----------



## huntersluck

13 k's


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive win by the Braves with double digit hits & runs getting closer to 1st place Mets. 

Atlanta's next game is early Wed, Aug 3 at 12:20pm, then on the road for next 5-game series with NY Mets. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355778 



> *Strider, Rosario power Braves to 13-1 rout of Phillies*





> — Strider struck out a career-high 13 in six-plus innings, Eddie Rosario tied a career high with five RBI and the Atlanta Braves beat the Philadelphia Phillies 13-1 Tuesday night for their fourth straight win.





> The defending World Series champions are 40-14 since June 1, the best record in the majors over that span. They moved within 2½ games of the NL East-leading New York Mets.





> WIN
> S. Strider(6-3)
> 6.2 IP, 1 ER, 13 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - Hall doubled to first, Castellanos scored.





> 3rd - Rosario reached on infield single to second, Acuña Jr. scored and Harris II scored, Olson to second.
> 
> 4th - Acuña Jr. reached on infield single to third, Ozuna scored, Acuña Jr. out stretching at second.





> 5th - Rosario doubled to right center, Olson scored.
> 
> 5th - Rosario scored on Knebel wild pitch, Contreras to second on wild pitch by Knebel.





> 5th - Ozuna singled to left, Contreras scored.
> 
> 5th - Arcia homered to left center (415 feet), Ozuna scored.
> 
> 5th - Swanson singled to center, Harris II scored, Acuña Jr. to third.





> 7th - Ozuna homered to center (445 feet).





> 8th - Rosario singled to right, Olson scored and Swanson scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 8th - Contreras grounded into double play, shortstop to second to first, Riley scored, Rosario out at second.


----------



## DannyW

Impressive stat...Riley's last 162 games.


----------



## DannyW

Looking at the pitching matchups for the 5-game series at the Mets this weekend. We are getting their best starters and they are getting ours. And there are a couple especially good ones.

In game one of Saturday's double-header we have Fried vs Scherzer. And in the Sunday finale it's Strider vs de Grom. That will be a must watch game.

Braves have not announced their starter in game two of Saturday's double-header, I suspect we will get our first look at Odorizzi. 

Big boy vs big boy. It will be a good test of how good we really are.


----------



## mguthrie

DannyW said:


> Impressive stat...Riley's last 162 games.


If he keeps that up he may very well be the league’s mvp


----------



## DannyW

mguthrie said:


> If he keeps that up he may very well be the league’s mvp



Yes, they are statistics that MVPs are made out of. Riley could meet or exceed every one of them except RBI's.


----------



## antharper

They should of saved a few runs for today


----------



## biggdogg

And on another note. Will Smith's first pitch as an Astro? Yep, a homerun...


----------



## walukabuck

A yucky ending to this one,bad start from Wright did em  in


----------



## Duff

Yep. Need to get 2 out these next 3


----------



## walukabuck

biggdogg said:


> And on another note. Will Smith's first pitch as an Astro? Yep, a homerun...


That's what he do


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Getting spanked by the competition & losing ground on 1st-place ain't no fun.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Getting spanked by the competition & losing ground on 1st-place ain't no fun.



Nope. No it isn't. Unfortunately Mr. Cohen has bought himself a juggernaut up in Queens. Their success will hinge on Sherzer and deGrom staying healthy though. Still got a bunch of games left against them.


----------



## DannyW

And there is also their tendency to auger in the landing.

But something tells me that we should not count on that happening this season.


----------



## treemanjohn

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Getting spanked by the competition & losing ground on 1st-place ain't no fun.


Braves gain ground on the weak teams and lose with strong ones. They need to fix that


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

I would like to see Acuna NOT celebrate every single, catch, or stolen base like a WWE wrestler that just slammed his opponent


----------



## Whitefeather

Off to a good start tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Nope. No it isn't. Unfortunately Mr. Cohen has bought himself a juggernaut up in Queens. Their success will hinge on Sherzer and deGrom staying healthy though. Still got a bunch of games left against them.



Was hoping Braves could start winning early in the series since I was expecting to at best split the Saturday doubleheader, and expecting Anderson to have another weak outing but am pleasantly surprised at tonight's fine start with Atlanta scoring 4 in the 1st & 4 more in the 2nd-inning as Ian is not giving up runs early while making a good stand in his home state. 

Looks like we have another 4-game series & then later a 3-game series with the Mets.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

treemanjohn said:


> Braves gain ground on the weak teams and lose with strong ones. They need to fix that



Looking forward to Braves getting more competitive in this series like tonight with them bouncing back with an impressive start in the game.  Hope they surprise us & at least keep it more close against strong teams.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Was hoping Braves could start winning early in the series since I was expecting to at best split the Saturday doubleheader, and expecting Anderson to have another weak outing but am pleasantly surprised at tonight's fine start with Atlanta scoring 4 in the 1st & 4 more in the 2nd-inning as Ian is not giving up runs early while making a good stand in his home state.
> 
> Looks like we have another 4-game series & then later a 3-game series with the Mets.



It would appear you spoke too soon about Anderson...


----------



## dixiecutter

Who's tired of seeing Harris in the 9 hole?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> It would appear you spoke too soon about Anderson...



This season we never know if Anderson can hold it together & get back to his previous good form with him being the Braves weakest starting pitcher this season, but at least he delivered 4 scoreless innings before he blew up giving up 4-runs in the 5th-inning.

Was going to edit previous post to also include concerns about Atlanta losing series finale games often since June 27th so still having a high need to win games early in series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves held on for the win. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355809 



> *Acuña, Rosario lead Braves past Mets 9-6 in NL East showdown*





> with 40,000-plus on hand, Acuña matched his career high with four hits and robbed Pete Alonso of a two-run homer as the Atlanta Braves built a big early lead and beat New York 9-6 on Friday night to rebound quickly in their NL East showdown






> 1st - Olson doubled to deep left, Swanson scored.
> 
> 1st - Rosario homered to right (364 feet), Olson scored and Riley scored.





> 2nd - Harris II homered to left (370 feet).





> 2nd - Swanson singled to right, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 2nd - Riley grounded into fielder's choice to second, Swanson scored, Olson out at second.
> 
> 2nd - Rosario doubled to deep center, Riley scored.





> 2nd - Nimmo singled to center, Naquin scored, Nido to second, Guillorme thrown out at home.





> 5th - McNeil singled to right, Lindor scored, Alonso to second.
> 
> 5th - Ruf doubled to deep right, McNeil scored and Alonso scored.
> 
> 5th - Escobar singled to shallow left center, Ruf scored.





> 9th - Contreras homered to right center (409 feet).
> 
> 9th - McNeil homered to left center (390 feet).

















(Before game below)


----------



## walukabuck

Ian Anderson finally sent down, old friend huascar ynoa recalled


----------



## Whitefeather

Only team in MLB to not have a 3 game losing streak this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough Saturday doubleheader for the Braves.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ian-anderson-optioned-by-braves

Braves option 2021 playoff standout Anderson

12:34 PM EDT


> Ian Anderson endured another rough start on Friday and was optioned to Triple-A Gwinnett on Sunday.





> The Braves announced they optioned both Anderson and veteran outfielder Guillermo Heredia. Catcher Chadwick Tromp and right-hander Huascar Ynoa were recalled and were available for Sunday’s series finale against the Mets.





Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today recalled RHP Huascar Ynoa to Atlanta, selected C Chadwick Tromp to the major league roster, and optioned RHP Ian Anderson and OF Guillermo Heredia to Triple-A Gwinnett.

11:50 AM · Aug 7, 2022


----------



## biggdogg

With the Braves bringing Tromp up, it appears as though d'Arnaud took a bigger shot from Alonso than originally thought.


----------



## walukabuck

Acuna out of lineup lower body soreness or more likely degromitis


----------



## Duff

Dang. Folks gonna have to step up. One weakness is the Bravos are not very deep. Need Albies back, soon


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No fun facing deGrom or Scherzer in recent years.

On the radio, sounded like d'Arnaud had tough impacts at the plate making plays.

Acuna coming on strong lately showing us good signs of coming back to his previous fine form.



Twitter:


Mark Bowman
@mlbbowman

Acuña was scratched from today's lineup because of lower body soreness. The Braves didn't want him playing on the wet turf. He's available off the bench.

3:29 PM · Aug 7, 2022



Atlanta Braves Radio Network
@BravesRadioNet

First pitch of today's game will be 4:30 PM ET.

3:45 PM · Aug 7, 2022



Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Updated lineup for today's game:

3:32 PM · Aug 7, 2022


----------



## HermanMerman

I know it’s crazy to say and it’s the last thing I want to see happen, but if Acuna keeps having leg issues, don’t be completely shocked to see him go elsewhere. With his contract, they could get a king’s ransom in return. He’s no good to them if he is unreliable.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Blooping us to death all series long


----------



## mizzippi jb

mizzippi jb said:


> Blooping us to death all series long


Andddd Alonzo just hit the 3rd base bag with a hit to score 2.  The baseball Gods are smiling on the Mets right now


----------



## walukabuck

HermanMerman said:


> I know it’s crazy to say and it’s the last thing I want to see happen, but if Acuna keeps having leg issues, don’t be completely shocked to see him go elsewhere. With his contract, they could get a king’s ransom in return. He’s no good to them if he is unreliable.


I would have been fine with trading him at the deadline, 9 Homer's and 20something rbi is underwhelming for someone supposedly so awesome


----------



## walukabuck

mizzippi jb said:


> Andddd Alonzo just hit the 3rd base bag with a hit to score 2.  The baseball Gods are smiling on the Mets right now


Baseball gods tend to be that way with teams who but put the ball in play. Braves have struck 8 times in 4 innings. That's 8 opportunities for a infield hit or blooper that will never be


----------



## HermanMerman

The Mets are doing to the Braves what the Braves did to them in the 90’s. Dominate with pitching.


----------



## Whitefeather

walukabuck said:


> I would have been fine with trading him at the deadline, 9 Homer's and 20something rbi is underwhelming for someone supposedly so awesome


He needs to understand the A on his hat stands for Atlanta and not Acuna. 

When he figures that out he’ll be a lot better player.


----------



## DannyW

Well...that was embarrassing....


----------



## DannyW

walukabuck said:


> Baseball gods tend to be that way with teams who but put the ball in play. Braves have struck 8 times in 4 innings. That's 8 opportunities for a infield hit or blooper that will never be



The Mets season long strategy has been put the ball in play with 2 strikes. You might get a ball between the infielders, a shot in front of the outfielders, or an error on the defense...all are better than a strikeout.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

At least as a Braves fan we can look forward to the after game Brian Snitker comedy show


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Maybe today's 2-hit 2-run Braves were just distracted about having 2-days off this Monday & Thursday along with 3rd-place Phillies closing in on 2nd-place.

At least Atlanta has 7 more games against the 1st-place NY Mets left in the season on Braves home turf.


----------



## Raylander

The Braves pitching is very good. Not Scherzer and DeGrom good, but good nonetheless..

The difference in the series was the hitters’ approach. The Braves went up hacking. The Mets went up there to battle. They actually shortened their swing when behind in the count. They put the ball in play and good things happened

The division race isn’t over. Mets still have to play seven more; all in ATL. But that sure wasn’t good to have NY win 4 outta 5.. Braves better get it in gear or June and July will just be a flash in the pan


----------



## DannyW

The Brave's pitching is good, sometimes very good, but the Met's pitching is great. De Grom and Scherzer are the best 1-2 tandem in MLB. They attack batters instead of teasing them, and their stuff is good enough to make it work. Seems like every hitter yesterday had an 0-2 or 1-2 count after the first two or three pitches.

Strider had a rough day with control. But I thought there was a definite NY mindset on calling balls and strikes, and he was dealt with some lousy luck on batted balls. Infield singles, Lindor's blooped "double", and how many times a year do you see a ball hit the base?

If that ball had not skipped off the base Riley could have possibly turned a double play. it was sharply hit, or at least thrown the runner out at home. Instead, it led to a 4-run inning.

Yes, maybe the stage was a little too big for Strider yesterday. And I definitely saw some frustration. But I also saw promise of better days coming for him. After all he is just a 23 YO kid with only about 100 innings under his belt. His ceiling is very high.

And the Brave's hitters better tighten up. I am so sick of them watching them take the first pitch dead center across the plate and then swing wildly at the second pitch a slider in the dirt. See the ball hit the ball. Use all three of your strikes, don't give the pitcher a free one.

I used to love seeing Freddie ambush the first pitch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice Braves win in extra innings over last place Red Sox.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355860



> *Riley's big night lifts Braves over Red Sox 9-7 in 11*
> 
> Riley had a go-ahead, two-run single in the 11th inning and the Braves rallied for a 9-7 win over the Boston Red Sox on Tuesday night.





> Atlanta scored five of its seven runs with two outs.





> Riley tied Hank Aaron's franchise record, becoming the fastest player to reach 30 home runs and 30 doubles in a season. Aaron set the mark in the Braves' 111th game of the 1959 season. Both accomplished it at age 25.






> WIN
> D. Lee(3-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> T. Matzek(1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley tripled to deep right, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 2nd - Arroyo homered to center (403 feet), Verdugo scored.





> 3rd - Riley homered to left (426 feet), Swanson scored.
> 
> 3rd - Contreras tripled to deep right center, Olson scored.
> 
> 3rd - Pham homered to center (416 feet).





> 4th - Arroyo doubled to right, Verdugo scored.
> 
> 5th - Duran homered to right center (400 feet).





> 6th - Harris II doubled to deep center, Arcia scored.





> 8th - Swanson doubled to right center, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 8th - Martinez singled to center, Bogaerts scored.





> 10th - Arcia doubled to left, Rosario scored, Arcia out stretching at third.
> 
> 10th - Martinez hit sacrifice fly to center, Bogaerts scored.





> 11th - Riley singled to left, Harris II scored and Acuña Jr. scored, Riley to second.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-powers-braves-win-vs-red-sox

*Riley socks the Sox with 30th homer, 5 RBIs *



> Riley capped his 3-for-6, five-RBI night with a two-run single to give the Braves the lead for good, snapping their three-game losing streak with a 9-7 win over the Red Sox. The third baseman finished a double shy of the cycle after he opened the scoring with a first-inning RBI triple, then swatted his 30th home run of the season in the third inning.





> Riley’s homer gave the Braves a 3-2 lead and tied Hank Aaron’s franchise record, as he became the fastest player to reach 30 home runs and 30 doubles in a season. Both Riley and Aaron (1959) reached the milestone in the 111th game of the season.











(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

We're running out of 2nd basemen. Arcia tore up his hammy. No official word yet but it looked (and sounded according to Snitker) like he may be done for this season. I've torn my hamstring twice and it was 2-3 months before I walked without a limp, much played professional baseball.

Guessing Heredia is the next man up, they are still saying it's gonna be another month before Albies returns.

Riley is a beast. Here is where he ranks in the NL batting stats:

Hits - 3rd
Doubles - 3rd
HR's - 2nd
RBI's - 6th
BA - 7th
OPS - 2nd
WAR - 3rd

Looks like the NL MVP race is coming down to him, our old pal Freddie and Paul Goldschmit, with Goldschmit narrowly ahead...for now.


----------



## biggdogg

Looks like Vaughn Grissom will be taking Arcia's spot. That kid has been skyrocketing through the minors this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice have talent back-ups down in the minors.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/vaughn-grissom-braves-top-prospect-called-up

Braves' top prospect promoted from Double-A to bigs

1:43 PM EDT


----------



## walukabuck

Actually hitting about 70 points higher against right handed pitching granted with twice as many at bats. If that translates to the show might can ease albies back and let the kid have a couple starts against righties seeing as albies struggles from the left side a bit


----------



## treemanjohn

Grissom is a big kid


----------



## walukabuck

Grissom with the tater


----------



## Duff

Age of Braves starters tonight:

26
24
21
28
25
28
24
21
30

25.2 avg. 

Baby Braves 2.0


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine Braves win with a fine rookie 1st game. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355875 



> Prospect Grissom homers in debut, Braves beat Red Sox 8-4
> 
> Grissom homered onto Lansdowne Street and then singled and scored another run, and Marcell Ozuna hit a three-run homer to help Atlanta complete a two-game sweep. Kyle Wright earned his league-leading 14th win





> K. Wright(14-5)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 5 K, 1 BB






> 4th - Ozuna homered to center (403 feet), Riley scored and Rosario scored.





> 5th - Pham grounded into double play, third to second to first, Dalbec scored, Duran out at second.





> 7th - Grissom homered to left center (412 feet), Harris II scored.
> 
> 7th - Pham homered to center (412 feet), Dalbec scored and J. Davis scored.





> 8th - Rosario doubled to center, Olson scored, Contreras to third.
> 
> 8th - Ozuna hit sacrifice fly to center, Contreras scored, Rosario to third.





> 9th - Swanson singled to right, Grissom scored.


----------



## westcobbdog

Can Vaughn play LF when Oz returns?


----------



## DannyW

Wow. What a debut! I will admit that I didn't see that one coming. I had heard of Grissom but did not have any idea that he was anywhere close to MLB ready.

Let's hope he is another Michael Harris.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> Wow. What a debut! I will admit that I didn't see that one coming. I had heard of Grissom but did not have any idea that he was anywhere close to MLB ready.
> 
> Let's hope he is another Michael Harris.


Fatm clubs are filled with Grissoms and Harris'. MLB trams don't want to bring them up because of money. This is also why you see players bounce back and forth even when they do well. Farm ball is for top picks until proven otherwise.

Top paid farm ballplayers have to prove they can't play and low paid player must prove then can. It's a messy system


----------



## biggdogg

Part of the new CBA that was ratified this spring incentivizes bringing these kids up sooner instead of manipulating their service time like in years past. That's why you're seeing so many top prospects getting called up. There were 6 or 7 teams that had their #1 prospects on their opening day roster this season. 

And don't be surprised if Grissom's call-up is used as an "audition" for Dansby's spot.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> And don't be surprised if Grissom's call-up is used as an "audition" for Dansby's spot.



An astute observation.

Losing Dansby is a real possibility. With a season like he is having he will get a lot of attention if he makes it to free agency. He would be an upgrade to about 20-25 teams as a shortstop. And the Braves will be unlikely to match the top offers.

Sort of feels like if he stays in Atlanta he will have to buy into AA's strategy of putting names on positions long term like Riley, Albies, Olson and Acuna.


----------



## westcobbdog

Dansby is clutch and a gritty player and I hope he takes less to play at home. I hate having cheap skate owners who only care about $$$$. Wish Mr Blank would toss his cash around with the Braves like he does the coons.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves in close game to the end. 

NY Mets lost to the Phillies. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355896



> Harris' late blast lifts Braves to 4-3 win over Marlins
> 
> — Michael Harris II had two hits, including a tiebreaking, two-run homer in the eighth inning, and the Atlanta Braves beat the Miami Marlins 4-3 Friday night.





> WIN
> T. Matzek(2-2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(25)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 2 BB






> 2nd - Anderson homered to left (404 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Stallings grounded into double play, third to second to first, Rojas scored, Díaz out at second.





> 4th - Olson homered to center (411 feet).





> 6th - Swanson hit sacrifice fly to center, Harris II scored.





> 8th - Harris II homered to right (364 feet), Grissom scored.
> 
> 8th - Burdick doubled to left, Stallings scored.




Twitter:

Atlanta Braves

@Braves

LHP Kyle Muller is scheduled to start Game 1 of tomorrow’s doubleheader, with RHP Ian Anderson set to start Game 2.

10:45 PM · Aug 12, 2022


The #Braves today placed LHP Max Fried on the 7-day Concussion IL, backdated to August 8 and recalled RHP Jay Jackson to Atlanta.

5:13 PM · Aug 11, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

New players in our early Game 1 lineup. 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today recalled LHP Kyle Muller to Atlanta and appointed RHP Ian Anderson the 27th man for today’s doubleheader after optioning RHP Jay Jackson to Triple-A Gwinnett following last night’s game.

9:52 AM · Aug 13, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Encouraging Game 1 win of doubleheader for the Braves.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401423251



> WIN
> K. Muller(1-1)
> 5.0 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(26)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB






> 4th - Harris II walked, Contreras scored, Grissom to second, Grossman to third.





> 4th - Tromp doubled to left, Grossman scored and Grissom scored, Harris II to third.





> 4th - Aguilar homered to left (403 feet), Rojas scored.





> 5th - Olson homered to left (387 feet).





> 8th - Tromp singled to deep left, Harris II scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good day for the Braves with 2nd win & sweep of doubleheader. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355911 



> WIN
> I. Anderson(10-6)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 4 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> R. Iglesias(17)
> 0.2 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Acuña Jr. homered to center (442 feet).





> 5th - Grissom homered to left center (440 feet), Ozuna scored.
> 
> 5th - Wendle reached on infield single to shortstop, Williams scored.





> 6th - Olson homered to center (422 feet).
> 
> 6th - Aguilar homered to center (439 feet).





> 7th - Olson singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored and Harris II scored, Riley to third.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine come from behind win & series sweep for the Braves before coming home for a tough week of games.

Dodgers lost.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355926



> Harris, Contreras lead Braves' rally for sweep of Marlins
> 
> — Rookie Michael Harris II hit a tying homer in the ninth, William Contreras had a go-ahead single and the Atlanta Braves rallied to beat the Miami Marlins 3-1 on Sunday for a sweep of their four-game series.





> WIN
> T. Matzek(3-2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(27)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 4th - Rojas singled to right center, Bleday scored.





> 9th - Harris II homered to left center (419 feet).
> 
> 9th - Contreras reached on infield single to second, Grissom scored, Olson to third.
> 
> 9th - Olson scored on Scott wild pitch, Contreras to third, Acuña Jr. to second.


----------



## DannyW

Good road trip for the Braves, but unlike the announcers (Chip and Jeff) I cannot forget the way the Braves were manhandled for the first 5 games of the series.

So I looked back at the Brave's record since June 1st.

Against teams the Braves should beat (Pittsburgh, Miami, Arizona, Colorado, Cincy, Washington, etc) they are 34 and 5. Wonderful. They dominate losers.

Against playoff caliber teams (NYM, Dodgers, Philadelphia, STL, etc) they are only 12 and 14. Ugh...

They beat the teams they should beat, that's good, but struggle against playoff caliber teams and are not even breaking .500, that's bad.

These numbers are a quick tally, they may be off by a game or two. But I think you see the trend.

Need to find another gear...just keeping it real folks.

They get a chance to prove me wrong over the next 13 games. I hope they do.


----------



## huntersluck

I hope Morton and Anderson don’t start against the Mets that will be two loses for sure


----------



## huntersluck

I thought Anderson was going to Gwinnett anyway. What is the latest on that ?


----------



## biggdogg

Anderson was sent back to Gwinnett immediately after his start. Strider vs Carrasco, Morton vs Walker and Oderizzi vs Sherzer are slated as the first 3 starters. The starter for Friday vs deGrom hasn't been determined. They're hoping Fried is ready to go.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great win for the Braves. 

Gotta get 'em early before the tougher games against Scherzer & deGrom. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355947 



> Contreras, Rosario, Acuña lead Braves' blowout win over Mets





> — William Contreras and Eddie Rosario hit back-to-back homers off Carlos Carrasco in the second inning, Ronald Acuña Jr. doubled three times and drove in three runs, and the Atlanta Braves routed the New York Mets 13-1 Monday night for their seventh straight win.





> The second-place Braves moved within 4 1/2 games of New York for the NL East lead and put a brief halt to a hot streak in which the Mets had won 17 out of 20.





> WIN
> S. Strider(7-4)
> 5.0 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - Contreras homered to center (445 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Rosario homered to right (372 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Acuña Jr. doubled to left center, Harris II scored.





> 4th - Acuña Jr. doubled to center, Grissom scored.
> 
> 4th - Swanson singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored.





> 5th - Escobar grounded out to second, McNeil scored.





> 6th - Harris II singled to center, d'Arnaud scored, Grissom to second.
> 
> 6th - Acuña Jr. doubled to deep right, Grissom scored, Harris II to third.





> 6th - Swanson singled to center, Harris II scored and Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 6th - Olson singled to center, Swanson scored, Riley to second.





> 6th - d'Arnaud homered to left (409 feet), Riley scored and Olson scored.











(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> Need to find another gear...just keeping it real folks.
> 
> They get a chance to prove me wrong over the next 13 games. I hope they do.



That's a start. 

Now show me you can beat Scherzer.


----------



## Duff

Soroka had 8 k’s in 4 scoreless innings in his first rehab start. Man, that had to feel good to that kid


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to have another good win for the Braves.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355962



> Morton, Olson lead Braves to another easy win over Mets, 5-0
> 
> — Charlie Morton was dominant on the mound, Matt Olson and Robbie Grossman went deep, and the Atlanta Braves won their eighth straight game with a 5-0 blanking of the NL East-leading New York Mets on Tuesday night.





> WIN
> C. Morton(6-5)
> 6.2 IP, 0 ER, 12 K, 1 BB






> 3rd - Grossman homered to right (418 feet).





> 4th - Olson homered to right (443 feet), Riley scored.





> 7th - Swanson singled to left center, Acuña Jr. scored on fielding error by left fielder Naquin, Swanson to second.
> 
> 7th - Olson singled to left, Swanson scored.

















(Before game below)






(Before game below)








https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-strikes-out-8-over-4-innings-in-first-rehab-start 

Soroka fans 8 in scoreless first rehab start

August 16th, 2022



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

.@Mike_Soroka28's first rehab start = ????

?: @TheRomeBraves

8:16 PM · Aug 16, 2022


----------



## DannyW

Another nice win, but the big news from last night is the reported deal with Michael Harris...8 years for $72 Million.

I love what Harris has done this year. And I love the strategy AA has employed of locking up young talent with team favorable, and player favorable, long-term contracts. He is buying out the arbitration years with above average dollars (Acuna, Albies, Riley) in exchange for several years of what they may be worth once they reach free agency. Win-win for the players and team.

I'm still sorting this one out, but it just feels like this extension is a little premature. 

As I said I love what Harris has shown so far in his MLB career, but it's only been ~70 games and we have seen other players like this mature into average, or below average, players (see: Francour, Jeff or Heyward, Jason or dozens of other young players littered about MLB).

This deal sound like a little bit more of a gamble than the Albies/Acuna/Riley deals. Personally, I would have felt more comfortable if the deal was reached a year from now, after the pitcher/hitter adjustments had been made (see: Riley, Austin).

But even if it is a bit of a gamble the bottom line is it's only a $9 million gamble (!). And Harris's early potential seems worth it.

So I guess I have to trust AA's judgement. To this point he has done nothing to indicate that he is no less than brilliant.


----------



## James12

Question is, is Swanson a part of the future….. with Grissom here…..


----------



## huntersluck

I was shocked by Morton’s performance, he had the best movement on his pitches he’s had all year.  I would like to see Swanson and Grissom stay in the infield the rest of the year but Ozzie will get his chance when he’s ready


----------



## mizzippi jb

Braves taking a page out of the Mets play book last 2 games.  Driving in runs with base hits,  and Homers are icing on the cake.  I'd like to think Snit made the adjustment from a managerial standpoint


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice move to extend Harris for the future. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/michael-harris-braves-contract 

*Braves sign rookie Harris to 8-year deal*

12:04 AM EDT


----------



## Whitefeather

DannyW said:


> Another nice win, but the big news from last night is the reported deal with Michael Harris...8 years for $72 Million.
> 
> I love what Harris has done this year. And I love the strategy AA has employed of locking up young talent with team favorable, and player favorable, long-term contracts. He is buying out the arbitration years with above average dollars (Acuna, Albies, Riley) in exchange for several years of what they may be worth once they reach free agency. Win-win for the players and team.
> 
> I'm still sorting this one out, but it just feels like this extension is a little premature.
> 
> As I said I love what Harris has shown so far in his MLB career, but it's only been ~70 games and we have seen other players like this mature into average, or below average, players (see: Francour, Jeff or Heyward, Jason or dozens of other young players littered about MLB).
> 
> This deal sound like a little bit more of a gamble than the Albies/Acuna/Riley deals. Personally, I would have felt more comfortable if the deal was reached a year from now, after the pitcher/hitter adjustments had been made (see: Riley, Austin).
> 
> But even if it is a bit of a gamble the bottom line is it's only a $9 million gamble (!). And Harris's early potential seems worth it.
> 
> So I guess I have to trust AA's judgement. To this point he has done nothing to indicate that he is no less than brilliant.


I agree with being a little premature. 

They said the same thing about Jason Haywood when he came up.


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> They said the same thing about Jason Haywood when he came up.



I remember spring training of his rookie year. He cemented a place on the roster when he hit one completely out of the park and into a nearby parking lot. As I recall the car belonged to someone in Brave's management and the ball set off the car alarm.

To be fair, I don't think Francour or Heyward were a bust. But both of them had a very ordinary career after starting out like the Babe Ruth himself. 

Francour had a career BA of .261, and average 17 HR's 71 RBI's. Likewise, so far, Heyward's BA is .257 with an average of 16 HR's and 66 RBI's. They were a little more valuable in the field...Francour had 1 Gold Glove and Hayward has 5.

Let's hope Harris's career trends more toward the curve of Austin Riley and not Hayward or Francour.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bottom 4 of the batting order lineup did almost all of the producing like they want a big contract deal like others got recently, except for Swanson's RBI sac fly, but Braves had some nice comeback efforts.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355977

Box Score


> New York Mets held off the Braves 9-7 Wednesday night to snap Atlanta's eight-game winning streak





> RH Jacob deGrom (2-0, 1.62 ERA) will go for the Mets in the series finale Thursday. The Braves announced after the game that LH Max Fried (10-4, 2.60) will make the start after recovering from a concussion that sent him to the IL.





Twitter:

Bally Sports South
@BallySportsSO

Series finale.

Fried v. deGrom.

Pivotal Braves-Mets matchup at Truist Park.

9:34 AM · Aug 18, 2022










(Before Wednesday's game below)


----------



## James12

What are the chances Swanson is here in 23’?


----------



## HuntinJake_23

James12 said:


> What are the chances Swanson is here in 23’?



Gonna be interesting with a healthy Albies and the emergence of Grissom. Dansby has come around with his hitting, but his fielding has been iffy at times. If they are able to lock down Dansby, I wonder if they can convert Grissom into a left fielder since that’s the only real hole for the long term look. I know Grissom still lacks experience at the big league level, but his confidence he’s shown is promising.


----------



## James12

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Gonna be interesting with a healthy Albies and the emergence of Grissom. Dansby has come around with his hitting, but his fielding has been iffy at times. If they are able to lock down Dansby, I wonder if they can convert Grissom into a left fielder since that’s the only real hole for the long term look. I know Grissom still lacks experience at the big league level, but his confidence he’s shown is promising.



Good points, personally I think AA’s proven he’s not concerned with the Hometown desires and he’s going to field the best options.  I could be wrong but if I had to vote (pending Grissom continues to trend up), I think he’s the next longterm SS.  Wish they could keep em both!


----------



## weagle

Tired of Aucna's showboating, getting thrown out on the base paths junk.  I'd stick Grissom in right and keep Dansby at short if Albies gets healthy.


----------



## JonathanG2013

weagle said:


> Tired of Aucna's showboating, getting thrown out on the base paths junk.  I'd stick Grissom in right and keep Dansby at short if Albies gets healthy.



Weagle, you do know that that was a perfect throw that got him on the stolen base attempt. Give props to the catcher.

Agree he does show boat a little bit which is not all that great.  Also not being fully healed from his ACL injury does not help.  It take a full two years before he is back to what he was before.


----------



## weagle

JonathanG2013 said:


> Weagle, you do know that that was a perfect throw that got him on the stolen base attempt. Give props to the catcher.



Of course it was a perfect throw.  You know how you don't get thrown out by a perfect throw?, Keep your poor judgment self at first and give Dansby a shot to get a hit off of a struggling pitcher.


----------



## JonathanG2013

weagle said:


> Of course it was a perfect throw.  You know how you don't get thrown out by a perfect throw?, Keep your poor judgment self at first and give Dansby a shot to get a hit off of a struggling pitcher.



True statement.

If we had a decent pitcher that didn't give up 3 home runs and 4 runs in two innings. We would have won the game. 

Hopefully we will get some runs off of Degrom tonight.


----------



## DannyW

weagle said:


> Tired of Aucna's showboating, getting thrown out on the base paths junk.



I don't like it either and have spoken my feelings about it several times in this forum. What I hate most is what it does to the other team. Baseball is hard enough already without providing extra motivation to the other team. 

If you took a secret vote among the teams, he may be the most hated player in MLB. He certainly sees a lot of inside fastballs.

For a while I held hope that he would grow up and mature, but that hope is dimming. If Freddie Freeman, one of the most respected veterans in the league, couldn't mentor him then I guess there is not much hope.


----------



## DannyW

JonathanG2013 said:


> True statement.
> 
> If we had a decent pitcher that didn't give up 3 home runs and 4 runs in two innings. We would have won the game.
> 
> Hopefully we will get some runs off of Degrom tonight.



Fried is on the mound tonight. So it's the best we got vs the best they got.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Stolen bases make baseball better.  Ronald has 25 as a leadoff.  That's what leadoff guys are supposed to do.  How many does nimmo have?   I'll give you a hint.   It rhymes with Nero.  Ronald has been a showboat for sure,  but look what he's done of late.  He's choked up in the Last month and put the ball in play to the tune of about 350 or so.    Plenty of walks.   He's soing EXACTLY what is needed of him for the 1st time in his career (basically since he flopped in the HR derby at the all star game)


----------



## BassRaider

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Gonna be interesting with a healthy Albies and the emergence of Grissom. Dansby has come around with his hitting, but his fielding has been iffy at times. If they are able to lock down Dansby, I wonder if they can convert Grissom into a left fielder since that’s the only real hole for the long term look. I know Grissom still lacks experience at the big league level, but his confidence he’s shown is promising.



When Albies returns and is healthy, leave Grissom at 2nd for now and Albies as DH.


----------



## treemanjohn

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Gonna be interesting with a healthy Albies and the emergence of Grissom. Dansby has come around with his hitting, but his fielding has been iffy at times. If they are able to lock down Dansby, I wonder if they can convert Grissom into a left fielder since that’s the only real hole for the long term look. I know Grissom still lacks experience at the big league level, but his confidence he’s shown is promising.


Grissom has never played outfield. Plus he's far more valuable in the MLB as a 6 with power. In left he will have to mash to be a big money guy. I may be wrong though


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good needed series win for the Braves.

Dodgers lost.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355989



> *Fried, Harris lead Braves over deGrom, Mets to win series*





> — Max Fried outpitched Jacob deGrom, ever so slightly, in a matchup of aces and rookie Michael Harris II bounced a go-ahead double in the seventh inning that sent the Atlanta Braves over the New York Mets 3-2 on Thursday night.





> Braves won three of four in the series and moved within 3½ games of the NL East-leading Mets. Atlanta has won nine of 10.






> WIN
> M. Fried(11-4)
> 7.0 IP, 2 ER, 6 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(28)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Swanson doubled to left center, Grossman scored.





> 3rd - Riley singled to center, Swanson scored.





> 5th - Canha homered to left (412 feet), McNeil scored.





> 7th - Harris II doubled to center, Grissom scored.











(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

Good series. They took 4 of 5 in NY, we responded with 3 of 4 in Atlanta. And while Scherzer and deGrom were still pretty dominate, we proved we could at least score on them with a total of 6 earned runs against the pair in their two starts.

It don't get any easier this weekend. The Astros bring the lumber when they come and hung 21 runs on a decent White Sox team just last night.


----------



## DannyW

Let's try this again...

In other news found while skipping around the InterWebNet, the Braves have finally opened extension discussions with Dansby Swanson. As it stands right now, pending extensions with their current team, and opt outs, there will likely be 3 top shelf shortstops available (Xander Bogaerts, Trea Turner, and Dansby) in the off-season free agent market. 

Carlos Correa could be a 4th but he is unlikely to opt out of his current $35 million deal with Minnesota. Reason? He is not having a $35 Millon year, and no other team would offer more. On the other hand, Bogaerts would likely get more than his $20 million contract for next year and probably will chose to exercise his opt out option. (His current market value is estimated to $30-31 million.)

Speculation is that Swanson would likely get something like 6yr/$120+ million offers (maybe several) from the free agent market. And he would probably be the cheapest option among the 3 players mentioned above.


----------



## weagle

Hopefully Swanson learned something from Freddie's experience.  The money is good everywhere, so it is important to play where you are happy.


----------



## ddavis1120

Went game last night and it was a great game.  I just hate that there are so many Yankee transplants in Atlanta.  At least now they don't get the group seating so their cheering is disbursed.  At Turner field the whole left side would be orange clad Mets fans.

I hope Acuna learned something from Grissom last night.  Grissom scored the go ahead run from first on a two out hit and didn't get thrown out trying to steal a base.


----------



## mizzippi jb

ddavis1120 said:


> Went game last night and it was a great game.  I just hate that there are so many Yankee transplants in Atlanta.  At least now they don't get the group seating so their cheering is disbursed.  At Turner field the whole left side would be orange clad Mets fans.
> 
> I hope Acuna learned something from Grissom last night.  Grissom scored the go ahead run from first on a two out hit and didn't get thrown out trying to steal a base.


Only scored because it was 3-2 with 2 outs,  he was half way to 2nd when the ball left the pitchers hand


----------



## Whitefeather

Ozuna may have just signed his own walking papers

https://www.cbs46.com/2022/08/19/atlanta-braves-player-marcell-ozuna-arrested-dui/?outputType=amp


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

We did not seen Ozuna in the NY Mets series & has not played since Sun, Aug 14.  Reckon it's gotta be a bit frustrating not playing & losing his DH spot.


----------



## Whitefeather

He’s not the player he was 2-3 years ago. I believe him to be the weak link in this lineup


----------



## killerv

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> We did not seen Ozuna in the NY Mets series & has not played since Sun, Aug 14.  Reckon it's gotta be a bit frustrating not playing & losing his DH spot.



You haven't heard yet?

He's about to be gone


----------



## ddavis1120

mizzippi jb said:


> Only scored because it was 3-2 with 2 outs,  he was half way to 2nd when the ball left the pitchers hand



And Acuna didn't let the count get to 3-2 because he was caught stealing for out number 3.

It was a mistake by Acuna; an aggressive mistake but a mistake none the less in that situation with the pitcher struggling.


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> He’s not the player he was 2-3 years ago. I believe him to be the weak link in this lineup



Of the 285 games the Braves have played since they signed Ozuna to a 4yr/$16 million a year contract, he has only been eligible to play in 125 of them. Now he's likely to miss a bunch more.

When AA signed him in 2021 I agreed with the move, partly because his career up until then had been good, and partly because of the monster 60 game season he had in 2020. But now he is starting to feel like a boat anchor.

They can't cut him, can they? That's a $32 million decision. Anyone know about baseball contracts? I suspect they can't void the contract based on bad behavior. Maybe they can move him in the off-season if AA agrees to eat a whole bunch of his salary.


----------



## mizzippi jb

DannyW said:


> Of the 285 games the Braves have played since they signed Ozuna to a 4yr/$16 million a year contract, he has only been eligible to play in 125 of them. Now he's likely to miss a bunch more.
> 
> When AA signed him in 2021 I agreed with the move, partly because his career up until then had been good, and partly because of the monster 60 game season he had in 2020. But now he is starting to feel like a boat anchor.
> 
> They can't cut him, can they? That's a $32 million decision. Anyone know about baseball contracts? I suspect they can't void the contract based on bad behavior. Maybe they can move him in the off-season if AA agrees to eat a whole bunch of his salary.


Maybe they can cut him after the DUI arrest last night


----------



## treemanjohn

mizzippi jb said:


> Maybe they can cut him after the DUI arrest last night


They're still on the hook for the loot


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win for the Braves against another 1st place team.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401355997



> Riley, Wright lead Braves past Astros 6-2 in Series rematch
> 
> — Austin Riley hit a three-run homer off Lance McCullers Jr., Kyle Wright won his 15th game to tie for the NL lead, and the Atlanta Braves beat the Houston Astros 6-2





> WIN
> K. Wright(15-5)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 7 K, 1 BB






> 3rd - Riley homered to right center (409 feet), Acuña Jr. scored and Swanson scored.





> 5th - Tucker homered to right center (445 feet).
> 
> 5th - Altuve singled to left, Mancini scored, McCormick to second.





> 6th - Swanson doubled to deep center, Acuña Jr. scored and Harris II scored.
> 
> 6th - Olson hit sacrifice fly to center, Swanson scored.





(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> They're still on the hook for the loot



That's what I thought. Not schooled myself much in that end of the business but baseball contracts seem to be ironclad and bulletproof in favor of the players. You practically have to be convicted of murder and put in prison before a team can void your contract.

And maybe not even then.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> That's what I thought. Not schooled myself much in that end of the business but baseball contracts seem to be ironclad and bulletproof in favor of the players. You practically have to be convicted of murder and put in prison before a team can void your contract.
> 
> And maybe not even then.


MLB has the best and strongest players association on the planet. No question. All MLB contracts are guaranteed. Period. Trevor Bauer made 30+ million per season on administrative leave now hes suspended without pay, but its under appeal ....

The Braves are stuck on Ozunas contract. Period. He can be designated for assignment to the minors and someone can claim him on waivers (new team must eat his contract), If he's unclaimed HE can choose to be a free agent (stupid) and negotiate with other teams.

He can be traded, but the Braves are on the hook for the balance of the contract. IE: Signs with the Yankees for 2 mil per year. The Braves pay for the remainder if THEY choose


----------



## biggdogg

Actually, if he is DFA'd and claimed by another team (highly unlikely given the circumstances) the Braves would likely only be on the hook for a portion of his remaining contract depending on the terms of the trade. If he clears waivers and becomes free agent, the Braves are on the hook for the full balance of the contract minus whatever the signing team signs him for, which would almost certainly be the league minimum. 

Regardless, the word is that once the legal process plays out, he will be released.


----------



## DannyW

Yes...his contract is a sunk cost and at some point, now or in the off-season, AA will have to make the decision of whether the Braves are a better team with or without him.

Legal circumstances aside, if the season ended today I wonder if he would be on the post season roster?


----------



## Duff

I would say no.  They would carry 3 catchers and he would be out


----------



## hawkeye123

Big win last night..D Lee tried to blow it but the baby Braves saved the day! Great game, dont have that Balley mess on Hulu..got to watch a game on Fox & it was a dandy..Strider pitched great , Harris came through once again & Travis won it in the 11th..C Morton going today  Lets sweep those cheaters outa town!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatta relief for the Braves to get this extra innings close win.  Once again, bottom of the batting order lineup deliver most of the hits & runs. 

NY Mets lost 1 of 2 games in their doubleheader on Phillies home turf.  










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356012 



> Olson's check-swing double in 11th helps Braves top Astros
> 
> Rallying twice in extra innings, the Braves beat the Astros 5-4 Saturday night for their 11th win in 12 games.





> Olson's check-swing double to left with the infield shifted the other way brought home the tying run in the 11th for Atlanta, and pinch-hitter Travis d'Arnaud won it with a single through Houston's drawn-in defense.






> 5th - Peña homered to right (385 feet).





> 5th - Grissom homered to left (386 feet).





> 10th - Meyers singled to left, Peña scored, McCormick to second.
> 
> 10th - Gurriel doubled to left, McCormick scored, Meyers to third.





> 10th - Harris II doubled to deep right center, Heredia scored.
> 
> 10th - Grossman singled to right, Harris II scored.





> 11th - Peña grounded out to third, Bregman scored, Vázquez to second.





> 11th - Olson doubled to left, Swanson scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 11th - d'Arnaud singled to right, Riley scored, Contreras to second, Olson to third.


















Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today transferred RHP Mike Soroka’s major league rehabilitation assignment to Triple-A Gwinnett.

10:01 AM · Aug 21, 2022 


Gwinnett Stripers
@GoStripers

Tomorrow, for the first time since April 2019, Mike Soroka will pitch for the Gwinnett Stripers as he continues his rehab assignment. 

3:50 PM · Aug 20, 2022


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Yes...his contract is a sunk cost and at some point, now or in the off-season, AA will have to make the decision of whether the Braves are a better team with or without him.
> 
> Legal circumstances aside, if the season ended today I wonder if he would be on the post season roster?



That would almost certainly be a no. Just too many far better options available to keep Ozuna on the post season roster.


----------



## Stob

Ozuna is in the lineup today. Hmmm, has to be more to this story whether from AA's plans or the DUI. 

I don't like it, not because of the DUI because he has been awful this year.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Stob said:


> Ozuna is in the lineup today. Hmmm, has to be more to this story whether from AA's plans or the DUI.
> 
> I don't like it, not because of the DUI because he has been awful this year.


Yeah if you watched the body cam video,  he passed the field sobriety stuff IMO


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Today's game lineup with Ozuna in LF batting 8th . . .


----------



## HuntinJake_23

treemanjohn said:


> Grissom has never played outfield. Plus he's far more valuable in the MLB as a 6 with power. In left he will have to mash to be a big money guy. I may be wrong though



Neither did Chipper, but he made it happen ?


----------



## Stob

Snit is burning legs today, that is all. Money Mike has the outfield, give him Grossman, Rosario and Ozuna and rest your legs. I think that Grissom is going to end up in L field for the playoffs. He has also already put the heat on Dansby... this'll get interesting.

The Brave's are built for 10 years boys, this is a foundation not very many teams can match.


----------



## Duff

Lee couldn’t quite get it done yesterday, so Snit wanted to give him one more chance to blow the game today ?


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Lee couldn’t quite get it done yesterday, so Snit wanted to give him one more chance to blow the game today ?



Yeah, but I'm happy with this week's results...5 and 2 against two very good 1st place teams.


----------



## treemanjohn

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Neither did Chipper, but he made it happen ?


Larry was in a very lucky/unlucky situation. He hated left , but had Andruw Jones to tote him. There was also no serious talent at the 7 in the early 2000s


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice to start the Braves road trip with a win having only a few hits & runs in the pitching duel.

NY Mets lost on NY Yankees home turf.

Dodgers lost at home to the Brewers.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356039



> Odorizzi Ks 7, Harris homers; Braves top Pirates 2-1
> 
> — Jake Odorizzi struck out seven and Michael Harris II hit a two-run homer, helping the Atlanta Braves gain in the NL East with a 2-1 win over the Pittsburgh Pirates





> WIN
> J. Odorizzi(5-5)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 7 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(29)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 5th - Harris II homered to left (391 feet), Grissom scored.





> 5th - Cruz homered to right (366 feet).


----------



## DannyW

Grinding it out, good win. Hard to be motivated playing a series against last place Pittsburgh sandwiched in between 1st place Houston and 1st place St. Louis.


----------



## DannyW

Caught the tail end of a report last night on Ozuna. Seems he was going 90 in a 35 MPH zone, failed to maintain his lane, and his court date is in November, the 16th I believe.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive helpful game & series win for the Braves with early getaway game on Wednesday at 12:35pm before Atlanta's day off on Thursday before weekend series in St. Louis. 

Mets lost to Yankees again. 

Braves gain back ground with 2-games behind 1st place NY Mets. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356048 



> Fried allows 3 hits in 8 innings as Braves top Pirates 6-1
> 
> — Max Fried allowed only three hits in eight innings, pacing the Atlanta Braves to a 6-1 win over the Pittsburgh Pirates





> WIN
> M. Fried(12-4)
> 8.0 IP, 1 ER, 7 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - Chavis homered to left (373 feet).





> 5th - d'Arnaud homered to left (409 feet).





> 5th - Grissom singled to left, Contreras scored, Harris II to third.
> 
> 5th - Grossman singled to right, Harris II scored, Grissom to second.





> 5th - Swanson grounded into fielder's choice to second, Grissom scored, Acuña Jr. out at second, Grossman to third.
> 
> 5th - Riley hit sacrifice fly to center, Grossman scored, Swanson to second.





> 7th - Riley singled to left, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to second.


----------



## DannyW

Baseball's a funny game. The Pittsburgh pitcher was making the Brave's batters look like highschoolers for 4 innings, then on the first pitch he threw in the 5th, d'Arnaud ambushed it and the gates opened.

BTW...during the rain delay on Monday, that was a great interview by Kelly Crull with Sal Fasano. Really enjoyed it, and it was the first time that I liked Kelly since she replaced Kelsey Wingert. She has good interview skills, which is to say, ask a question and then shut up and let the subject talk.

I especially liked the story of when Sal first came to the Braves, and the 2 1/2 hour discussion he had with Bobby Cox at a team dinner.


----------



## Whitefeather

DannyW said:


> Baseball's a funny game. The Pittsburgh pitcher was making the Brave's batters look like highschoolers for 4 innings, then on the first pitch he threw in the 5th, d'Arnaud ambushed it and the gates opened.
> 
> BTW...during the rain delay on Monday, that was a great interview by Kelly Crull with Sal Fasano. Really enjoyed it, and it was the first time that I liked Kelly since she replaced Kelsey Wingert. She has good interview skills, which is to say, ask a question and then shut up and let the subject talk.
> 
> I especially liked the story of when Sal first came to the Braves, and the 2 1/2 hour discussion he had with Bobby Cox at a team dinner.



He threw 20 pitches in the 5th inning. Faced 9 batters and gave up 5 runs. That’s unbelievable how they completely changed their approach to hit him. 
I think this could be the best coached team in baseball


----------



## bilgerat

14-2 bashing put on by the Braves today over the Pirates,  Kyle Wright allowed two hits over seven efficient innings, Matt Olson hit a grand slam that found the Allegheny River and the Atlanta Braves drilled the sloppy Pittsburgh Pirates on Wednesday to complete a three-game sweep. pulled within 1.5 games of the mets,


----------



## weagle

My favorite play of that series was last night when Grissom went hard into 2nd base to break up a double play.  Kept the inning alive and allowed another score.  Old school, hard nose ball by a rookie.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun game & series sweep win for the Braves with double digit runs & hits with a day off before 1st place Cardinals weekend series. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356063 



> Braves drill slumping Pirates 14-2, complete 3-game sweep
> 
> — The Atlanta Braves are being careful with Kyle Wright, ...
> 
> The 26-year-old allowed two hits over seven efficient innings and the Braves completed a three-game sweep of Pittsburgh by drilling the sloppy Pirates 14-2 on Wednesday.





> Wright needed just 73 pitches to record 21 outs but missed a chance to pitch into the eighth when his teammates erupted for seven runs in the top of the inning, highlighted by Matt Olson's grand slam that bounced into the Allegheny River.





> WIN
> K. Wright(16-5)
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 8 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - Contreras homered to center (430 feet), Olson scored.





> 4th - Rosario scored on error, Grossman safe at first on fielding error by first baseman VanMeter, Harris II safe at third on error.
> 
> 4th - Swanson doubled to right, Acuña Jr. scored on error, Harris II scored and Grossman scored, Swanson safe at third on throwing error by first baseman VanMeter.





> 4th - Riley singled to right, Swanson scored.





> 8th - Acuña Jr. singled to shallow left, Harris II scored, Grossman to second.
> 
> 8th - Riley hit by pitch, Grossman scored, Swanson to second, Acuña Jr. to third.





> 8th - Olson homered to right (420 feet), Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson scored and Riley scored.





> 8th - Grossman singled to left, Contreras scored, Harris II to second.





> 9th - Newman homered to left (397 feet).
> 
> 9th - Marcano hit sacrifice fly to center, Gamel scored.











(Before game below)






(Before game below)


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Fun game & series sweep win for the Braves with double digit runs & hits with a day off before 1st place Cardinals weekend series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Before game below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Before game below)



Thanks BTH, for another informative perspective. The Inside Look above gives a good reason the Braves are so tough.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Thanks BTH, for another informative perspective. The Inside Look above gives a good reason the Braves are so tough.



You're welcome.  I find some helpful stuff on popular public twitter sites about the Braves which I bring over here for fans in case they miss hearing about it. 

Impressive having Grossman get 3-hits in Wed's game & Grissom getting 3-hits in Tuesday's game. No telling which player will have the next eye catching game performance.

Let's include their recently posted next season schedule below . . .



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The 2023 schedule has arrived!

1:12 PM · Aug 24, 2022


(link below for larger image)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Fa8SktNXwAAFUsw?format=jpg&name=small

or

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Fa8SktNXwAAFUsw?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good 1st game win of the weekend series for the Braves. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356086 



> Strider, Contreras lead streaking Braves past Cards, 11-4
> 
> — Spencer Strider pitched six strong innings and William Contreras hit a three-run double as the streaking Atlanta Braves defeated the St. Louis Cardinals 11-4





> Atlanta has won four straight, seven of eight and 15 of its last 17 games. The defending World Series champions remained two games behind the NL East-leading New York Mets





> WIN
> S. Strider(8-4)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 7 K, 1 BB






> 3rd - Donovan grounded into double play, shortstop to first, Edman scored, Nootbaar out at second.





> 4th - Olson grounded into fielder's choice to second, Swanson scored on throwing error by second baseman Gorman, Olson second.
> 
> 4th - d'Arnaud singled to center, Olson scored.





> 6th - Contreras doubled to deep right center, Riley scored, d'Arnaud scored and Olson scored.





> 8th - Grossman singled to center, Contreras scored, Harris II to third.
> 
> 8th - Acuña Jr. singled to right, Harris II scored, Grossman to third.
> 
> 8th - Swanson grounded out to second, Grossman scored, Acuña Jr. to second.





> 9th - Harris II doubled to deep right, d'Arnaud scored, Contreras to third.
> 
> 9th - Grossman grounded out to second, Contreras scored, Harris II to third.
> 
> 9th - Acuña Jr. singled to left, Harris II scored.





> 9th - O'Neill homered to left (406 feet), Gorman scored.
> 
> 9th - Donovan reached on infield single to pitcher, Edman scored, Nootbaar to third.


----------



## Duff

Mercy, that was an ugly 9th


----------



## Whitefeather

That herky jerky wind up of Jansen is hard enough to watch when he’s on but, that was just brutal last night


----------



## westcobbdog

Our closer wasn’t feeling it and didn’t know the strike zone last night, Snit shoulda yanked him vs just giving them a the win…


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Mercy, that was an ugly 9th



Didn't see it but read about it. Ugly indeed when your closer walks and hits batters.

For the past couple of years, the Braves have employed closers who are more finesse than power pitchers. The type of pitchers who have proved they can close out a game but are also the type who leave fans with some doubt they will get the job done. 

It would be nice to have a power closer, someone who can bring the heat or have a wipeout slider. A strikeout pitcher. Someone like Bruce Sutter, Edwin Diaz, or Craig Kimbrel in his prime. Of course, those type of pitchers are in short supply and high demand. I get it.

At one point in his career Jensen was that type of pitcher...a 98 MPH fastball, a ~2.00 ERA with 14 strikeouts per 9 innings. But at 34 YO it looks like father time has caught up with him.

If this starting pitcher thing somehow doesn't work out for Strider, and there is no reason to think it won't, I believe he could become an excellent closer.


----------



## flyrod444

Anybody know why Cardinals is spelled Cardenales on their uniform.


----------



## mizzippi jb

flyrod444 said:


> Anybody know why Cardinals is spelled Cardenales on their uniform.


Spanish.... I'm sure some sort of Latino day like "Los bravos"


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Didn't see it but read about it. Ugly indeed when your closer walks and hits batters.
> 
> For the past couple of years, the Braves have employed closers who are more finesse than power pitchers. The type of pitchers who have proved they can close out a game but are also the type who leave fans with some doubt they will get the job done.
> 
> It would be nice to have a power closer, someone who can bring the heat or have a wipeout slider. A strikeout pitcher. Someone like Bruce Sutter, Edwin Diaz, or Craig Kimbrel in his prime. Of course, those type of pitchers are in short supply and high demand. I get it.
> 
> At one point in his career Jensen was that type of pitcher...a 98 MPH fastball, a ~2.00 ERA with 14 strikeouts per 9 innings. But at 34 YO it looks like father time has caught up with him.
> 
> If this starting pitcher thing somehow doesn't work out for Strider, and there is no reason to think it won't, I believe he could become an excellent closer.



Yeah, would be nice. Afraid Strider has found his calling. That’s a good thing. Jansen is what he is. He knows how to close, that’s 1/2 the battle. I guess chalk last night up as one of those games that gets away. Main thing that gripes me about him is that windup. It’s an automatic double if someone gets on. No way a catcher is throwing out anyone out at second with his motion 

Glad they have Iglesias as back up. He throws some nasty stuff up there.


----------



## Duff

Man, not a good weekend for the bullpen. Minter wet the bed tonight ?


----------



## DannyW

flyrod444 said:


> Anybody know why Cardinals is spelled Cardenales on their uniform.



Political correctness. Or pandering. Take your choice.

I'm sure in South America they use the English spelling of the team's name on their soccer jersey's.

This is one screwed up country at the moment.


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> Yeah, would be nice. Afraid Strider has found his calling. That’s a good thing. Jansen is what he is. He knows how to close, that’s 1/2 the battle. I guess chalk last night up as one of those games that gets away. Main thing that gripes me about him is that windup. It’s an automatic double if someone gets on. No way a catcher is throwing out anyone out at second with his motion
> 
> Glad they have Iglesias as back up. He throws some nasty stuff up there.





Duff said:


> Yeah, would be nice. Afraid Strider has found his calling. That’s a good thing. Jansen is what he is. He knows how to close, that’s 1/2 the battle. I guess chalk last night up as one of those games that gets away. Main thing that gripes me about him is that windup. It’s an automatic double if someone gets on. No way a catcher is throwing out anyone out at second with his motion
> 
> Glad they have Iglesias as back up. He throws some nasty stuff up there.



His little shimmy has no bearing whatsoever on whether the catcher can throw out a potential base stealer since all that motion takes place before he comes set. So if the runner takes off while the rump shaking is going on, he'd be a sitting duck since Jansen would just step off and throw said runner out. With runners on, he still pitches from the stretch same as any other pitcher.

Never mind the fact he's tied for 1st in the NL and 2nd in the ML in saves with 29...

And the guy he's tied with in the NL (who is a pitcher several Braves fans wanted pretty badly...) has an era north of 25.00 since he put on a Padres uni three weeks ago.


----------



## mizzippi jb

DannyW said:


> Political correctness. Or pandering. Take your choice.
> 
> I'm sure in South America they use the English spelling of the team's name on their soccer jersey's.
> 
> This is one screwed up country at the moment.


I would much rather them cater to a certain race of people than I would a group like BLM or something left wing  like that.  I have zero problems with them including or catering to Hispanic people, black people, Asians... Whatever makes people interested in baseball, and  if it sells tickets, all good. Yall do realize that there is a huge Hispanic portion of MLB rosters right?


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Never mind the fact he's tied for 1st in the NL and 2nd in the ML in saves with 29...



That's true. But Will Smith had 37 saves last season, and I think everyone here got a little nervous when he took the mound in the 9th with a 1-run lead. 

I don't dislike Jensen, he's had a fine career, but I just don't think batters fear him anymore.


----------



## Duff

biggdogg said:


> His little shimmy has no bearing whatsoever on whether the catcher can throw out a potential base stealer since all that motion takes place before he comes set. So if the runner takes off while the rump shaking is going on, he'd be a sitting duck since Jansen would just step off and throw said runner out. With runners on, he still pitches from the stretch same as any other pitcher.
> 
> Never mind the fact he's tied for 1st in the NL and 2nd in the ML in saves with 29...
> 
> And the guy he's tied with in the NL (who is a pitcher several Braves fans wanted pretty badly...) has an era north of 25.00 since he put on a Padres uni three weeks ago.



I’m not busting on his pitching. As I said, he is what he is and he knows how to close. He was lights out 5-6 years ago. If he entered, it was over. Danny put it well, he’s not feared like he once was, but he is still effective. 

And I’m aware of when a base runner should take off. Probably shouldn’t have said windup.  I’m talking about his motion. He is SLOW to the plate. Extremely SLOW!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> I’m not busting on his pitching. As I said, he is what he is and he knows how to close. He was lights out 5-6 years ago. If he entered, it was over. Danny put it well, he’s not feared like he once was, but he is still effective.
> 
> And I’m aware of when a base runner should take off. Probably shouldn’t have said windup.  I’m talking about his motion. He is SLOW to the plate. Extremely SLOW!


You're my boy Blue!


----------



## DannyW

Just read where the Angels put Jesse Chavez on waivers and Atlanta picked him up. He will be added back to active roster when it expands to 28 players on Thursday.

He had a rough go of it with the Angels, especially 2 outings with Seattle. He left Atlanta with 2.11 ERA and he is returning a month later with a 7.59 ERA...it was that bad.

If you recall he was traded to the Angels along Tucker Davidson for Raisel Iglesias. As it ends up AA only traded Davidson for Iglesias.

I think Chavez is an important bullpen piece, and his month with the LAA is a result of the disappointment being traded from the Braves to one of the worst team in MLB.

Edited to correct some errors.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Just read where the Angels put Jesse Chavez on waivers and Atlanta picked him up. He will be added back to active roster when it expands to 28 players on Thursday.
> 
> He had a rough go of it with the Angels, especially 2 outings with Seattle. He left Atlanta with 2.11 ERA and he is returning a month later with a 7.59 ERA...it was that bad.
> 
> If you recall he was traded to the Angels along Tucker Davidson for Raisel Iglesias. As it ends up AA only traded Davidson for Iglesias.
> 
> I think Chavez is an important bullpen piece, and his month with the LAA is a result of the disappointment being traded from the Braves to one of the worst team in MLB.
> 
> Edited to correct some errors.



He put up similar results while he was with the Cubs prior to AA trading Newcomb for him. Must be something about the good ol ATL...


----------



## DannyW

I read a little of Chavez's background. It is interesting. 

He was drafted by Texas in the 42nd round (!) and has played for 13 years. He has played for 9 different organizations, some 2 or 3 times. This year when he was traded to the LAA, he set the MLB record for most trades in a career (10).

In his career he has earned $24 million. 

For someone drafted in the 42nd round, he done good!


----------



## BassRaider

Rule #1 for relievers & closers: do not walk any batter
Rule #2: see rule #1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves over the last place Rockies to stop Atlanta's 3-game losing streak despite recent bullpen scares trying to give away games. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356155 



> Wright wins 17th; Riley, Acuña homer as Braves edge Rockies
> 
> — Kyle Wright pitched seven scoreless innings to earn his major league-leading 17th victory, Austin Riley and Ronald Acuña Jr. homered, and the Atlanta Braves beat the Colorado Rockies 3-2





> WIN
> K. Wright(17-5)
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(30)
> 1.0 IP, 2 ER, 1 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Riley homered to right (396 feet), Swanson scored.





> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to center (444 feet).





> 9th - Toglia homered to right (391 feet), Grichuk scored.


----------



## Raylander

Strider…


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine 2-hit shutout win for the Braves with rookie starting pitcher Strider getting 16-K's for Atlanta's franchise record.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356168



> Rookie Strider fans 16 for Braves record in 3-0 win over Rox
> 
> — Rookie Spencer Strider set an Atlanta record with 16 strikeouts while allowing two hits in eight innings to lead the Braves to a 3-0 win over the Colorado Rockies





> Hall of Famer John Smoltz held the previous Atlanta record with 15 strikeouts against the New York Mets on April 10, 2005 and against Montreal on May 24, 1992.





> Kenley Jansen pitched a perfect ninth for his 31st save in 36 chances.





> WIN
> S. Strider(9-4)
> 8.0 IP, 0 ER, 16 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(31)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> 4th - Riley homered to left (414 feet).





> 5th - Harris II homered to right center (437 feet).





> 5th - Swanson singled to right center, Grissom scored, Acuña Jr. to third.


----------



## Raylander

So who is gonna take the ROY award? Michael Harris? Or Strider?


----------



## killerv

Raylander said:


> So who is gonna take the ROY award? Michael Harris? Or Strider?



One thing for sure, its gonna be a Brave!


----------



## DannyW

And while technically not a rookie, despite having played in only 130 games, William Contreras is having himself a nice quiet under-reported season. Ordinarily a young player who is batting .272 with 17 HR's and a WAR (so far) of 2.2 would be getting a lot of press but he has been overwhelmed by the tsunami of Harris and Strider.

Me? I'm just glad that I don't have to vote. Both are having sensational years at premium positions. When Harris (3.9 WAR) hits another bomb, or steals another base, I think it's gotta be Harris. Then when Strider (3.5 WAR) goes 8 shutout innings and strikes out 16, I think it's Strider's trophy to lose.

If I had to guess, and that's what it would be, I would say Strider has a very slight edge for ROY. But there are still 30 games to play.

It sure has been nice watching all the young talent this season. AA has set up this team to be a contender for several years.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Man I love watching him pitch. Straight heater with some incredible corner painting followed by a nasty breaking pitch!


----------



## Raylander

killerv said:


> One thing for sure, its gonna be a Brave!



I was thinking Harris hands down. But, Strider is really putting it together


----------



## Shadow11

Can the game be streamed tonight without paying a too much? Not available on my directv junk. Thx


----------



## Raylander

Shadow11 said:


> Can the game be streamed tonight without paying a too much? Not available on my directv junk. Thx



Apple TV.. It’s free


----------



## HermanMerman

Tonight, against Alcantara, is a chance to see how well the offense can press a stud pitcher like what the Mets or Dodgers can throw at them in the playoffs. They did it against deGrom a couple of weeks ago, but they have to do it again tonight. Acuna was able to hash out a decent at bat to start the game but Swanson was out matched and Riley rolled over on the first pitch. They have to make him work more.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win for the Braves. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356179 



> D'Arnaud hits 2 of Braves' 5 homers in 8-1 win over Marlins





> — Travis d’Arnaud and Vaughn Grissom homered off Sandy Alcantara in a four-run fourth inning, Michael Harris II homered in the sixth and the Atlanta Braves won their third straight, tying a season-high with five long balls in an 8-1 win over the Miami Marlins





> The power display extended into the seventh when Austin Riley went deep for the 34th time and d’Arnaud followed with his 16th, marking 201 homers, most in the NL, hit by the defending World Series champion Braves.





> WIN
> C. Morton(7-5)
> 5.2 IP, 1 ER, 7 K, 2 BB






> 3rd - Encarnación homered to right (356 feet).





> 4th - d'Arnaud homered to left center (402 feet), Swanson scored.





> 4th - Grissom homered to left center (409 feet), Harris II scored.





> 6th - Harris II homered to right (436 feet), d'Arnaud scored.





> 7th - Riley homered to left (380 feet).





> 7th - d'Arnaud homered to right center (409 feet).


----------



## BassRaider

Jensen


----------



## antharper

BassRaider said:


> Jensen


I know right ! At least they won and gained a game on the Mets


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice low scoring win for the Braves. 

NY Mets lost. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356194 



> Grossman draws bases-loaded walk in 9th, Braves beat Marlins
> 
> — Robbie Grossman drew a tiebreaking bases-loaded walk against Steven Okert in the ninth inning, bailing out closer Kenley Jansen and giving the Atlanta Braves a 2-1 victory over the Miami Marlins





> Jansen, who leads the majors with 31 saves but has struggled in giving up five total earned runs in his last four appearances
> 
> Jansen was replaced by Tyler Matzek (4-2) with a 2-2 count on Miguel Rojas and runners on first and second with two outs. Matzek retired Rojas on one pitch.





> 2B Ozzie Albies took some grounders before the game as he continues to rehab a broken left foot. He is on a rehab assignment with Triple-A Gwinnett and went 2 for 3 before rain halted Friday’s game.





> RHP Mike Soroka (Achilles) pitched four scoreless innings in the same game, allowing one hit, striking five and issuing no walks.





> WIN
> T. Matzek(4-2)
> 0.1 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> 4th - Riley homered to left (439 feet).





> 9th - Encarnación hit sacrifice fly to right, Fortes scored.





> 9th - Grossman walked, Olson scored, Grissom to second, Harris II to third.


----------



## DannyW

Okay...once is a fluke, twice is bad luck, but three times in a row is a trend. Might be time to give Mr. Jensen a break to figure things out. Maybe it's just arm fatigue.

I'd try Iglesias next time.


----------



## huntersluck

I am glad the Braves are winning but is anyone else noticed they have struck out 32 times in the last 3 games. I hope that trend does not  continue when they get to some better teams and pitching


----------



## mizzippi jb

1 back.... Closest we've been so far this yr


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine series sweep for the Braves with travel day off tomorrow Monday to go on an 8-game road trip to the west coast.

1st-place NY Mets lose series to Nats winning 2 in a row.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356209



> Fried, Ozuna power streaking Braves to 5th straight victory
> 
> — Max Fried allowed no hits in five scoreless innings, Marcell Ozuna homered and the Atlanta Braves won their fifth straight in a rain-delayed game, 7-1 over the Miami Marlins





> defending World Series champion Braves have taken five in a row and 20 of 25 to move a season-high 33 games over .500. They are within one game of first place in the NL East after the New York Mets lost their second straight to Washington.





> WIN
> M. Fried(13-5)
> 5.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 1 BB






> 3rd - Swanson hit sacrifice fly to center, Rosario scored, Acuña Jr. to third.





> 4th - Ozuna homered to right (375 feet).





> 6th - Harris II singled to center, Olson scored, d'Arnaud to second.
> 
> 6th - d'Arnaud scored on Brigham wild pitch, Ozuna to second on wild pitch by Brigham.





> 8th - Wendle singled to left, Encarnación scored.





> 8th - Harris II singled to center, Olson scored, d'Arnaud to second.
> 
> 8th - Acuña Jr. singled to center, Harris II scored and d'Arnaud scored, Grossman to second.


----------



## antharper

Wouldn’t it be sweet to have 2 repeats in Georgia !


----------



## DannyW

Random thoughts...

Braves are 61-24 since June 1, best in all of MLB, but all you hear about are the Dodgers, Mets, Astros and Yankees and which one of them is going to be in the World Series. Reminds me of last season and we all know how that turned out.

Welcome back Jesse Chavez. He has tossed 41+ inning this season with Atlanta posting a 1.96 ERA. Must be the water. But I'll take it.

Unless the Braves sweep the final series with the Mets, they are technically still 2 games behind the Mets. The first tiebreaker is head-to-head record so if they end up in a tie, the Mets would be the Division winner and get a first-round bye in the playoffs with a (so far) record of 9-7 against the Braves.

Kirby Yates looked good in his continuing comeback bid yesterday. He had a mechanical flaw that caused glove side misses with his fastball but his splitter was darting in the dirt. With a few more innings to build up his arm, he could be a weapon in the post season.

I think Acuna's problems at the plate are self-inflicted. His normally excellent plate discipline has regressed as evidenced by him doing something he hasn't done since his rookie season - swinging at in-the-dirt sliders. He needs to quit pressing and let the game come to him. His natural instincts at the plate are uncanny, he needs to trust them.

Did the Mets just blink losing 2 in a row at home against the Washington Nationals, the worst team in all MLB by 2.5 games?

That's it for now...I'm off to fire up the limb burner and send another Boston butt on it's mystical journey to deliciousness. Have a good Labor Day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you did not see or hear about it Tuesday evening, 1st-place NY Mets lost to the Pirates so Braves are 0.5-games behind them.  Atlanta is leading the game tonight 3-1 after 2-innings with a nice chance for a win & tie for 1st-place.


----------



## antharper

What a roller coaster of a game ! Braves win


----------



## DannyW

antharper said:


> What a roller coaster of a game !



It must have been. Didn't see the game, left coast games are difficult these days, but read the recap this morning. 

What on earth happened to Kyle Wright? Jet lag? Surely, he went out a day or two before the rest of the team.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Pirates, or whomever is playing the cheating Metz.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, scary rough ride for the Braves with starting pitcher blowing up, but congrats to Atlanta staying tough to hold onto a close win. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356233 



> *Olson HR vs former team, surging Braves top A's, catch Mets*
> 
> Matt Olson hit a three-run homer against his former club and the Braves won their sixth in a row, outswinging the Oakland Athletics 10-9 on Tuesday night and finally catching New York atop the NL East.





> When their ace struggled, the Atlanta Braves kept slugging — right back into first place after all these months chasing the Mets.





> reigning World Series champion Braves (85-51) pulled even with a slumping Mets team that had held sole possession of the division lead for 147 days since April 12 but has lost three straight.





> Major league wins leader Kyle Wright surrendered a career-high eight runs to the A’s.





> WIN
> J. Chavez(3-1)
> 1.1 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(32)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Contreras hit sacrifice fly to right, Acuña Jr. scored, Olson to second, Swanson to third.
> 
> 1st - Grissom singled to right, Swanson scored and Olson scored.





> 1st - Murphy grounded out to shortstop, Kemp scored.





> 3rd - Olson homered to center (417 feet), Swanson scored and Riley scored.





> 3rd - Laureano singled to left, Allen scored.
> 
> 3rd - Murphy homered to center (404 feet), Laureano scored.
> 
> 3rd - Brown homered to left center (394 feet).





> 5th - Harris II singled to center, Contreras scored, Harris II to second, Grissom to third.
> 
> 5th - Ozuna singled to left, Grissom scored and Harris II scored.





> 5th - Garcia grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Kemp scored, Murphy to second, Laureano out at third.
> 
> 5th - Pinder homered to center (398 feet), Murphy scored and Garcia scored.





> 6th - Riley hit sacrifice fly to right, Acuña Jr. scored.


----------



## DannyW

Braves on a 101-win pace. I will say this about the new playoff format, it makes winning the division meaningful again. Something we have not seen since 1993. Not having to play in that first 3-game series is a distinct advantage.

If the Mets play in that 3-game series, they will likely have to burn starts from Scherzer and deGrom instead of having them fresh and rested for the next series. So, like the Braves they have plenty of incentive to come in first.

Gonna be a good race.


----------



## ddavis1120

Scherzer was just placed on the 15 day IL.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Braves on a 101-win pace. I will say this about the new playoff format, it makes winning the division meaningful again. Something we have not seen since 1993. Not having to play in that first 3-game series is a distinct advantage.
> 
> If the Mets play in that 3-game series, they will likely have to burn starts from Scherzer and deGrom instead of having them fresh and rested for the next series. So, like the Braves they have plenty of incentive to come in first.
> 
> Gonna be a good race.




Agree. Big advantage


----------



## biggdogg

ddavis1120 said:


> Scherzer was just placed on the 15 day IL.



Age is catching up with him. It's become very difficult to keep he and deGrom healthy for long stretches. And if you'll remember, Sherzer gave out in the NLCS last year with "arm fatigue" and missed his start against the Braves and never got another shot. "Arm fatigue" is what has him sidelined now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice game win & short series sweep for the Braves against a last place team. 

Thursday is another day off for Atlanta before starting the 2nd-place Seattle Mariners weekend series, but still wondering who's the starting pitcher for Sunday after Morton & Fried. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356248 



> Strider, Braves win 7th in a row, beat Athletics 7-3
> 
> — Rookie Spencer Strider overcame a rough start, Vaughn Grissom and Dansby Swanson homered and the Atlanta Braves won their seventh in a row, beating the Oakland Athletics 7-3





> WIN
> S. Strider(10-4)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 9 K, 3 BB






> 1st - Vogt doubled to deep center, Machín scored, Murphy to third.
> 
> 1st - Laureano grounded out to shortstop, Murphy scored.





> 5th - Grissom homered to right (395 feet), d'Arnaud scored.





> 6th - Swanson homered to left (397 feet).





> 7th - Ozuna singled to left, Grissom scored, Harris II to third.
> 
> 7th - Grossman doubled to deep right center, Harris II scored and Ozuna scored.
> 
> 7th - Acuña Jr. singled to right center, Grossman scored.





> 8th - Brown homered to center (433 feet).


----------



## westcobbdog

Think I heard where the Braves are around 60-20 in their last 80. Not really the Metz collapsing as much as Braves being a talented team and playing well.


----------



## antharper

Go Braves in 1st place !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool win for the Braves to take away 1st-place finally.

NY Mets lost to Marlins.

Dodgers lost.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356269



> *Braves beat Mariners, alone in 1st for first time all year*
> 
> — Dansby Swanson hit one of Atlanta's four home runs and the World Series champion Braves grabbed sole possession of first place for the first time all season with a 6-4 victory over the Seattle Mariners





> Robbie Grossman, Travis d'Arnaud and rookie Michael Harris II also went deep for the streaking Braves, who won their eighth straight and finally jumped a half-game ahead of the Mets in the NL East after chasing them for five months.





> Atlanta was seven games back on Aug. 8 and 10 1/2 behind on June 1.





> Braves starter Charlie Morton (8-5) allowed four runs in 6 1/3 innings. Grossman had three hits and two RBI.





> WIN
> C. Morton(8-5)
> 6.1 IP, 4 ER, 5 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(33)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Swanson homered to center (419 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.





> 2nd - Santana homered to right (380 feet), Winker scored.





> 4th - Grossman singled to left, Harris II scored.





> 5th - d'Arnaud homered to right (392 feet).





> 5th - Crawford homered to right (393 feet).





> 6th - Harris II homered to left (369 feet).





> 6th - Grossman homered to right (367 feet).





> 7th - Santana homered to right (388 feet).


----------



## walukabuck

5 runs with  2 out In 9th to take the lead


----------



## walukabuck

And Jansen rears his ugly save blowing head


----------



## mizzippi jb

The rookie roped that one into left


----------



## mizzippi jb

And then he takes the L....


----------



## walukabuck

Yuck time to let Iglesias close


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great 5-run 9th-inning comeback for the Braves to take the lead, but bullpen closer Jansen gave the game away again with 2-HR's, unfortunately, losing the series & 2 straight while 1st-place NY Mets are back to winning 2-straight.


----------



## treemanjohn

walukabuck said:


> Yuck time to let Iglesias close


or Strider


----------



## DannyW

Didn't see the game (company) but yes, a disappointing finish. It's time to sit Jensen down and let Iglesias try his hand at closing. Snitker is loyal to a fault, I respect that, but Jensen has not been able to get it done the last couple weeks.

And now we need to get it done.


----------



## Duff

Yep. Time for a change


----------



## westcobbdog

Frenchy said our closer is like 5-11 if he comes in and its a 1 run game. 
He's much much tougher if he has 2 runs or more, we have nearly the opposite record.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves to gain back ground to end another 3-game losing streak despite previous game missed opportunity to get closer to 1st-place.

NY Mets lost again for 2-straight at home.

Early 3:45pm game today for Atlanta, then coming home with day off tomorrow.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356320



> Wright earns 18th win, Braves beat Giants 5-1, gain on Mets
> 
> Kyle Wright earned his major league-leading 18th victory, Swanson homered and drove in three runs and the Atlanta Braves beat the San Francisco Giants 5-1 on Tuesday night to pull within a half-game of the first-place Mets in the NL East.





> WIN
> K. Wright(18-5)
> 5.1 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 3 BB






> 1st - Pederson singled to right, Yastrzemski scored.





> 2nd - Grossman grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Harris II scored, Rosario out at second.





> 3rd - Swanson homered to left (385 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.





> 3rd - Harris II singled to right, d'Arnaud scored.





> 9th - Swanson singled to left, Adrianza scored.


----------



## westcobbdog

Woke up at 12:30am or so last night and was happy to see us playing better with a 4-1 lead late. High odds Jansen converts those leads vs just a 1 run lead. Hope Snit makes the needed adjustments needed with a tight game moving forward.


----------



## DannyW

Mets giving them every possible shot by losing 3 in a row, Braves can't take advantage.


----------



## Baroque Brass

walukabuck said:


> And Jansen rears his ugly save blowing head


I remember see Jansen in the post season with whatever team he was with and thinking what the heck kind of a windup motion is that? Recently got Bally Sports and started watching the Braves. Didn’t know he was with them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad having the Braves back in our time zone getting their 89th-win trying to keep up with the 1st-place NY Mets with 91-wins. 












> Acuña homers in 6-run 8th, Braves beat Phillies 7-2
> 
> — Acuña hit a go-ahead, two-run homer in a six-run eighth inning off Seranthony Domínguez and the Atlanta Braves rallied for a 7-2 victory over the Philadelphia Phillies





> WIN
> J. Chavez(4-1)
> 0.1 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> 4th - Schwarber homered to right center (410 feet).





> 4th - Contreras homered to center (439 feet).





> 5th - Segura homered to left center (404 feet).





> 8th - Acuña Jr. homered to right (383 feet), Rosario scored.
> 
> 8th - Contreras singled to center, Riley scored, d'Arnaud to third.





> 8th - Harris II singled to center, d'Arnaud scored, Contreras to second.
> 
> 8th - Albies doubled to left, Contreras scored and Harris II scored.





Twitter:


Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

2021 Braves: 88 regular-season wins

2022 Braves: 89 regular-season wins (and counting)

11:45 PM · Sept 16, 2022


Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

The @Braves have surpassed their 2021 regular-season wins total.

Atlanta needs 11 wins in its final 18 games for the franchise's first 100-win season since 2003.

12:37 PM · Sept 17, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fortunately, Braves hold onto a close win to help keep pace with NY Mets.

Disappointing to lose Albies again for at least the rest of the regular season.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356380



> WIN
> D. Lee(4-1)
> 0.1 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(34)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Acuña Jr. homered to right (427 feet), Albies scored.





> 4th - Acuña Jr. doubled to left, Albies scored and Contreras scored.





> 5th - Vierling hit sacrifice fly to right, Stott scored.





> 7th - Vierling doubled to left, Stott scored.





> 8th - Stott singled to center, Harper scored, Marsh to second.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

*Injuries & Moves: Albies (finger) out for regular season*


> Sept. 17: 2B Ozzie Albies fractures right pinky finger
> 
> Albies will miss the remainder of the regular season after fracturing his right pinky finger during Saturday night’s game against the Phillies.


----------



## DannyW

Little fella is snakebit for sure. His 2022 stat line should simply read "two freak injuries".

Who else watched the 9th inning through their crossed fingers?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on Braves game win & series sweep. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356395 



> Strider dominant, Contreras homers, Braves sweep Phillies
> 
> Sunday's 5-2 win over the Philadelphia Phillies finished a three-game sweep





> Strider struck out Nick Maton to begin the fifth, reaching 200 strikeouts for the season and becoming the first Braves rookie with 200 in the modern era.





> Despite not making his first start until May 30, Strider began the day ranked fourth in the NL with 192 strikeouts in 128 innings.






> WIN
> S. Strider(11-5)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 10 K, 3 BB






> 3rd - Grossman doubled to left, Harris II scored.





> 6th - Bohm homered to center (412 feet).





> 6th - Contreras homered to left (410 feet).





> 7th - Grossman homered to right (358 feet).





> 7th - Riley singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored.





> 8th - Ozuna doubled to left, Harris II scored.


----------



## DannyW

Grossman is starting to look like a great, low cost, trading deadline pick up.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Grossman is starting to look like a great, low cost, trading deadline pick up.





Yeah, looking like AA worked his magic yet again.

Need to find a way to over take the Mets. Going to be an exciting 2 weeks for Braves fans


----------



## James12

They’re doing this without Albies and Freddie too! Speaking of, Olson is .234 while Freddie is swinging above .300 (.333) again. Still kills me, sorry.


----------



## DannyW

James12 said:


> They’re doing this without Albies and Freddie too! Speaking of, Olson is .234 while Freddie is swinging above .300 (.333) again. Still kills me, sorry.



Still kills me too. Especially after the way it played out. 

I hope Olson figures it out before the playoffs.


----------



## westcobbdog

Olson can’t see the fastball right now. 
We have plenty of problems / issues and somehow have the best record in baseball after June 1, apprx 65-25.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun having Braves get another win. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356406 



> *Wright wins 19th, Riley and Rosario homer, Braves beat Nats*
> 
> — Kyle Wright won his major league-leading 19th game, Austin Riley and Eddie Rosario homered and the Atlanta Braves beat the Washington Nationals 5-2





> Wright (19-5) won his sixth consecutive decision, allowing two runs and eight hits with one walk and seven strikeouts in six innings.





> Braves improved to 22-6 in Wright’s starts this season, including seven straight wins. Wright threw 64 of 88 pitches for strikes.





> Wright is bidding to become the first Braves pitcher to lead the NL in wins since Russ Ortiz had 21 in 2003. The last Atlanta pitcher to lead the majors in wins was Tom Glavine in 2000. The Hall of Famer won 21 times that year.





> WIN
> K. Wright(19-5)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 7 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(35)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley homered to left center (368 feet).





> 4th - d'Arnaud singled to right, Riley scored, Olson to third.
> 
> 4th - Harris II singled to right, Olson scored, d'Arnaud thrown out at third.
> 
> 4th - Contreras hit sacrifice fly to center, Harris II scored.





> 5th - Robles hit sacrifice fly to center, Vargas scored.
> 
> 5th - Call doubled to left, Abrams scored, Thomas to third.





> 7th - Rosario homered to right (392 feet).


----------



## Raylander

James12 said:


> They’re doing this without Albies and Freddie too! Speaking of, Olson is .234 while Freddie is swinging above .300 (.333) again. Still kills me, sorry.



Me too

Freddie is gonna Freddie. He’s a hitter, not many left in the game..

Anyone that thought Olson would replace FF was smokin some good stuff. I think what you see is what you get, he’s gonna hit .250 with some good power numbers and play a good 1st base.

Thankfully, Riley has filed the gap. The kid is very good. The Braves are very good. They will be for years. It’s gonna be a fun ride


----------



## James12

Most surprised that #7 hasn’t been extended yet if he’s staying.  That’s got to be getting weird for him and them….. or will soon.  Who knows with AA.


----------



## Duff

Bravos keep on keeping on. As frustrating as it is not overtaking the Mets, I bet it is even more frustrating if you are a Met and can't shake the Braves. Keep the pressure on!!!


----------



## BassRaider

I think the lineup needs to shuffled a bit. Maybe move Olson down 2 spots and move Harris & Contreras(DH or C) up. They both have pop and maybe take some of the pressure off Olson?


----------



## westcobbdog

Seems like Olson could snap his 4-60 or so skid ( he did have 2 hits yesterday) and actually make a little contact by making a few little league adjustments: drop his bat head a bit so his bat goes thru the zone faster, he is some kinda slow loader.  Also his awful upper cut needs to be leveled, just raise his hands a little, too. At some point he needs to sit a few games imo.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves are in the playoffs with this close win despite Jansen trying to give away the game. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356421 



> *D'Arnaud, Swanson homer as Braves win 3-2, get playoff berth *





> Travis d’Arnaud broke a scoreless tie with a two-run homer in the fourth inning, Dansby Swanson went deep in the eighth, and the Braves beat the Washington Nationals 3-2 Tuesday night and clinched a playoff berth.





> WIN
> C. Morton(9-6)
> 5.1 IP, 1 ER, 9 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(36)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 1 BB






> 4th - d'Arnaud homered to center (422 feet), Olson scored.





> 6th - C. Hernández grounded into fielder's choice to second, Meneses scored, Voit safe at second on throwing error by second baseman Grissom, Voit to third, C. Hernández second.





> 8th - Swanson homered to right (379 feet).





> 9th - García singled to right, Vargas scored, Robles to third.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> At some point he needs to sit a few games imo.



Yeah, it's a grind. He and Dansby are the only two Braves who have played every game this season.


----------



## Duff

Jansen needs to sit more than a few games


----------



## DannyW

What a disappointing loss yesterday. Boneheaded baserunning, errors, runners caught stealing...Braves snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.

Could have caught the Mets yesterday. Again. The only good news is the Mets also lost leaving the Braves still only one game behind. Braves are on a 101-win pace, Mets on a 102-win pace. 

Schedules certainly favor the Mets; besides the series with Atlanta they play series with Washington and Oakland (two worst teams in all MLB) and Miami (7th worst).
Meanwhile the Braves get a 4-game series at wild card probable Philly, then Washingtom and Miami. And of course, the Mets.

Beginning to look like the Braves have to sweep the Mets next week and win back the tiebreaker in order to get a 1st round bye.


----------



## walukabuck

Whatever communist that runs my local fox affiliate thinks we'd rather watch Yankees/ redsox. Probably some Yankee transplant.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Braves bats have gone cold. Just needed two lousy runs.


----------



## biggdogg

I saw something today where Olson, Dansby and Riley are 1-2-3 in the NL in innings played. So could it be considered a coincidence that all three have been in prolonged slumps? Maybe a day off would be due at some point?

On a side note, I would have left Odorizzi in tonight's game a couple more innings. Take one for the team, so to speak, and then DFA him on the mound when you pull him...


----------



## ucfireman

Great starting pitching, So so relievers. Hit and miss closer. 
Home runs pretty regular but cant get a man on base on move them.
I dont see them making it past the playoffs but anything is possible. 
They would be really good if they would start making contact on  a regular basis instead of swinging for the fence. Contras (the catcher) and Riley are about the only ones making regular contact.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad having the Braves get a win & stop their downward trend of flaming out, crashing & burning, stopping another 3-game losing streak with their bats heating back up & delivering some runs.

NY Mets lost.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356466



> Wright wins 20th, Braves beat Phils to trim NL East deficit
> 
> — Wright became the first 20-game winner in the majors this season and Atlanta beat the Philadelphia Phillies 6-3 on Saturday to stop a three-game losing streak.





> 26-year-old Wright, who came into the season with two career wins in 21 appearances, went 5 1/3 innings and became the first Braves pitcher to win 20 games since Russ Ortiz won 21 in 2003.





> Wright is the seventh 20-game winner for the Braves since they moved to Atlanta in 1966, also joining Denny Neagle and four Hall of Famers: John Smoltz, Greg Maddux, Phil Niekro and Tom Glavine.





> Contreras hit his 20th homer in the third. Harris added a two-run drive, his 19th, in the fourth.





> WIN
> K. Wright(20-5)
> 5.1 IP, 2 ER, 6 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(37)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 2nd - Grissom singled to shallow center, d'Arnaud scored.





> 3rd - Contreras homered to right center (403 feet).





> 4th - Harris II homered to left (351 feet), Ozuna scored.





> 4th - Swanson singled to center, Grissom scored, Arcia to second.
> 
> 4th - Contreras singled to center, Arcia scored, Swanson to third.





> 6th - Harper homered to left (404 feet), Hoskins scored.





> 7th - Maton hit sacrifice fly to center, Marsh scored.





https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...yle-wright-first-20-game-winner-mlb-22-season 

Atlanta Braves' Kyle Wright, winless in 2021, becomes MLB's first 20-game winner 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kyle-wright-wins-20th-game-of-2022 

Wright's 20th 'W' puts his name among Braves greats

Atlanta moves to 1 1/2 games back of Mets thanks to RHP's historic win


----------



## BassRaider

As of now, Swanson, Riley, & Olsen have 92 RBI's. Who will be the 1st to 100, if any?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

BassRaider said:


> As of now, Swanson, Riley, & Olsen have 92 RBI's. Who will be the 1st to 100, if any?



Heard that too from the radio game announcers & looked it up at the stats web link below. 

Braves making some other good history with 2 starting pitchers reaching 200-strikeouts this season.



https://www.mlb.com/stats/atlanta-braves/rbi 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Charlie Morton and @SpencerSTRIDer are the first #Braves teammates to both reach 200 strikeouts in a season since 1886, when Old Hoss Radbourn and Bill Stemmyer both reached the mark.

2:37 PM · Sept 25, 2022


----------



## dixiecutter

If morton stalled them into completing todays game I think it was genius


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice Braves extra innings win to split the series after a 2-hr 9-min rain delay to keep up with NY Mets.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356481



> Acuña delivers late, Braves outlast Phillies 8-7 in 11
> 
> — Ronald Acuña singled home the go-ahead run in the 11th inning and the Atlanta Braves stayed close in the NL East race, outlasting the Philadelphia Phillies 8-7





> rain pouring down across Citizens Bank Park in the fifth





> Braves: After visiting the White House on Monday morning to celebrate their 2021 World Series title, the Braves will start a three-game series at the Nationals on Monday evening.





> Atlanta has not announced its Monday starter.





> WIN
> J. Stephens(3-2)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 1 BB






> 1st - d'Arnaud doubled to deep right center, Harris II scored.
> 
> 1st - Olson doubled to deep right, d'Arnaud scored.





> 1st - Schwarber homered to right (349 feet).
> 
> 1st - Bohm singled to right, Hoskins scored, Harper to third.
> 
> 1st - Segura grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Harper scored, Bohm out at second.





> 2nd - Swanson singled to right, Rosario scored.





> 3rd - Schwarber homered to left (361 feet).





> 4th - Swanson homered to center (417 feet), Rosario scored.





> 5th - Harper hit sacrifice fly to right, Schwarber scored, Hoskins to third.
> 
> 5th - Bohm hit sacrifice fly to right, Hoskins scored.





> 8th - Contreras scored on Robertson wild pitch, Acuña Jr. to second on wild pitch by Robertson, Rosario to third on wild pitch by Robertson.





> 11th - Acuña Jr. singled to center, Heredia scored.
> 
> 11th - Harris II singled to right center, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to second.





> 11th - Realmuto singled to center, Marsh scored.


----------



## treemanjohn

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard that too from the radio game announcers & looked it up at the stats web link below.
> 
> Braves making some other good history with 2 starting pitchers reaching 200-strikeouts this season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/stats/atlanta-braves/rbi
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> Atlanta Braves
> @Braves
> 
> Charlie Morton and @SpencerSTRIDer are the first #Braves teammates to both reach 200 strikeouts in a season since 1886, when Old Hoss Radbourn and Bill Stemmyer both reached the mark.
> 
> 2:37 PM · Sept 25, 2022


Hard to believe Nolan Ryan had 383 in a single season


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

treemanjohn said:


> Hard to believe Nolan Ryan had 383 in a single season



Wow, did not know that.  Incredible accomplishment.


----------



## westcobbdog

Huge win last night. Swanson has turned into a steady leader. Acuna heating up at the right time, but half our starters are playing flat mediocre ball and can barely put a ball in play right now. Hoping they can flip the switch soon.


----------



## DannyW

I have always wondered about the strike window outline that TV imposes on batters. After the pitch a little white circle is placed at or very near where the catcher catches the ball. I have always thought this is misleading because balls and strikes are called based on where the ball crosses home plate, not where it is caught. And a pitch, especially a breaking ball, can cross home plate as a strike and be caught several inches away from being a strike.

Well yesterday, for the first time ever, they (whoever "they" is) would frequently place the white circle indicating the location of the pitch several inches from where the ball was caught. Meaning of course they indicated where the ball crossed the plate, not where it was caught.

Anyone else notice this?

I think this is the way it should be done. It's very annoying for a catcher to catch a really good slider a couple or three inches off the plate, be called a strike, and then listen to the announcer's rant about a poor umpire call. Not a bad call, it was a strike when it crossed the plate and then continued breaking until it was caught out of the strike zone.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Huge win last night. Swanson has turned into a steady leader. Acuna heating up at the right time, but half our starters are playing flat mediocre ball and can barely put a ball in play right now. Hoping they can flip the switch soon.



Really worried about Olson. He's missing pitches so often, and so badly, that it makes you wonder if he is having vision problems.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> I have always wondered about the strike window outline that TV imposes on batters. After the pitch a little white circle is placed at or very near where the catcher catches the ball. I have always thought this is misleading because balls and strikes are called based on where the ball crosses home plate, not where it is caught. And a pitch, especially a breaking ball, can cross home plate as a strike and be caught several inches away from being a strike.
> 
> Well yesterday, for the first time ever, they (whoever "they" is) would frequently place the white circle indicating the location of the pitch several inches from where the ball was caught. Meaning of course they indicated where the ball crossed the plate, not where it was caught.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> I think this is the way it should be done. It's very annoying for a catcher to catch a really good slider a couple or three inches off the plate, be called a strike, and then listen to the announcer's rant about a poor umpire call. Not a bad call, it was a strike when it crossed the plate and then continued breaking until it was caught out of the strike zone.



I wish they would get rid of it altogether. I don't need help seeing where the stirke zone is


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> Really worried about Olson. He's missing pitches so often, and so badly, that it makes you wonder if he is having vision problems.



1st third of the season pitchers have the advantage
2nd third batters have the advantage
3rd third pitchers again


----------



## Jim Boyd

Ugh.. Jo and I have tix for Friday and Saturday night Mets games. 

I fear rain outs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine shutout win for the Braves to gain ground on 1st-place NY Mets.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356495



> *Elder shuts out Nationals 8-0; Braves within 1 game of Mets*





> — Bryce Elder threw a six-hit shutout for his first career complete game, and the Atlanta Braves defeated Washington 8-0 Monday night to close within one game of the first-place New York Mets in the NL East and hand the Nationals their 100th loss of the season.





> He became the first Atlanta rookie to throw a shutout since Paul Marak on Sept. 23, 1990.





> WIN
> B. Elder(2-3)
> 9.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 1 BB






> 4th - Olson homered to right (398 feet), Riley scored.





> 5th - Ozuna homered to left (412 feet).





> 6th - Olson hit sacrifice fly to right, Riley scored, Harris II to third.
> 
> 6th - Harris II scored, Rosario safe at first on error by first baseman Meneses, Contreras out at second on runner's fielder's choice.
> 
> 6th - Ozuna doubled to deep right center, Rosario scored.





> 6th - Arcia homered to center (411 feet), Ozuna scored.


----------



## DannyW

What a game for Bryce Elder! The only complete game shutout for the Braves all season. It was like a full day off for the pitching staff.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

https://thespun.com/more/mlb/look-mlb-world-reacts-to-controversial-white-house-news


----------



## DannyW

Doboy Dawg said:


> https://thespun.com/more/mlb/look-mlb-world-reacts-to-controversial-white-house-news


----------



## Doboy Dawg

DannyW said:


>


https://thespun.com/more/mlb/look-mlb-world-reacts-to-controversial-white-house-news

White House pushing for Atlanta Braves name change.  I’m not a woke Cleveland MLB fan, or woke Washington NFL fan.

They change the Braves name and I’ll burn my Braves hats, jerseys, etc… and never watch or attend their games again.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win for the Braves to tie for 1st-place.

NY Mets lost.

Dodgers lost.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356499



> *Acuña homers twice, Braves beat Nationals 8-2 to tie for 1st *





> — Ronald Acuña Jr. hit a pair of solo home runs and the Atlanta Braves beat the Washington Nationals 8-2 on Tuesday night for their fourth straight win, moving them into a first-place tie in the NL East with the New York Mets.





> Orlando Arcia also homered and Michael Harris II had a two-run triple for the Braves, who caught the Mets when New York lost 6-4 at home to Miami.





> Arcia has homered in five consecutive games at Nationals Park. The streak is tied for the longest by a visiting player at the stadium (2008-present) with teammate Dansby Swanson’s five-game streak from August 2021 to June 2022.





> Arcia is batting .523 (11 for 21) with five homers, eight RBI and seven runs at Nationals Park this season.





> WIN
> C. McHugh(3-2)
> 1.1 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Voit doubled to deep left, Abrams scored.
> 
> 2nd - Robles homered to left (380 feet).





> 4th - Harris II tripled to deep right, Swanson scored and Olson scored.





> 5th - Arcia homered to left (357 feet).





> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to left (396 feet).





> 6th - Rosario doubled to deep center, Contreras scored and Harris II scored.





> 7th - Acuña Jr. homered to left (407 feet).





> 8th - Ozuna walked, Harris II scored on Ramírez wild pitch, Rosario to second.


----------



## Duff

Like^^^^


----------



## mguthrie

Ocuna’s second home run was a shot. Good to see him heating up at the right time. Then the shoestring catch? That was a good game start to finish.


----------



## DannyW

Down 1 game with 6 left, and without the tiebreaker, Braves need to make up 2 games on the Mets. Or sweep the Mets series.

Zero margin for error from here to the end.


----------



## treemanjohn

I never say must win, but last night was really a must win


----------



## DannyW

The good news is Ozuna, Olson and Acuna seem to be awakening from their slumber. And looks like the Mets series will go as scheduled.


----------



## westcobbdog

DannyW said:


> The good news is Ozuna, Olson and Acuna seem to be awakening from their slumber. And looks like the Mets series will go as scheduled.


Otherwise there is no good news. 1 loss to the Metz and we are likely toast and wildcard bound with a tough row to hoe.


----------



## HermanMerman

They messed up last night… couldn’t afford to lose that game. Of course, they messed up by winning only 23 of their first 50 games, and being so terrible in day games over the course of the year. They could have locked up the division days ago.


----------



## Stob

Dug out tickets for tonight's game. Degrom V Fried, should be a great game. Hoping the Braves can put up a few on Degrom early.


----------



## DannyW

Stob said:


> Dug out tickets for tonight's game. Degrom V Fried, should be a great game. Hoping the Braves can put up a few on Degrom early.



DeGrom has shown himself to be mortal his last few starts. In his last three starts he has pitched 15 innings and allowed 11 earned runs. That's a 6.60 ERA. And that was against 3 of MLB's bottom feeders....Chicago Cubs, Pittsburgh and Oakland.

Should be some great baseball weather.


----------



## TJay

I sure wish Strider was back in the rotation.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I'm counting on some of ya'll to be posting some positive vibes to wash some of my negativity away.  Braves spoiled me last season so I've been holding onto high expectations for them this season, too.
















Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

6:45 PM · Sept 30, 2022

The Atlanta #Braves today signed RHP Charlie Morton to a one-year contract worth $20 million for the 2023 season, with a $20 million club option for 2024 that does not include a buyout.


----------



## Duff

Good game going


----------



## TJay

This Halloween Kenley Jansen is going as Will Smith.


----------



## antharper

Great win !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great start on the weekend series for the Braves to move back to a 1st-place tie.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356547

*Braves hit 3 HRs off deGrom, beat Mets, tie for NL East lead *



> Riley and Matt Olson hit back-to-back homers off Jacob deGrom in the second inning and Dansby Swanson later connected off the Mets ace as the Braves beat New York 5-2 Friday night to move into a tie for the NL East lead.





> Riley and Olson became the first players to hit back-to-back homers off deGrom (5-4) since Freddie Freeman and Josh Donaldson did it for the Braves on June 18, 2019. That game was also the last time deGrom allowed two homers in the same inning.





> Closer Kenley Jansen hit a batter, gave up a single and issued a walk that loaded the bases one out in the ninth, but struck out the last two batters for his NL-high 38th save in 45 chances.





> Atlanta set its highest single-season win total since the 2003 team went 101-61 to win the NL East.





> WIN
> M. Fried(14-7)
> 5.0 IP, 1 ER, 3 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(38)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - Guillorme singled to left center, McNeil scored.





> 2nd - Riley homered to center (422 feet).





> 2nd - Olson homered to center (430 feet).





> 6th - Swanson homered to left center (441 feet).





> 7th - Rosario hit sacrifice fly to center, Olson scored, d'Arnaud to third.
> 
> 7th - Arcia doubled to deep left center, d'Arnaud scored.





> 8th - Nido homered to right center (406 feet).


----------



## DannyW

TJay said:


> This Halloween Kenley Jansen is going as Will Smith.



Now that is just plain funny!


----------



## DannyW

Just could'


TJay said:


> I sure wish Strider was back in the rotation.



I think his oblique injury is worse than originally reported. At first, they said he would miss a start as a "precaution", and then a few days later put him on the IL saying he would not pitch again until the playoffs. Then I read yesterday his post-season is in doubt.

Man, it will hurt if he is not available for the post season. I consider him to be the 2nd best starter on the staff.


----------



## Duff

Dang, that’s a blow. I have as much confidence in him as anyone. Probably more


----------



## Duff

My daughter’s 13th birthday party today. She watches them more than me. Here is her cake


----------



## MainFrame9

Headed to the game tonight! Go braves!


----------



## Stob

DannyW said:


> DeGrom has shown himself to be mortal his last few starts. In his last three starts he has pitched 15 innings and allowed 11 earned runs. That's a 6.60 ERA. And that was against 3 of MLB's bottom feeders....Chicago Cubs, Pittsburgh and Oakland.
> 
> Should be some great baseball weather.


What a great night at the park! Probably the best game that I have ever been to as it was a nail biter in the 9th, shut deGrom down and got to see a few no-doubters hit out. I have sat in close up seats up in Rome many times but never at Truist, Turner or Fulton so props to my wife and daughter for getting me these for my son and I.



FYI, if you look at the netting, this is the only place with a hole, has to be on purpose. This is where all of the balls get tossed through. Section 17 and up seats 10 for an almost guaranteed ball for the kids. Young and Heredia were tossing them through all night.

Heredia is a character. He interacted with the fans all night. Was worth admission to watch him for 9 innings lol!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> My daughter’s 13th birthday party today. She watches them more than me. Here is her cake
> 
> View attachment 1179997


You too old to have a 13 yr old ?


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> You too old to have a 13 yr old ?



You’re not telling me anything I don’t know ?


----------



## antharper

Duff said:


> My daughter’s 13th birthday party today. She watches them more than me. Here is her cake
> 
> View attachment 1179997


Happy birthday to your young lady ! Hope she gets a win tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win for the Braves to move into 1st-place all alone ahead of 2nd-place NY Mets.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356562



> *Swanson, Olson go deep vs Scherzer, Braves take NL East lead*
> 
> — Dansby Swanson and Matt Olson homered off Max Scherzer, lifting the Atlanta Braves to a crucial 4-2 victory Saturday night over the New York Mets and a one-game lead in the NL East.





> WIN
> K. Wright(21-5)
> 5.0 IP, 2 ER, 3 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(39)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Escobar grounded out to first, Nimmo scored, McNeil to second, Alonso to third.





> 4th - Olson singled to center, Riley scored.





> 5th - McNeil singled to left center, Alonso scored, Lindor to third.





> 5th - Swanson homered to center (432 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.





> 6th - Olson homered to right (359 feet).


----------



## treemanjohn

They're roughing up Morton


----------



## walukabuck

treemanjohn said:


> They're roughing up Morton


Can't fathom giving that guy another 20 million to come back next year at 40 years old. I chose the wrong profession


----------



## HuntinJake_23

Wish they would go ahead and lock in Dansby, he has really come around and is showing his worth!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, rough 2nd & 3rd innings for Charlie giving up 3-runs for the Braves to fall behind while Atlanta's bats heat up delivering a 3-run 3rd-inning to take the lead 4-3, but had a 3-up & 3-down 4th-inning. Appears after 1-out in the 5th-inning, Morton gets replaced by D. Lee.

Close game with the winner breaking the season tie breaker for the postseason.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great game win & series sweep for the 1st-place Braves to go 2.0-games ahead of 2nd-place NY Mets as Atlanta captures their 100th-win of the season.

Magic number for the Braves to clinch the NL East Division is one as they now head to Miami for the Marlins series starting Monday.

LA Dodgers lost.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401356577



> *Swanson, Olson homer again; Braves sweep Mets for tiebreaker *





> — Dansby Swanson and Matt Olson homered for the third straight game, Travis d’Arnaud hit a go-ahead two-run single in the third inning, and Atlanta Braves beat the New York Mets 5-3 on Sunday night to win a critical tiebreaker in their season series.





> Any combination of one Atlanta win or one Mets loss would give the Braves their fifth straight division title.





> Should the season end Wednesday in a tie, Atlanta would win the NL East, because the Braves won the season series 10-9.





> Atlanta leads the NL with 241 homers. And the Braves have their first 100-victory season since 2003.






> WIN
> D. Lee(5-1)
> 1.1 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(40)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> HR: Olson (33, 6th inning off Lugo 0 on, 0 Out); Swanson (25, 1st inning off Bassitt 0 on, 1 Out)
> 
> RBI: d'Arnaud 2 (60), Olson 2 (101), Swanson (96)






> 1st - Swanson homered to right center (409 feet).





> 2nd - Vogelbach homered to right center (404 feet).





> 3rd - McNeil homered to right (388 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Vogelbach singled to right, Alonso scored, Escobar to third.





> 3rd - Olson walked, Arcia scored, Riley to second, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 3rd - d'Arnaud singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored and Riley scored, Olson to third.





> 6th - Olson homered to right (410 feet).


----------



## DannyW

walukabuck said:


> Can't fathom giving that guy another 20 million to come back next year at 40 years old. I chose the wrong profession



Sort of shaking my head at this news too. Not that the Braves resigned Morton, I'm sure he will be a fine 4th starter, but 4th starters don't command $20 million contracts. Maybe $10-12 million contracts, but not $20 million. That kind of money gets you a #2 starter.

Would rather see the Braves use that extra $8-10 million to extend Dansby or Fried.


----------



## DannyW

Great win tonight BTW. The Braves can start sorting out their post-season starting rotation and lineups tomorrow.

Good to see Olson rebounding to getting 30 HR's ,  near 100 RBI's, and a .240 BA. Still miss Freddie but having Matt takes some of the sting out of losing him.

I mean who could replace Freddie Freeman 100%?


----------



## dixiecutter

Sweep


----------



## Doboy Dawg

> I mean who could replace Freddie Freeman 100%?



Matt Olson is doing a fine job replacing Freddie Freeman.  He will be a better player at first long term.

Freddie wanted to go home and Matt is home.


----------



## DannyW

Doboy Dawg said:


> Freddie wanted to go home and Matt is home.



Some symmetry in that statement. I still believe, despite losing Freddie, long term it was the correct move for the Braves,


----------



## Duff

Sweeping the Mets while facing there 2 studs is quite the statement! Fantastic series for the Braves. Huge!

I also thought they paid a little too much for Morton. But, his stuff is there. His command is what is off this season. Hopefully, he can figure it out.

I sure hope AA will do whatever it takes to resign Dansby. He is the heart and soul of this team now that Freddie is gone. The leader, 100%. No doubt about it.


----------



## Duff

What is Fried's contract status? Does he have another year left?


----------



## Raylander

Duff said:


> What is Fried's contract status? Does he have another year left?



I believe he still has two years of arbitration left


----------



## treemanjohn

Just finish it tonight and be done with it


----------



## doenightmare

What happened to Vaughn Giissom? Is he back in the minors?

Great series this weekend. I love beating the dirty, rotten, stinkin' Mets.


----------



## DannyW

doenightmare said:


> What happened to Vaughn Giissom? Is he back in the minors?



No, he is still with the club. I think that Snitker just thought the stage this weekend was maybe a little too big for Vaughn at this point in his career and opted for Arcia's experience. Makes sense.

Vaughn will be on the post season roster for sure.


----------



## huntersluck

Sweep the Mets and then get shut out by the Marlins


----------



## DannyW

huntersluck said:


> Sweep the Mets and then get shut out by the Marlins



Yeah, but it's understandable. They had an intense series with the Mets and probably were just emotionally flat. Not to mention, after Sunday night's game, some of the boys may have stayed up a little too late celebrating. 

I hope they put a bow on it tonight because I don't think I could stand watching a must-win game on Wednesday.


----------



## Duff

Yep. Need to get it done. Today


----------



## mizzippi jb

huntersluck said:


> Sweep the Mets and then get shut out by the Marlins


How do you think you'd play if you just went from a crazy playoff type atmosphere and swept your nemesis to arriving at a different park after game 3 at 4 am to play in a 3/4 dead ball park that day against a half dead team?  
Some of y'all amaze me at thinking a team should win every game every day playing 162 games ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

DannyW said:


> Yeah, but it's understandable. They had an intense series with the Mets and probably were just emotionally flat. Not to mention, after Sunday night's game, some of the boys may have stayed up a little too late celebrating.
> 
> I hope they put a bow on it tonight because I don't think I could stand watching a must-win game on Wednesday.


Won't be a must win if the Mets lose 1


----------



## Duff

Dad gum it. Acuna is loafing  in the biggest game of the year. If he’s hurt, get him out. If not, trade him. Geeez!


----------



## huntersluck

mizzippi jb said:


> How do you think you'd play if you just went from a crazy playoff type atmosphere and swept your nemesis to arriving at a different park after game 3 at 4 am to play in a 3/4 dead ball park that day against a half dead team?
> Some of y'all amaze me at thinking a team should win every game every day playing 162 games ?


I don’t expect them to win every game but to score 2 runs in 2 games against a team like the Marlins isn’t what you want to be doing at this time of the year. I am glad they got it done tonight


----------



## walukabuck

They earned this one glad they get a well deserved week off


----------



## HermanMerman

I don’t know any Mets fans, but if I did, I would give them a hug and buy them a beer. That has got to sting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Awesome, impressive, come from behind season for the Braves to win the NL East Division with only one game left on their regular schedule.

LA Dodgers lost.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401423199



> *Braves beat Marlins 2-1, clinch 5th straight NL East title *





> World Series champion Atlanta Braves needed just one more win to complete a most stunning turnaround.





> They earned it Tuesday night, beating the Miami Marlins 2-1 to take their fifth straight NL East title





> Braves were 10 1/2 games behind the New York Mets at the start of June and lost four of five to New York in early August.





> Third baseman Austin Riley is the repeat winner of Brave of the Year





> Riley is the eighth player to be named Brave of the Year in consecutive seasons since the team moved to Atlanta in 1966. The others are Phil Niekro, Dale Murphy, Terry Pendleton, Greg Maddux, Chipper Jones, Craig Kimbrel and Freeman.






> WIN
> J. Odorizzi(6-6)
> 5.0 IP, 1 ER, 7 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(41)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 2nd - Acuña Jr. singled to center, Arcia scored, Harris II to third.





> 4th - Sánchez homered to left (379 feet).





> 5th - Contreras reached on infield single to third, d'Arnaud scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

*Injuries & Moves: Strider throws on flat ground*

October 4th, 2022


> RHP Spencer Strider (left oblique soreness)
> Expected return: Early October
> Strider felt good while throwing on flat ground on Oct. 4. While this was encouraging, the big test will come when he is cleared to throw off a mound again.





> 2B Ozzie Albies (fractured right pinky)
> Expected return: TBD
> Albies took ground balls with a smaller cast on Sept. 30 that allowed him more mobility and the opportunity to get back on the field and stay in shape with the hopes of making a postseason return.





> "He got a new one the other day, for another week," manager Brian Snitker said referring to Albies' cast. "Don't know if we'll know anything until he actually gets out of it and where it's at. I know they X-rayed it, and everything looked good."


----------



## Dustin Pate

HermanMerman said:


> I don’t know any Mets fans, but if I did, I would give them a hug and buy them a beer. That has got to sting.



My wife's boss man is a huge Met's fan....like season ticket holder fan. The back and forth the last couple weeks has been a blast. We may have to put him on watch if they don't get through the wild card games.


----------



## DannyW

Whew...they finally climbed the mountain.

A little off topic...Braves get very little respect. Looking at E-SPIN this morning and the first 5 lead stories were about Aaron Judge. And then 5 more in the next 10-15 stories. 

I kind of get that. Judges 62nd homer transcends just about anything.

Next came 2 stories about the NY Mets. Finally, the 37th story on their news feed, after 10 features on Judge and 2 on the Mets, they had a story on the Brave's win.

Yep...those Braves who have the 3rd best record in all of MLB. The team who has won 5 straight division championships. The reigning World Series champions. That team. 

And they felt like there were 36 better stories that the Braves.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Whew...they finally climbed the mountain.
> 
> A little off topic...Braves get very little respect. Looking at E-SPIN this morning and the first 5 lead stories were about Aaron Judge. And then 5 more in the next 10-15 stories.
> 
> I kind of get that. Judges 62nd homer transcends just about anything.
> 
> Next came 2 stories about the NY Mets. Finally, the 37th story on their news feed, after 10 features on Judge and 2 on the Mets, they had a story on the Brave's win.
> 
> Yep...those Braves who have the 3rd best record in all of MLB. The team who has won 5 straight division championships. The reigning World Series champions. That team.
> 
> And they felt like there were 36 better stories that the Braves.




Yeah, no kidding. Doesn't surprise me though. 

5 straight division titles. That is honestly amazing. If it was the Yankees or Mets, it would be the greatest accomplishment of all time


----------



## TJay

DannyW said:


> Whew...they finally climbed the mountain.
> 
> A little off topic...Braves get very little respect. Looking at E-SPIN this morning and the first 5 lead stories were about Aaron Judge. And then 5 more in the next 10-15 stories.
> 
> I kind of get that. Judges 62nd homer transcends just about anything.
> 
> Next came 2 stories about the NY Mets. Finally, the 37th story on their news feed, after 10 features on Judge and 2 on the Mets, they had a story on the Brave's win.
> 
> Yep...those Braves who have the 3rd best record in all of MLB. The team who has won 5 straight division championships. The reigning World Series champions. That team.
> 
> And they felt like there were 36 better stories that the Braves.


You are right in regards to the "respect" from the general news outlets.  I think a good bit of it is because they refused to kowtow to media pressure and change their mascot.  Now they seem to get the cold shoulder treatment from the press.  Shortly after the sweep of NY most of the news was the Mets losing and very little on the Braves winning.  More stories on the Mets bats gone cold and nothing on the Braves pitching that chilled those bats.  Almost like some sort of blacklist.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Beating the Mets is all I wanted. Anything else is just icing on the cake!


----------



## DannyW

No more Braves baseball until next Tuesday...and I'm loving it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

NLDS this week . . .


----------



## DannyW

Would have rather played STL, Philly seems to be a dangerous wild card team on a bit of a roll. Those 6 runs they hung on STL in the top of the 9th in the first game is exhibit A.

But see the hill, take the hill.

How much do you think Steve Cohen is going to spend this off-season trying to buy a World Series?


----------



## biggdogg

Braves signed Strider to a seven year deal this morning...


----------



## Dustin Pate

biggdogg said:


> Braves signed Strider to a seven year deal this morning...



Another brilliant long term move.


----------



## Duff

Starting out with 2 day games. Not good for the Braves


----------



## DannyW

These deals to young players are a win-win for both. The player gets to avoid the early minimum salary years, and the arbitration years, and the team assumes the liability of injury and the possibly of the player becoming a bust.

I think AA just pioneered an upcoming strategy for General Managers.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> These deals to young players are a win-win for both. The player gets to avoid the early minimum salary years, and the arbitration years, and the team assumes the liability of injury and the possibly of the player becoming a bust.
> 
> I think AA just pioneered an upcoming strategy for General Managers.



I was thinking the exact same this morning. This will become a trend


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> These deals to young players are a win-win for both. The player gets to avoid the early minimum salary years, and the arbitration years, and the team assumes the liability of injury and the possibly of the player becoming a bust.
> 
> I think AA just pioneered an upcoming strategy for General Managers.


It's a great strategy IF it works out. He's signed a lot of unproven players to average contract.  Luckily the Braves have gambling money


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> It's a great strategy IF it works out. He's signed a lot of unproven players to average contract.  Luckily the Braves have gambling money



True. There is bound to be one of them that turns out a "flash in the pan" or one that battles injuries. If they can avoid multiplies it will be worth it. It definitely is a gamble


----------



## Duff

I sure hope AA has intentions of signing Dansby. Kind of worries me with all these long term deals being thrown around


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Early after lunchtime NLDS game today for the Braves.  Let's start off well winning these home games, but hope tomorrow's rain forecast does not cause problems. Phillies starting pitcher Wheeler for Wed & Nola for Game 3 expected to be more challenging.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> True. There is bound to be one of them that turns out a "flash in the pan" or one that battles injuries. If they can avoid multiplies it will be worth it. It definitely is a gamble



True, but since they are handing out mostly average contracts as TMJ said, it's a gamble for both sides. If Michael Harris has a Jeff Francoeur career, he's ahead. If his career more closely follows that of Mookie Betts, he left some money on the table.

I'm sure that's how AA is selling the approach. "Look, we're going to buy out your early and arbitration years. It gives you financial security for life in case you get injured, or in case your career doesn't go as well as you hope. But don't worry about the upside because if you play well, the contract is short enough that you get paid off when you enter free agency at 28-30 years old."

The only one I feel badly about is Albies. It just felt like they took advantage of him.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> True, but since they are handing out mostly average contracts as TMJ said, it's a gamble for both sides. If Michael Harris has a Jeff Francoeur career, he's ahead. If his career more closely follows that of Mookie Betts, he left some money on the table.
> 
> I'm sure that's how AA is selling the approach. "Look, we're going to buy out your early and arbitration years. It gives you financial security for life in case you get injured, or in case your career doesn't go as well as you hope. But don't worry about the upside because if you play well, the contract is short enough that you get paid off when you enter free agency at 28-30 years old."
> 
> The only one I feel badly about is Albies. It just felt like they took advantage of him.




True. But there is a lot more Jeff Francoeurs than Mookie Betts'


----------



## Duff

I honestly think its brilliant of AA. Most mid market teams have a huge fall off after winning or playing in a world series. He has pretty much nailed down, at the very least, a "good" team for the next several years


----------



## Dustin Pate

Braves coming out looking like a steaming pile today.


----------



## HermanMerman

Fried couldn’t locate, and the Phillies made him pay. And the Bravos keep getting runners in scoring position but can’t do anything about it. Contreras did get the raw end of the deal in his first at bat. Bases loaded, 2-1 count, and took a ball three inches inside but got called a strike. It changed the whole dynamic of the at bat.


----------



## SLY22

Gonna take a few minutes to get back in the swing of things after a few days off.


----------



## SLY22

Knocking the rust off now!!


----------



## Resica

Go Phillies!


----------



## HermanMerman

Must win game tomorrow for the Braves. They have Wheeler and Nola to contend with, but they have beaten better duos before. Time to buckle up. If they can get to the bullpen early then they have a chance.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Just reported Matzek is undergoing Tommy John surgery today. Really hate it for him.


----------



## DannyW

Dustin Pate said:


> Just reported Matzek is undergoing Tommy John surgery today. Really hate it for him.



Crud. Well, Luke Jackson should be back sometime next year. And hopefully Mike Soroka.

Kinda figured something was wrong. He has been struggling for unexplained reasons. Last year at this time he was lights out.


----------



## HermanMerman

Dustin Pate said:


> Just reported Matzek is undergoing Tommy John surgery today. Really hate it for him.



After the Braves won the NLCS, I remember Dan Plesac on MLB network saying Tyler Matzek should never buy a beer in the city of Atlanta ever again. They wouldn’t have gotten to the WS without him… he is a legend.


----------



## HermanMerman

They gotta pitch Harper inside. He’s standing on the plate and they keep creeping pitches over the outer half and he’s mashing them. Make him prove he can pull a fastball, or start burying curveballs and sliders on his back foot.


----------



## treemanjohn

HermanMerman said:


> They gotta pitch Harper inside. He’s standing on the plate and they keep creeping pitches over the outer half and he’s mashing them. Make him prove he can pull a fastball, or start burying curveballs and sliders on his back foot.


You better not miss that pitch.  Middle in and he hits it into the parking lot


----------



## ucfireman

Braves finally putting the ball in play and moving runners instead of swinging for the fence. 
Even if it is a accident.


----------



## Duff

What a game!


----------



## antharper

That was a great game , good pitching , timely hitting and great defense almost always equals a W


----------



## westcobbdog

The fans bought the juice last night, too. 
The road to the top is tougher this year but either way we finally have a well led solid gold sports franchise in this city.


----------



## Shadow11

westcobbdog said:


> The fans bought the juice last night, too.
> The road to the top is tougher this year but either way we finally have a well led solid gold sports franchise in this city.


Yeah they did. I googled braves news b4 game yesterday, and one of the top stories was a Philadelphia column about how bad the braves fans are, and how tickets were only 14.00 the day before. Bunch of crap!


----------



## TJay

I sure would like to see the Braves beat Aaron Nola in his house.


----------



## HermanMerman

westcobbdog said:


> The fans bought the juice last night, too.
> The road to the top is tougher this year but either way we finally have a well led solid gold sports franchise in this city.



You got that right. I have been obsessed with baseball since I was five years old and I have the Braves in the 90’s to thank for that. Now my son is falling head over heels for it because of them. With the way they have locked up talent, they will be legit for the next decade.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves had a much better improvement in their Game-2 win.

Hope Atlanta can get their day games delayed to evening / night games. 

Dodgers lost.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401467568



> *Wright outduels Wheeler, Braves blank Phils 3-0 to even NLDS*
> 
> Kyle Wright, baseball’s only 20-game winner, threw six brilliant innings to outduel Zack Wheeler as the Braves evened their NL Division Series at one game apiece, blanking the Philadelphia Phillies 3-0






> WIN
> K. Wright(1-0)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> K. Jansen(1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> Team RISP: 3-4 (Riley 1-1, Harris II 0-1, d'Arnaud 1-1, Olson 1-1)
> Team LOB: 4






> 6th - Olson singled to right, Acuña Jr. scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 6th - Riley reached on infield single to pitcher, Swanson scored, Olson to second.
> 
> 6th - d'Arnaud singled to center, Olson scored, Riley to third.


----------



## Duff

Snit got a hard decision with Strider/Morton. Either way he goes, I would have them on a short leash


----------



## hawkeye123

I would start Strider and like you say 1st sign of trouble yank him..bet he doesnt struggle..that young man from Clemson has got fire in his belly & his arm! Like Smoltz said last pm , Morton has had a bad year! Gives up a 4 spot  a game..no brainer if Strider is at least 80%


----------



## Duff

Only thing is, Strider probably wouldn't go more than 5 innings and then you have back to back games following. Bullpen will be worked for sure. BUT-the way Morton has been pitching, he will probably throw 100 pitches in 5 innings. 

I'm with you, I believe I would start Strider


----------



## DannyW

It's a fun time of the season with every game being a 'must win'. While that's not technically correct, it sure feels like it's true. And it's going to be that way every game until the season is over.

If Strider's oblique injury was indeed just a twinge, 30 days is enough time to heal. I personally would start Strider and let him go until he gets into trouble. If that's 4 innings or 7 innings, whatever. He is a young man coming off 4 weeks of rest.

However, I wouldn't be surprised to see him struggle for an inning or two until he gets back into a rhythm after not pitching for a month.

Realistically the Braves only have 3 starters left on the post-season roster to pitch the Friday and Saturday games...Morton, Strider and Odorizzi. You have to pitch Strider in one of those games...right?


----------



## dixiecutter

They gonna try to shoe-horn us into day-games the whole way through?


----------



## elfiii

antharper said:


> That was a great game , good pitching , timely hitting and great defense almost always equals a W



The break after Wheeler dinged Acuna rattled Wheeler. He fell apart pretty quick after that plus the Braves quit trying to hit the long ball and took what he was giving them. What's that old cheer? We need a single, just a little single s-i-n-g-l-e single, single single!


----------



## DannyW

Saw an interesting summary on the Braves roster this morning:

SP Strider, $75M thru '28 
SP Fried, control thru '24 
SP Wright, control thru '26 
LF Ozuna, $33M thru '24 
CF Harris, $72M thru '30 
RF Acuna, $78M thru '26 
3B Riley, $212M thru '32 
2B Albies, $25M thru '25 
1B Olson, $153M thru '30 
C Contreras, control thru '27
SS Grissom, control thru '27

That's every position, plus 3 starting pitchers, locked up for at least 2 more seasons.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not heard, appears the Braves are putting their better foot forward for starting pitching in Game-3 on the road. 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

#Back2Battle

Spencer Strider

9:38 AM · Oct 14, 2022


----------



## JonathanG2013

Need one of the strider 16k games again.


----------



## dixiecutter

Day game. Tomorrow day game. Sunday day game. On and on and on.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I’ve noticed the umpire checking the pitcher’s hand as he comes off the field. Looking for foreign substances? What gives him suspicion?


----------



## antharper

Phillies showed up today ?


----------



## Duff

Oh boy


----------



## Resica

Braves will come back again, probably.


----------



## Whitefeather

Baroque Brass said:


> I’ve noticed the umpire checking the pitcher’s hand as he comes off the field. Looking for foreign substances? What gives him suspicion?


They outlawed sticky stuff last year so, they check every pitcher after each inning to make sure they’re clean


----------



## Shadow11

Well. Not much to say except bring it back home tomorrow! 

They've given Snit a good reason to get fired up so far....slamming bats down....flipping birds...etc. 

Just bring it tomorrow dadgum it!

Chop on!


----------



## DannyW

What the heck happened? I watched Strider dominate the first 6 hitters, they could not touch him, then I stepped away for a few minutes. When I returned it was 6-0. 

How did he go that bad, that fast?


----------



## walukabuck

Thinking the rust started to show. One thing about strider is the time or two he ain't had it, it gets ugly quick. Having Morton going  tomorrow doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## HermanMerman

So as far as the lineup goes… Ozuna and Grissom cannot be in the starting lineup tomorrow. They can leave the top of the order alone, or move Swanson out of the two hole and put someone else in that is willing to not strike out and get on base in front of Olson. Olson is consistently having the best at bats at this point. Moving Swanson is probably a bad move though… I don’t know who else they can put there that is grooving at the moment.  Harris and Riley are both scuffling and don’t make much sense. Riley needs to take a deep breath and start working an at bat, he is pressing right now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No fun getting spanked & blown out by the Phillies.


----------



## dixiecutter

HermanMerman said:


> So as far as the lineup goes… Ozuna and Grissom cannot be in the starting lineup tomorrow. They can leave the top of the order alone, or move Swanson out of the two hole and put someone else in that is willing to not strike out and get on base in front of Olson. Olson is consistently having the best at bats at this point. Moving Swanson is probably a bad move though… I don’t know who else they can put there that is grooving at the moment.  Harris and Riley are both scuffling and don’t make much sense. Riley needs to take a deep breath and start working an at bat, he is pressing right now.


Drop Ozuna and Grissom 100.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> What the heck happened? I watched Strider dominate the first 6 hitters, they could not touch him, then I stepped away for a few minutes. When I returned it was 6-0.
> 
> How did he go that bad, that fast?


Fatigue


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dodgers lost their Game-3, too.

Braves down to their last starting pitcher Morton.  Reckon they cannot have Ian Anderson as a backup since he's not on the postseason roster.

Hope it's not a short playoffs season for Atlanta. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-2022-nl-division-series-roster 



> Here is the full 26-man roster:





> *PITCHERS (12):* RH Jesse Chavez, LH Max Fried, RH Raisel Iglesias, RH Kenley Jansen, LH Dylan Lee, RH Collin McHugh, LH A.J. Minter, RH Charlie Morton, RH Jake Odorizzi, RH Jackson Stephens, RH Spencer Strider, RH Kyle Wright


----------



## treemanjohn

Snit snitkered again. Should have let Morton take the hill....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Early Saturday Game-4 for Braves at 2:07 pm.


----------



## HermanMerman

That’s as good of a lineup as we have. Swanson should stay in the second hole, I’m contradicting myself but he’s been too good for too long to move him now. The starting pitching has been the let down so far…Morton has to come through today. You have to give the Phillies credit though, they are on fire. If they hit like they did yesterday then you tip your cap and wish them luck.


----------



## mizzippi jb

the Mets have already lost.  So if the dodgers lose, I'll be ok with us losing ?


----------



## DannyW

This is it...we'll know in about 3 hours if the season continues for the Braves. I really like their chances if they can win today. And this is not the Thor we knew as a Met. He is very beatable.


----------



## Shadow11

Oh my. This ump is only giving Morton a 10"x10" zone. Blast off!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

DannyW said:


> This is it...we'll know in about 3 hours if the season continues for the Braves. I really like their chances if they can win today. And this is not the Thor we knew as a Met. He is very beatable.


Kinda strange seeing him throwing 76 mph curve balls


----------



## Duff

Man, the high powered bats are cold as ice


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> Man, the high powered bats are cold as ice


may want to clarify "on the Braves side"


----------



## Stob

It's over. Too long of a break and all day games, this works out perfect for MLB.


----------



## Shadow11

Acuna sitting on his you-know-what! Inside the park homer. I absolutely hate that guy. Get rid of him!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Shadow11 said:


> Acuna sitting on his you-know-what! Inside the park homer. I absolutely hate that guy. Get rid of him!



I was really hoping he would grow out of it, but at this point it’s just getting old. He is extremely lazy and makes a ton of bone head moves.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Post season comes down to who's hot.   Just ask the Phillies and Padres.   Back to the AU Ole Miss game!


----------



## DannyW

Dustin Pate said:


> I was really hoping he would grow out of it, but at this point it’s just getting old. He is extremely lazy and makes a ton of bone head moves.



How many line drives have you seen him charge, pull up, and the ball nearly hits him in the foot? He will not lay out for a ball.


----------



## Shadow11




----------



## LEGHORN

That’s pretty bad.


----------



## Shadow11




----------



## westcobbdog

With the season on the line I dont want Uncle Charlie starting the game. We just ran out of steam late season.


----------



## TinKnocker

Braves got 2 wide receivers out?


----------



## Resica

Can't believe it. Would have never bet the Phils would win. How many games out did they finish. 12?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Shadow11 said:


> View attachment 1183165View attachment 1183166


MLB umpires and NFL referees are both "encouraged" to keep games and series close to keep viewership up and make more money. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! There, I said it!


----------



## walukabuck

westcobbdog said:


> With the season on the line I dont want Uncle Charlie starting the game. We just ran out of steam late season.


I don't want him starting a game in April much less October yet they re-signed him


----------



## Raylander

Tough way to go..

Braves really went stale with the 5 days off. Hat tip to the Phillies. They’re hitting on all cylinders right now.

Braves will be right back in it this time next season. Lots to look forward to for the next 5 years


----------



## HermanMerman

walukabuck said:


> I don't want him starting a game in April much less October yet they re-signed him



Re-signing him was surprising. But Wright gained a ton of knowledge by having Morton around this year. He will bring the younger guys further along next year… at least this is me being optimistic. You are looking at a rotation of Fried, Wright, Strider, Soroka, and Morton next year. As long as Soroka returns to form, that is going to be the best rotation in the game.  And I’m not even figuring Ian Anderson into the equation.

Hats off to the Phillies. They straight up out played the Bravos.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Phillies peaking at the right time in the postseason, doing what the Braves could not do this year. 

Reckon Atlanta ran out of gas, among other things, in this long grind.  Congrats to the team winning their 5th straight division 1st-place title.  Looking forward to Braves coming back with more winning next season.


----------



## ucfireman

HermanMerman said:


> Hats off to the Phillies. They straight up out played the Bravos.


Exactly.
Braves need to learn how to get men on base and then move them over instead of the accidental man on base and home run. 
Also RUN to first base on a ground ball. Make the defense make the play, They may fumble the ball or throw it away. They did last night and Acuna got an infield hit on a bad throw that he should have been out on. Even after trotting to first. 

That inside the park home un was all Acuna's fault. He didn't move until the ball got away from Harris. 
First one I have ever seen (at the time it happened), pretty neat.


----------



## Whitefeather

Great season regardless of the ending. It takes an elite team and lots of luck to repeat as World Champs. They just ran out of gas this week. 5 straight Division championships is nothing to be depressed about. They’ll be in it for the next 5-6 years and hopefully get another 1 or 2. 

Having said that…I find it incredibly strange the defending champs had to play 4 daytime games. While the Yankees got prime time night games. The udder disrespect for this Atlanta team is truly disgusting. As for me…I’m routing for anyone other than the Yankees or Phillies from here on out.


----------



## Stob

Whitefeather said:


> Having said that…I find it incredibly strange the defending champs had to play 4 daytime games. While the Yankees got prime time night games. The udder disrespect for this Atlanta team is truly disgusting. As for me…I’m routing for anyone other than the Yankees or Phillies from here on out.



I honestly think that this with the additional days off was not only their demise but seems to be the demise of 3 of 4 of the big boys. I can see teams sandbagging next year so that they do not have to sit for almost a week. 

This is awesome for MLB but sucks for the teams who played their best ball through 161!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Dodgers lost.... Mets didn't win the division. I'm good!


----------



## DannyW

After having some time to reflect on this series, I think there is a simple way to summarize the way the Brave's played.

With the exception of Kyle Wright, our starting pitching was terrible (Fried/Morton/Strider = 13.5 ERA) but our hitters made up for that by striking out a lot, especially with men on base.


----------



## DannyW

Stob said:


> I honestly think that this with the additional days off was not only their demise but seems to be the demise of 3 of 4 of the big boys. I can see teams sandbagging next year so that they do not have to sit for almost a week.
> 
> This is awesome for MLB but sucks for the teams who played their best ball through 161!



To be precise, of the 6 teams with the best regular season record in all of MLB, 5 of them got sent home in their first round.

Coincidence?


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> To be precise, of the 6 teams with the best regular season record in all of MLB, 5 of them got sent home in their first round.
> 
> Coincidence?


Baseball is a very streaky game. Finding momentum after spring training and a 160 game season is tough.  Rarely does the best regular season team win the title in baseball or football


----------



## Stob

treemanjohn said:


> Baseball is a very streaky game. Finding momentum after spring training and a 160 game season is tough.  Rarely does the best regular season team win the title in baseball or football


I'm only thinking back to when I coached my son and his travel team for many years, sitting is a bad thing. Playing on a Sunday with 6 hours between games was always a challenge. Acuna yesterday reminded me of a 15 year old that sat too long and was chasing butterflies and dandelions in the outfield.


----------



## DannyW

Echoing the statements of several above, while I am disappointed on being bounced out of the playoffs, you have to be happy with the season overall.

The Braves won 101 games.
They won their 5th consecutive Division championship in thrilling fashion.
They have the number 1 and 2 top rookies in the NL.
They already know, barring something unforeseen, who their 1st, 2nd and 3rd basemen are going to be next year, two of their outfielders, their DH, and four of their starting pitchers.
There are some things left to be worked out and a couple holes to fill, but the Braves probably have the least uncertainty going into the off-season of any team in MLB.
Having said item #4 above, I hope AA and Snit have some very frank discussions on Ozuna and Acuna this offseason, on what they bring to the team, and their value in terms of payroll relief, prospects or MLB ready players.

For example, if they could unload some of Ozuna's contract it may pave the way to resigning Swanson. Acuna and his contract could bring a trade for a pile of prospects, or maybe another high-profile player.

Can't wait to see what the off-season brings.


----------



## biggdogg

It appears there will be some disappointed fans on here. Like it or not, Ozuna nor Acuna aren't going anywhere, granted, for entirely different reasons.
Ozuna won't be traded because Atlanta would (a) have to eat a large percentage of his remaining salary or (b) include a Grissom, Harris or Strider to get someone else to pay him. Obviously none of those three would ever be included in a salary dump and the chances of him being traded and staying on the Braves payroll this season are slim at best. Next season would be a possibility, but not with two expensive years on his deal. That is unless someone else has a huge salary to dump also. Then you're looking at taking on potentially worse baggage, and/or low production. Ozuna is in Atlanta at least one more season.
As for Acuna, he's a case of "nobody notices what I do until I don't do it". He is going to make the occasional boneheaded mistake, but he is going to cover RF, the basepaths and put up numbers with the best of them. And like it or not, he puts fans in the seats. His production dipped mostly because he came back too soon to playing full time. A player like him has to have his legs to compete, and he never really had them this season. An off-season of rest and recovery instead of rehab will change that. There is no chance he gets traded for at least 3-4 years, and it most definitely won't be for prospects.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> It appears there will be some disappointed fans on here. Like it or not, Ozuna nor Acuna aren't going anywhere, granted, for entirely different reasons.
> Ozuna won't be traded because Atlanta would (a) have to eat a large percentage of his remaining salary or (b) include a Grissom, Harris or Strider to get someone else to pay him. Obviously none of those three would ever be included in a salary dump and the chances of him being traded and staying on the Braves payroll this season are slim at best. Next season would be a possibility, but not with two expensive years on his deal. That is unless someone else has a huge salary to dump also. Then you're looking at taking on potentially worse baggage, and/or low production. Ozuna is in Atlanta at least one more season.
> As for Acuna, he's a case of "nobody notices what I do until I don't do it". He is going to make the occasional boneheaded mistake, but he is going to cover RF, the basepaths and put up numbers with the best of them. And like it or not, he puts fans in the seats. His production dipped mostly because he came back too soon to playing full time. A player like him has to have his legs to compete, and he never really had them this season. An off-season of rest and recovery instead of rehab will change that. There is no chance he gets traded for at least 3-4 years, and it most definitely won't be for prospects.



You make some good points, but I happen to feel differently about Acuna's value to the team. Not in term of stats, but in terms of team chemistry. Example: in the 9th inning of a game this season he wasn't paying attention, and someone hit a ball to right field. He got a horrible jump and never really found the ball, it almost hit him in the head, and careened off the fence. He then compounded his mistake by trotting after the rebound. Runner was awarded a triple and scored a couple plays later.

Jensen was the pitcher and I still remember him glaring at Acuna as he walked off the mound after the final out. As a closer, his salary is directly tied to his ERA, and that was one earned run that he didn't deserve. Think Acuna is going to be on Jensen's Christmas card list this year?

Point two...a real-life example of Atlanta looks like without Acuna. When Acuna got hurt last season on July 10, the Braves were stumbling about at 44-45 and going nowhere. AA replaced him with one of those "baggage players" you mentioned above...players no one wanted. 

With Acuna's bat flipping, base running antics, and lackadaisical play gone, and with a castoff player playing in right field, the Braves went 44-29 the rest of the way. Oh...and won their first World Series in 26 years.

There are many ways to explain the turnaround, but I don't think that was a coincidence. Just my opinion but I think his positive value to the team is offset by his circus of antics, inattention, and lack of hustle.


----------



## Duff

Dustin Pate said:


> I was really hoping he would grow out of it, but at this point it’s just getting old. He is extremely lazy and makes a ton of bone head moves.




Same. I'm not a fan.



It was a great year for the Braves. Just went ice cold when it mattered most. It happens. They basically played without Duval, Albies, Matzek, Luke Jackson, Yates and Anderson, the entire year. If Duval could return to a portion of what he was in 20-21, that would help. 

I could forgive AA for not signing Swanson, if he finds a way to ink Trea Turner


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wish the Braves could've delivered the team into the NLCS again this postseason for Snitker's birthday.

Lots of questions needing to be answered in the off season.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-faces-uncertain-future-with-braves-after-nlds-loss

Will Dansby return to Braves? 'Everybody wants him back here'

October 15th, 2022


> Every time a Braves player said they couldn’t imagine Dansby Swanson wearing another uniform, it was impossible to overlook that they were saying the same thing about Freddie Freeman around this same time last year.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/brian-snitker-alex-anthopoulos-talk-braves-nlds-loss

What's next after Braves' tough end to '22?

October 16th, 2022


> Swanson’s future
> 
> Ozzie and Soroka
> 
> Max Fried and Spencer Strider





Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Happy Birthday to our manager, Brian Snitker!

4:02 PM · Oct 17, 2022


----------



## DannyW

Swanson's situation is predicated on one thing...will he give the Braves a hometown discount and if so, how much?

You can't fault his value defensively. He is a good defender and has been for most of his career. It's his streaky bat that worries you the most. And while he was pretty consistent for most of this season, his BA still fell 20-25 points during the last couple months of the season.

And it's easy to forget he started out batting 9th in the order. That's what the Braves thought of his hitting potential for 2022.

Spotrac has a player market value calculator which looks other players with similar production, how well they perform, and how much they are paid. Swanson's potential market value is estimated as 6 yrs and $149 million...just short of $25 million a year. If he goes for maximum value, he will be wearing a different name on the front of his uniform next year.

One thing that will certainly affect his value is that it looks like it's going to be another big SS free agent year. Correa is opting out of his $35m/yr contract, and Bogaerts is sounding like he will also opt out. And Turner is also a free agent. Dansby would rate 4th best out of that group.

I'm guessing the Braves will offer a 6 yr contract somewhere around $100 - 110 million total. So $16-18 million a year. But will he take it? I wouldn't be surprised if he gets an offer for $20+ million a year from someone.

What's your guess?


----------



## killerv

My guess is that he will be gone. Can't keep them all....


----------



## Duff

I think they will offer a 5 or 6 year- 20 mill per


----------



## treemanjohn

Dansby better get what he can while he can


----------



## DannyW

Four Braves nominated as Gold Glove finalists:

Swanson
Olson
Fried
d'Arnaud

Only 4 teams had more selections (5 - Cle, NYY, Tor and STL) and 2 teams had as many (4 - SD and AZ). Just for the record the Mets and Phillies had just 1 finalist each.

I believe the Brave's candidates chances are as follows:


Swanson - probably, he played incredible defense this season (only 8 errors and led all MLB Shortstops with Outs Above Average)
Fried - probably, he's the new Greg Maddux of Gold Glove pitchers
Olson - probably Goldschmidt
d'Arnaud - well...there's a chance Realmuto won't win it

Awards announced November 1st.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves players.  Disappointing not seeing Michael Harris on the list. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/2022-gold-glove-awards-finalists 

Here are the 2022 Gold Glove finalists 

Olson, Swanson, d'Arnaud, Fried all are Gold Glove finalists

October 20th, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Braves players getting more awards. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/silver-slugger-2022-finalists 

*Here's a rundown of Silver Slugger finalists*

2:28 PM EDT


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves management making steps of progress to keep Swanson, but not enough yet. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-receives-qualifying-offer-from-braves 

*Braves extend qualifying offer to Swanson*

November 10th, 2022 



> This year’s qualifying offer is for one year and $19.65 million.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-appreciated-by-braves-alex-anthopoulos 

*Anthopoulos: Swanson's 'an amazing player'*

November 9th, 2022 



> Like Freeman last year, Swanson has entered the free-agent market without having talked contract with the Braves over the past few months.


----------



## DannyW

Big decision. Did Swanson finally elevate his game, especially offense, to the level that was expected when he was drafted with the 1st pick of the 2015 draft? Or was this season simply an up year in his historically streaky up and down career? (Case in point: his BA fell 24 points in the last two months of the season, and he was only 2 for 16 in the playoffs.)

If the first is true, he is certainly a bargain at $20m/year. Maybe he could even get $24-26/yr. (But probably not from the Braves). If the latter, even $20m/yr would seem to be overspending.

Decisions like this are why AA is paid big bucks.

My personal, guaranteed to be wrong, prediction...AA will stop at 6 years and $126 million. And Swanson will get better offers from at least two clubs, one of them being the Dodgers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having talks with AA about recent & future Braves updates here in the off season which includes other pitchers like Soroka, for those who have not heard the less than 4-min. video below.   Still wondering about future transactions, trades, additions, deletions, etc., for the team.



https://www.mlb.com/video/anthopoulos-on-braves-offseason-x5950

*Anthopoulos on Braves offseason*

November 10, 2022

Time = 3:27



> Alex Anthopoulos talks to Jon Morosi on trading Jake Odorizzi, being able to extend much of their young core and Dansby Swanson's future


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Interesting post-season updates for the Braves, except questions about Dansby Swanson's future & Braves' shortstop future is looking like it will drag out for a long while. 











						Anthopoulos' goal with Dansby? Trust his gut
					

This story was excerpted from Mark Bowman’s Braves Beat newsletter. To read the full newsletter, click here. And subscribe to get it regularly in your inbox.




					www.mlb.com
				




*Anthopoulos' goal with Dansby? Trust his gut*

November 17th, 2022



> It would have seemingly been fair to give Swanson approximately $15 million per year at the start of this season. Now many pundits are projecting he could make $20-25 million per season.










https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/tyler-matzek-braves-two-year-deal 

*Braves sign Matzek, Soroka, non-tender 5 others*

November 19th, 2022











						Harris wins NL ROY Award as Braves go 1-2 in balloting
					

ATLANTA -- As Michael Harris II and Spencer Strider shared adjoining lockers within Truist Park’s home clubhouse this year, they fed off each other’s youthful excitement and established themselves as two of the most impressive rookies baseball has seen in years. When this past season ended, it...




					www.mlb.com
				




*Harris wins NL ROY Award as Braves go 1-2 in balloting*

November 14th, 2022


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

AA busting another big move for quality talented player . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/sean-murphy-braves-trade

*Backstop swap: Contreras to Crew, Murphy to ATL in 3-way deal*

5:19 PM EST



> Sean Murphy is the Braves’ new catcher of the future.





> Murphy was acquired from the A’s on Monday afternoon as part of a three-team deal that also included the Brewers.





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Fjz2jVzWQAsGv6q?format=jpg&name=small (larger image)


----------



## DannyW

I can only imagine the hours it took to work out a 3-team, 9-player, deal. Not familiar with Murphy but a quick glance at Baseball Reference makes me think the Braves did okay.

The only blemishes to the trade were his relatively low career BA (.236) and he tied for the American League lead in errors by a catcher (8). And the Braves had to give up 3 out of their top-10 prospects (plus Contreras) to get him.

On the plus side, Atlanta has 3 more years of club control on Murphy.

Nice move AA.


----------



## Duff

I guess. I'm not jumping up and down about it though. Contreras was under control for 5 years. Seems a lot to give up for what we got in return. But, I'm only looking at stats. I not familiar with Murphy. We'll see. AA seems to always have a plan.


----------



## GT90

Duff said:


> I guess. I'm not jumping up and down about it though. Contreras was under control for 5 years. Seems a lot to give up for what we got in return. But, I'm only looking at stats. I not familiar with Murphy. We'll see. AA seems to always have a plan.


This.  And I preface the following to say I know nothing about Murphy.  SI has an article (https://www.si.com/mlb/2022/12/13/sean-murphy-trade-breakdown).  According to the article the Braves may have overpaid for Murphy.  They gave up 6 players in total, including Contreras and 2 very solid pitching prospects.  Seems a bit odd, but I trust AA.  We shall see.


----------



## Raylander

Not a fan. Wild Bill seemed like a good player


----------



## Duff

Thinking about this more. AA has pretty much given up:

Freddie Freeman(stud)
Will Contreras (24 yr old all star)
Langeliers (#1 prospect)
Muller (#1 prospect after Langeliers was traded)
Pache(#2 prospect)
Tarnok(# 6 prospect)
Cusick (#5 prospect)
Estes #14 prospect 
Pina


For:

Matt Olsen
Sean Murphy


He needs to sign Dansby. Bigly.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Duff said:


> Thinking about this more. AA has pretty much given up:
> 
> Freddie Freeman(stud)
> Will Contreras (24 yr old all star)
> Langeliers (#1 prospect)
> Muller (#1 prospect after Langeliers was traded)
> Pache(#2 prospect)
> Tarnok(# 6 prospect)
> Cusick (#5 prospect)
> Estes #14 prospect
> Pina
> 
> 
> For:
> 
> Matt Olsen
> Sean Murphy
> 
> 
> He needs to sign Dansby. Bigly.


All while the other teams in the division are adding major players. There may be a large percentage of fans calling for his head come October 2023 if the Braves aren't in contention.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good for Swanson landing a big long term $177M 7-year deal with the Cubs. 

Braves will be fine with AA & Snitker getting a shortstop for next season. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-cubs-deal 

*Swanson agrees to 7-year deal with Cubs (source)*

4:46 PM EST 



> Star free agent shortstop Dansby Swanson is heading to the Cubs. Swanson agreed to a seven-year, $177 million deal with Chicago that includes a full no-trade clause





https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/35273170/sources-cubs-shortstop-dansby-swanson-agree-deal 

*Sources: Cubs, Dansby Swanson agree to 7-year, $177M deal*

4:22 PM ET 



> Chicago Cubs are finalizing a 7-year, $177 million deal with free agent shortstop Dansby Swanson


----------



## biggdogg

Cubs over paid in my opinion. And it really doesn't make much sense with Chicago clearing out the roster the last few years. Does anyone really believe he'll come close to the numbers from last season (other than strikeouts, and I bet that number rises...) with Cody Bellinger behind him?

And for the record, I missed on the total value and years by 1yr/$23mil, but was dead on with the annual average. Glad AA passed. 

Oh, and could there be a coincidence that the new wife also plays professional soccer in.... wait for it... Chicago?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves make another long term deal . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/sean-murphy-contract-extension-braves 

*Newly acquired Murphy lands 6-year extension from Braves*

12:36 AM EST 



> Murphy became a part of the Braves’ long-term future when he signed a six-year, $73 million extension on Tuesday night. The recently-acquired catcher’s deal includes a $15 million club option with no buyout for 2029.


----------



## DannyW

Is there any other MLB team that is more locked into great talent than the Braves? With this signing, the Braves have 5-7 years control in 6 of the 8 position players. Plus, one starting pitcher.

They are built to contend for years to come...barring injury.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves continue building next season's team. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves 

Injuries & Moves: *Braves acquire southpaw from Yanks*

December 28th, 2022

Dec. 28: LHP *Lucas Luetge* acquired from the Yankees 



> 35-year-old lefty went 4-4 with a 2.67 ERA while making appearances in 50 games for the Yankees in 2022. He struck out 60 batters while walking 17 over 57 1/3 innings.


----------

